# Leopard: premiers avis et (in)compatibilités



## DrFatalis (25 Octobre 2007)

Je suppose que dès à présent, et dès minuit, certains vont faire rugir (bien que les leopards ne rugissent pas) le nouveau félin dans leurs macs.  

Cela va être l'occasion, après les premières heures d'émerveillement, de découvrir si il s'agit d'une révolution ou d'une évolution, mais surtout de découvrir les incompatibilités avec les logiciels tigers existant ou divers matériels non (encore ?) reconnus.  

Alors, qu'est ce qui marche et ne marche pas (inprimantes, scanners, apn, telephones, pda, microscopes, interfaces analogique/numerique, claviers musicaux, tablettes graphiques, cle USB, disques externes...) avec "lipeurd" ?


----------



## AuGie (26 Octobre 2007)

Bon ben je me lance alors. Merci &#224; mon revendeur, qui m'a vendu L&#233;opard un petit peu avant :rose: 

J'ai choisi une clean install. Apr&#232;s red&#233;marrage, musique, enregistrement...

Premier constat : C'est beau, fluide, anim&#233;... Le dock est extra en 3D, les piles (stacks) sont pratiques (apr&#232;s avoir install&#233; Perian et Flip4Mac pour lecture automatique des vid&#233;os).

QuickLook est pour moi une des principales avanc&#233;es de L&#233;opard, j'ai directement mis mes ic&#244;nes en 128x128 (je n'ai jamais aim&#233; coverflow, m&#234;me sur iTunes) et la preview des pdf, images, texte, film... est tout bonnement excellente :love: On va plus vite a chercher un document. Truc sympa, sur le premier fichier j'appuie sur la barre espace, il m'ouvre QuickLook et ensuite je d&#233;file dans mes fichiers, la pr&#233;visualisation est automatique dans Quick Look :love: 

Time Machine est ultra simple, sur le Mac Pro, je lui ai reserv&#233; un disque de 250Go pour backuper le Raptor 70 Go, aucun soucis (il me demande juste si je veux bien utiliser un DD interne)

Mail est extra pour configurer mes comptes Gmail, il me faudra un peu de temps pour apprendre &#224; fond ce Mail. Grosse avanc&#233;e sur ce logiciel  

Safari est vraiment ultra rapide, mais vraiment !!! C'est Safari 3.0.4, tout est imm&#233;diat.

Les icones des applications sont :love: :love: 

Je n'ai pas relev&#233; de bug, &#224; part un mineur sur Lightroom, mais c'est juste visuel, il s'enl&#232;ve en ouvrant une cat&#233;gorie sur LR.

Puis Spaces, que j'ai param&#232;tr&#233; en automatique. Quand j'ouvre une application, elle bascule automatiquement dans son bureau virtuel, toute seul. J'ai un bureau pour Safari + Mail - un autre pour iTunes - un autre pour iMovie + iDVD + ilife - un autre pour lightroom + un autre pour le moniteur d'activit&#233; + applli vid&#233;o. Bref,e je switch avec la mighty mouse.

Le MacPro d&#233;pote grave, vraiment ultra fluide sur tout, aucun ralentissement, iphoto me charge 4000photos en 4 sec, je sais pas quoi vous dire d'autre, vive Apple en fait  



PS: Quand on param&#232;tre un disque pour Time Machine, il lui met un ic&#244;ne Time Machine :love: 
L'apparence/le th&#232;me est vraiment super r&#233;ussi, la barre transparente est super lisible, bien contrast&#233;. Plus de bross&#233;, toutes les applications se ressemblent enfin, niveau look c'est beau :love: 

FrontRow marche sur les Mac Pro au fait, j'ai mis la petite chaise rouge dans le dock et c'est tr&#233;s pratique 

Le Mac Pro s'arrete aussi beaucoup plus vite, ca fait bizarre, L&#233;opard coupe l'alimentation plus rapidement


----------



## lifenight (26 Octobre 2007)

J'ai fait une mise à jour de tiger et tout s'est bien déroulé.

Léopard est bien plus rapide sur mon macbook pro, la mémoire est mieux gérée, je peux visionner un film quand je fais tourner un programme qui pompait sévère sur tiger (nzbdrop)

Le finder est enfin rapide, safari 3 est ultra speed, time machine fonctionne super bien, c'est intuitif, facile ...

Il y a des tonnes d'améliorations, merci Apple


----------



## dani (26 Octobre 2007)

Livré ce matin par UPS, à 9h09 - Ouahhhhhh !
Le mail d'Apple disait que je pouvais attendre jusqu'au 30 en fonction du délai de livraison.

Bien emballé, bien scellé dans un carton, c'est légèrement difficile à ouvrir, (tant mieux pour le suspense et tant mieux pour la protection du Félin)

Je vais lancer une sauvegarde et je réfléchis si j'installe sur Tiger ou si je formate mon disque.


----------



## Ayce (26 Octobre 2007)

Oui, moi aussi j'attends UPS !
Toujours la même histoire : faire une mise à jour ou une clean install. ???
A vrai dire je ne voudrais pas me planter : mon Mac est mon outil de travail, et je me demande est-ce que tout fonctionnera bien : X-Press 7.3, le RIP iProof, Tout compte Faits Pro, etc Jusqu'à présent j'avais toujours pris le temps de faire une clean install. mais maintenant j'avoue qu'il y a tellement et tellement de chose que je ne me sens pas le courage de tout ré-intsaller et paramétrer :mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (26 Octobre 2007)

Pour ce genre de questions, je vous invite vivement à aller voir du côté du forum Leopard et autres Mac OS X. Réagissez n'est pas destiné à résoudre les problèmes techniques.

Merci.



Ayce a dit:


> Oui, moi aussi j'attends UPS !
> Toujours la même histoire : faire une mise à jour ou une clean install. ???
> A vrai dire je ne voudrais pas me planter : mon Mac est mon outil de travail, et je me demande est-ce que tout fonctionnera bien : X-Press 7.3, le RIP iProof, Tout compte Faits Pro, etc Jusqu'à présent j'avais toujours pris le temps de faire une clean install. mais maintenant j'avoue qu'il y a tellement et tellement de chose que je ne me sens pas le courage de tout ré-intsaller et paramétrer :mouais:



Par ici par exemple.


----------



## Toumak (26 Octobre 2007)

ayant test&#233; les betas, je ne suis pas trop surpris
il n'en est pas moins que je le trouve vraiment r&#233;ussi

les bugs g&#232;nants que j'avais rencontr&#233; dans les derni&#232;res beats ont disparus  

pour le moment, je n'ai rencontr&#233; aucun probl&#232;me avec ces logiciels-ci :
adium
skype
iphoto
vlc
pixelmator :love: 
excel
word
speed download
iweb
toast titanium 8
cyberduck
d-vision
handbrake
batchmod
bbedit
iwork 08 (pages, numbers, keynote)
mactheripper
monolingual
rar expander
rarme
screencast
smcfancontrol
visyalhub
xslimmer

je n'ai pas test&#233; tous ces logiciels avec la version finale mais une bonne partie avec les betas, et je n'ai rencontr&#233; aucun probl&#232;me


----------



## greggorynque (26 Octobre 2007)

piWelmator ???


----------



## supermoquette (26 Octobre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> piWelmator ???


double-clique sur le mot, click droit -> google.


----------



## chacha95 (26 Octobre 2007)

Quelqu'un aurait test&#233; Motion 3 sur un MBP SR ? Je serai curieux de voir si les (tr&#232;s nombreux) plantages ont &#233;t&#233; r&#233;sorb&#233;s sur Leo ou pas...


----------



## Bibabelou (26 Octobre 2007)

je viens de le recevoir!
livré il y a 2 minutes 34
même pas déballé, je verrais tout ça plus tard...et donnerais comme il se doit mes premières (bonnes, j'en suis sûr) impressions...


----------



## chacha95 (26 Octobre 2007)

BIBABELOU a dit:


> je viens de le recevoir!
> livré il y a 2 minutes 34
> même pas déballé, je verrais tout ça plus tard...et donnerais comme il se doit mes premières (bonnes, j'en suis sûr) impressions...


tu l'as précommandé sur le store ?

Ma frangine a commandé le tiens (pour 8 euros et des brouettes:love sur le store et le félin doit partir de leur locaux qu'à partir d'aujourd'hui !


----------



## WebOliver (26 Octobre 2007)

chacha95 a dit:


> tu l'as pr&#233;command&#233; sur le store ?
> 
> Ma frangine a command&#233; le tiens (pour 8 euros et des brouettes:love sur le store et le f&#233;lin doit partir de leur locaux qu'&#224; partir d'aujourd'hui !



Tu l'as test&#233;? Quel est ton avis?

Il serait bien que les participants &#224; ce fil s'en tiennent au sujet, dans la mesure du possible... Le forum Leopard et autres Mac OS X est aussi ouvert aux probl&#232;mes d'incompatiblit&#233;s, bugs, etc.


----------



## divoli (26 Octobre 2007)

Une liste (bien sûr non exhaustive) des compatibilités logicielles avec Leopard.

http://www.graffitix.com/index.php?pg=GNews&id=2209


----------



## lubisk (26 Octobre 2007)

Et bien, si Mr. Steve Job voyait comment ses adorateurs n'ont pas respecté l'heure officielle pour jouer avec leur nouveau joujou, il ne serait pas content du tout.... :rateau:


----------



## Logam (26 Octobre 2007)

Il semble que le carnet d'adresse n'autorise plus l'envoi des contacts par bluetooth, c'est vraiment agaçant de voir une fonction aussi sommaire disparaître.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2007)

Logam a dit:


> Il semble que le carnet d'adresse n'autorise plus l'envoi des contacts par bluetooth, c'est vraiment aga&#231;ant de voir une fonction aussi sommaire dispara&#238;tre.



Ah oui c'est relou, surtout lorsque je vois le temps qu'il y a eu pour avoir un plug-in de isync &#233;dit&#233; par nokia pour mon N 95. J'imagine que celui ci n'est pas encore compatible avec leopard et qu'il faudrait donc encore repasser par le bluetooth. :hein: 

Mais si ce que tu dis est vrai, il se fiche vraiment du monde Apple. J'ai fortement l'impression que leopard et ses successeurs ne seront des OS qui ne s'ouvriront petit &#224; petit qu'&#224; l'utilisation de l'iPhone et qu'il deviendra de plus en plus difficile d'utiliser ceux-ci avec des t&#233;l&#233;phones mobiles d'autres marques. 

Si ce n'est pas de la vente forc&#233;e &#231;a ni de la concurrence d&#233;loyale ????
Et dire que microsoft vient d'&#234;tre condamn&#233;e par notre cours Europ&#233;enne pour ce genre de pratique. Apple devrait se m&#233;fier de ne pas tomber dans le m&#234;me genre de m&#233;fait.


----------



## tleveque (26 Octobre 2007)

Je n'ai rien testé encore moi-même, mais il semble que Leopard ait des problèmes avec Aperture et FC!!! Des Application Apple!!

Quelqu'un peu vérifier si c'est vrai?

Autre chose: Apple a ajouté le support de fichier raw seulement pour la Canon 40D. Rien pour les Nikon D300, D3, Sony A700 et le nouvel Olympus!!!
Ils se foutent de nous ou quoi? Adobe Lightroom et CR les supportent déjà depuis un mois!!


----------



## Le Gognol (26 Octobre 2007)

kezeke a dit:


> Ah oui c'est relou, surtout lorsque je vois le temps qu'il y a eu pour avoir un plug-in de isync &#233;dit&#233; par nokia pour mon N 95. J'imagine que celui ci n'est pas encore compatible avec leopard et qu'il faudrait donc encore repasser par le bluetooth. :hein:
> 
> Mais si ce que tu dis est vrai, il se fiche vraiment du monde Apple. J'ai fortement l'impression que leopard et ses successeurs ne seront des OS qui ne s'ouvriront petit &#224; petit qu'&#224; l'utilisation de l'iPhone et qu'il deviendra de plus en plus difficile d'utiliser ceux-ci avec des t&#233;l&#233;phones mobiles d'autres marques.
> 
> ...



Euh, avant de s'emballer...

1. il faudrait &#234;tre s&#251;r que l'info est confirm&#233;e et que la fonction n'a pas &#233;ventuellement &#233;t&#233; d&#233;plac&#233;e par exemple...

2. si elle a r&#233;ellement disparue &#231;a signifie que m&#234;me avaec l'iPhone, on ne peut pas envoyer de SMS depuis le carnet d'adresse...

3. la condamnation de Microsoft n'a strictement rien &#224; voir (abus de position dominante).

'+


----------



## Crunch Crunch (26 Octobre 2007)

J'ai reçu MacOS_X 10.5 ce matin.
Le seul truc dont il FAUT ABSOLUMENT  QUE JE SOIT CERTAIN, c'est est-ce que les drivers de mon multifonction Canon MP810, fonctionnent bien ? Scann (simple/multi fichiers, détourages, sauvegarde, négatif, impressions, etc... la totale quoi !)

http://fr.canon.ch/For_Home/Product_Finder/Multifunctionals/Multifunctionals/PIXMA_MP810/index.asp

Quelqu'un a déjà pu tester ceci ?
Merci


----------



## burnet (26 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,

Y a quelqu'un qui a testé eclipse ou netbeans sur Leopard ?

Merci


----------



## So6 (26 Octobre 2007)

kezeke a dit:


> Et dire que microsoft vient d'être condamnée par notre cours Européenne pour ce genre de pratique. Apple devrait se méfier de ne pas tomber dans le même genre de méfait.



Le juriste ne peut pas laisser passer ça, même si le lieu ne s'y prête pas.

C'est la Commission européenne qui a infligé une amende à Microsoft, ce n'est pas une juridiction à proprement parler. Employer "Cour européenne" fait penser ou bien à la Cour de Justice des Communautés européennes (CJCE), qui n'a rien à voir ici, ou bien à la Cour européenne de sauvegarde des droits de l'homme et des libertés fondamentales (aka Cour EDH), qui n'a rien à voir ni avec le sujet, ni avec l'Union européenne.

De façon plus large, le problème dont tu parles n'a rien à voir avec les motifs de la condamnation de Microsft, puisqu'il s'agissait en l'espèce d'abus de position dominante.


----------



## MamaCass (26 Octobre 2007)

Crunch Crunch a dit:


> J'ai reçu MacOS_X 10.5 ce matin.
> Le seul truc dont il FAUT ABSOLUMENT  QUE JE SOIT CERTAIN, c'est est-ce que les drivers de mon multifonction Canon MP810, fonctionnent bien ? Scann (simple/multi fichiers, détourages, sauvegarde, négatif, impressions, etc... la totale quoi !)
> 
> http://fr.canon.ch/For_Home/Product_Finder/Multifunctionals/Multifunctionals/PIXMA_MP810/index.asp
> ...



Si Canon ne propose pas encore les pilotes pour Mac OS 10.5, ça m'étonnerait qu'ils soient inclus dans Léopard


----------



## boulifb (26 Octobre 2007)

Installation de Leopard en cours.

Quelqu'un a déjà essayé les outils suivants sur Leopard?:
- Final Cut Studio 2
- Logic Studio 8
- Adobe CS3 Master Collection
- DivX
- Apple Remote Desktop
- Stuff It 12
- Toast 8
- Parallels
- Fusion
- VLC
- Mathematica

Sinon, je lance les tests dès que Leopard est installé pour vous dire ce qu'il en est.

Fred.


----------



## Toumak (26 Octobre 2007)

merci de lire au moins la page pr&#233;c&#233;dente 
tu verras que quelques softs ont d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; test&#233;s 

mais tu peux quand m&#234;me faire les tests, pour les suivants 

et oui, ce sont toujours les pionniers qui se font couillonner :bebe:


----------



## boulifb (26 Octobre 2007)

mea culpa,
je n'avais pas vu pour VLC et Toast 8.

Ça en fera 2 en moins à tester


----------



## Crunch Crunch (26 Octobre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Si Canon ne propose pas encore les pilotes pour Mac OS 10.5, ça m'étonnerait qu'ils soient inclus dans Léopard



Ben... J'espérais que les anciens drivers fonctionnent ! Sans mises à jour aucunes...
Ce n'est pas le cas ?

Je me disais que qqn, qui n'a pas un besoin vital de son scanner, aurait déjà essayé


----------



## MamaCass (26 Octobre 2007)

Crunch Crunch a dit:


> Ben... J'espérais que les anciens drivers fonctionnent ! Sans mises à jour aucunes...
> Ce n'est pas le cas ?
> 
> Je me disais que qqn, qui n'a pas un besoin vital de son scanner, aurait déjà essayé



Faut voir, ça peut marcher, mais bon en général les pilotes sont mis à jour


----------



## macaddicted (26 Octobre 2007)

re&#231;u en d&#233;but d'apr&#232;s midi  
install&#233; en 1H30 chrono en "mise &#224; jour" apr&#232;s sauvegarde de mes docs et infos perso sur mon DD externe.
marche nickel chrome, comme un tiger customis&#233; ( zont enlev&#233; les rayures )  

seul b&#233;mol, time machine m'a demand&#233; de choisir le DD externe pour les sauvegardes, OK... puis il m'a propos&#233; de tout effacer ! :rateau:  
en ouvrant les prefs de TM je lis : sauvegarde dans un heure ... j'attends pour voir ... pour l'instant pas de dossier time machine sur le DD, juste une belle icone sur le bureau :love: 

j'ai test&#233; parallels 3 ( la french version d'avanquest ) no souci, &#231;a roule aussi  
CS2, no prob  
office 2004 &#233;gal &#224; lui m&#234;me  
les Iapps ne font pas a&#239;e  
les periph&#233;riques fonctionnent comme avant, no souci itou  

que du bonheur :love:


*edit : pour time machine = un DD externe en fat 32 ne le fait pas* :rateau:


----------



## halodeima (26 Octobre 2007)

alors voilà, on commence à lancer les applis que l'on utilise d'habitude + les extras. 
*
Ce qui ne marche pas pour l'instant:*

- GrowlMail

- Mise à jour des logiciels où le message d'erreur suivant s'affiche: Le fichier « index-leopard.merged-1.sucatalog » est introuvable sur le serveur « swscan.apple.com ». Donc, il se peut simplement que le serveur de MAJ soit saturé.

Pour le reste, sur un macbook Pro, c'est que du plaisir! Ca me rappelle quand je suis passée du PC au Mac... cette impression d'avoir un bijou dans les mains!

Bonne install et courage pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas encore reçu, ça devrait pas tarder...


----------



## Dramis (26 Octobre 2007)

La mise a jours des logiciels ne fonctionne pas chez moi....


----------



## MamaCass (26 Octobre 2007)

halodeima a dit:


> *
> Ce qui ne marche pas pour l'instant:*
> 
> - GrowlMail
> ...



Y'a un sujet dédié tu devrais poster là bas :
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=191199


----------



## Sparksangel (26 Octobre 2007)

Arg toujours pas reçus, mais j'ai pas été là de 8hr à 10hr et de 12hr a 14hr30. UPS laisse un avis de passage quand même s'ils passent? Pourtant sur le suivi de commande il me dit que c'est en cours de livraison depuis 8hr du matin..

Sinon, je me demande si les appli genre HttpMail comme plug in de Mail, marchent toujours ou pas ?


----------



## lausoda (26 Octobre 2007)

Qu'en est-il des compatibilités de PHP/MySql sur Leopard?

Quelle version d'Apache est installée de base avec le système?

Merci.


----------



## boulifb (26 Octobre 2007)

Bon,
Je viens d'installer Leopard Retail sur mon MBP et j'ai essayé un truc tout bête: la mise à jour de logiciels (Software update) du menu pomme.

Ben j'ai eu une jolie erreur:
"The file "index-leopard.merged-1.sucatalag" couldn't be found on the server swscan.apple.com."
Software update can't check for updates because of a network problem."

Ça commence bien 

Leopard se la joue Microsoft 

Que faire?

Merci.

Fred


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2007)

lausoda a dit:


> Qu'en est-il des compatibilités de PHP/MySql sur Leopard?
> 
> Quelle version d'Apache est installée de base avec le système?
> 
> Merci.



http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=374993

Pour mysql, je ne sais pas...


----------



## xao85 (26 Octobre 2007)

Aye mon DD ext est en fat 32, parceque j'aime bien qu'il soit lisible par des pc... va falloir que je partitionne...


----------



## Toumak (26 Octobre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Y'a un sujet d&#233;di&#233; tu devrais poster l&#224; bas :
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=191199



tu repointe vers cette m&#234;me discussion   
elle est forte la Mama'  

sinon tout le monde a le probl&#232;me de mise &#224; jour
&#231;a vient de chez apple car j'ai re&#231;u ma copie hier apr&#232;s-midi (et ouais :style et j'ai pu mettre &#224; jour ilife et iwork sans probl&#232;me  
donc pas de stress, juste un peu de patience


----------



## polobook (26 Octobre 2007)

Salut à tous ! 
Je l'ai reçu en fin de matinée pour ma part... Je suis sur Macbook Core Duo 2gh avec 2go de RAM et si tout s'est bien passé pour l'instant apparement, je ne peut utiliser stacks sous forme d'éventail, je voulais savoir si je pouvais remédier à ce problème, peut être est ce dû au fait que je suis sur core Duo et non pas Core 2 duo, donc en 32 bits si je ne m'abuse. ???
J'ai installé simplement, j'avais sauvegardé mon systême sur DD externe au cas où mais j'ai voulu installé directement et ca a apparement trés bien fonctionné, sauf que j'ai pas récupéré mes mails mais pour itunes et iphoto pas de probleme.

Sinon jsuis plutot un mitigé, je trouve que les changement sont un peu minimes en fin de compte par rapport au prix. J'utilise le dock sur le coté donc je ne profite pas trop du dock 3D et puis personnellement jtrouve spaces pas plus pratique que exposé et Pomme + H mais peut être vais je m'y habituer. Sinon j'ai pas encore testé Time Machine, mais je copie deja sur un DD externe mes photos, ma musique et mes videos donc je ne sais pas si ca changera grand chose, à voir. Le nouveau Front Rox est bien joli. Voila tout ce qu'il me passe par la tête ! Si je pouvais avoir une petite réponse concernant Stacks ce serait super sympa !! 
Merci


----------



## macaddicted (26 Octobre 2007)

polobook a dit:


> Salut à tous !
> Je l'ai reçu en fin de matinée pour ma part... Je suis sur Macbook Core Duo 2gh avec 2go de RAM et si tout s'est bien passé pour l'instant apparement, je ne peut utiliser stacks sous forme d'éventail, je voulais savoir si je pouvais remédier à ce problème, peut être est ce dû au fait que je suis sur core Duo et non pas Core 2 duo, donc en 32 bits si je ne m'abuse. ???
> J'ai installé simplement, j'avais sauvegardé mon systême sur DD externe au cas où mais j'ai voulu installé directement et ca a apparement trés bien fonctionné, sauf que j'ai pas récupéré mes mails mais pour itunes et iphoto pas de probleme.
> 
> ...


clic droit, affichage, choisir eventail


----------



## doctor maybe (26 Octobre 2007)

personne n'a de probleme avec le serveur apple pour les mises a jours des logiciels? le mien m'affiche serveur introuvable!! 
alors que je vais sur safari sans prob...


----------



## boulifb (26 Octobre 2007)

J'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un sait comment accéder à un volume en réseau via Leopard?

Sous Tiger il suffisait d'aller dans le finder, réseau et se connecter sur le poste voulu et une liste des volumes apparaîssait.

Où se trouve cette fonctionnalité sous Leopard?

Cordialement.

Fred.


----------



## supermoquette (26 Octobre 2007)

Y a un sujet tout frais pour celà





doctor maybe a dit:


> personne n'a de probleme avec le serveur apple pour les mises a jours des logiciels? le mien m'affiche serveur introuvable!!
> alors que je vais sur safari sans prob...


----------



## boulifb (26 Octobre 2007)

@doctor mabye:
J'ai également ce problème de MAJ.
Il semble que ce soit général.


----------



## supermoquette (26 Octobre 2007)

boulifb a dit:


> J'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un sait comment accéder à un volume en réseau via Leopard?
> 
> Sous Tiger il suffisait d'aller dans le finder, réseau et se connecter sur le poste voulu et une liste des volumes apparaîssait.
> 
> ...


Pref du Finder -> barre latérale -> coche l'ordinateur, là dedans y a le réseau j'avais même pas fais attention à ça tiens


----------



## doctor maybe (26 Octobre 2007)

merci pour la reponse !!ils doivent attendre 18h pour liberer le serveur a tous coups!


----------



## Toumak (26 Octobre 2007)

doctor maybe a dit:


> personne n'a de probleme avec le serveur apple pour les mises a jours des logiciels? le mien m'affiche serveur introuvable!!
> alors que je vais sur safari sans prob...



merci de lire au moins les pr&#233;c&#233;dentes r&#233;ponses  



boulifb a dit:


> J'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un sait comment acc&#233;der &#224; un volume en r&#233;seau via Leopard?
> 
> Sous Tiger il suffisait d'aller dans le finder, r&#233;seau et se connecter sur le poste voulu et une liste des volumes appara&#238;ssait.
> 
> ...



toujours via le finder, s'il y a des ordis en r&#233;seau tu verras un emplacement "partag&#233;s"
il suffit de cliquer sur l'ordi en question et voil&#224;  



supermoquette a dit:


> Y a un sujet tout frais pour cel&#224;&#8230;



sur tiger des probl&#232;mes aussi ?

sinon j'aimerais savoir quelque chose, leopard sur les macbook, &#231;a donne quoi c&#244;t&#233; autonomie ? c'est le seul truc qui me fait un peu peur 

edit : grilled :bebe:


----------



## boulifb (26 Octobre 2007)

@toumak:
Mon MacPro sous Tiger est bien vu par le finder, mais je n'ai que l'accès à "Share screen".
Ce qui est visiblement l'équivalent de l'Apple Remote Desktop.
J'arrive bien à contrôler la machine, mais ce n'est pas le but recherché.
Je souhaite accéder directement aux volumes de mon MacPro via mon MBP pour accéder aux fichiers, comme je le faisait lorsque mon MPB était sous Tiger.
Je sais pas si je me suis bien exprimé...
Cordialement.

Fred.


----------



## boulifb (26 Octobre 2007)

J'ai installé également le support iPod.
Lorsque je branche mon iPod 80GB (Black 5.5), il ne se passe rien.


----------



## polobook (26 Octobre 2007)

macaddicted a dit:


> clic droit, affichage, choisir eventail



C'est ce que j'ai essayé, mais on ne propose pas affichage !! 
Sinon depuis j'ai retrouvé mes mails juste en redémarrant mail ! Et j'ai comparé Firefox et Safari, et franchant, j'arrive pas à être convaincu par safari !


----------



## Toumak (26 Octobre 2007)

boulifb a dit:


> @toumak:
> Mon MacPro sous Tiger est bien vu par le finder, mais je n'ai que l'accès à "Share screen".
> Ce qui est visiblement l'équivalent de l'Apple Remote Desktop.
> J'arrive bien à contrôler la machine, mais ce n'est pas le but recherché.
> ...



très bien  

lorsque tu click sur ton macpro, en haut à droite dans la fenêtre, tu verras un bouton pour se connecter


----------



## Toumak (26 Octobre 2007)

boulifb a dit:


> J'ai installé également le support iPod.
> Lorsque je branche mon iPod 80GB (Black 5.5), il ne se passe rien.



moi j'ai rien dû installer
mon shuffle 2g et mon photo 4g marchent parfaitement


----------



## Lestat (26 Octobre 2007)

Oui, la CS3 fonctionne parfaitement. XPress 7 aussi. Par contre, voici qq softs qui demandent à être adaptés et qui ne fonctionnent pas encore :

- Windowshade
- Diablotin
- Xounds

 et ça m'embête beaucoup, j'ai l'habitude du clic droit pour ouvrir les dossiers :-(


----------



## Toumak (26 Octobre 2007)

Lestat a dit:


> Oui, la CS3 fonctionne parfaitement. XPress 7 aussi. Par contre, voici qq softs qui demandent à être adaptés et qui ne fonctionnent pas encore :
> 
> - Windowshade
> - Diablotin
> ...



renseigne-toi sur les sites des éditeurs, il disposent peut-être de beta compatible leopard


----------



## macaddicted (26 Octobre 2007)

polobook a dit:


> C'est ce que j'ai essayé, mais on ne propose pas affichage !!
> Sinon depuis j'ai retrouvé mes mails juste en redémarrant mail ! Et j'ai comparé Firefox et Safari, et franchant, j'arrive pas à être convaincu par safari !


faut le dock en bas, pas sur les côtés pour faire l'éventail


----------



## boulifb (26 Octobre 2007)

@toumak
Ben je n'ai pas de bouton pour me connecter dessus...

Lorsque je fais un quicklook sur le poste, il me dit juste que c'est un "Mac Server".

Y a-t-il quelque chose à configurer sur le Mac Pro?


----------



## Toumak (26 Octobre 2007)

boulifb a dit:


> @toumak
> Ben je n'ai pas de bouton pour me connecter dessus...
> 
> Lorsque je fais un quicklook sur le poste, il me dit juste que c'est un "Mac Server".
> ...



ben il faut activer le partage de fichiers


----------



## iota (26 Octobre 2007)

Salut.



boulifb a dit:


> @toumak
> Ben je n'ai pas de bouton pour me connecter dessus...


Le "screen sharing" ne fonctionnerait-il pas qu'entre deux machines équipées de Leopard ?

@+
iota


----------



## Toumak (26 Octobre 2007)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Le "screen sharing" ne fonctionnerait-il pas qu'entre deux machines équipées de Leopard ?
> 
> ...



oui, mais il cherche pas à faire ça ici, si ?! :hein:


----------



## boulifb (26 Octobre 2007)

ok pour les connexions.
Leopard met par defaut les connxions de type VNC.
Si je coupe le remote desktop, je vois effectivement tous les volumes du mac pro


----------



## iota (26 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> oui, mais il cherche pas &#224; faire &#231;a ici, si ?! :hein:


Si j'ai bien compris :


boulifb a dit:


> @toumak:
> Mon MacPro sous Tiger est bien vu par le finder, mais je n'ai que l'acc&#232;s &#224; *"Share screen"*.
> Ce qui est visiblement l'&#233;quivalent de l'Apple Remote Desktop.




@+
iota


----------



## boulifb (26 Octobre 2007)

ok aussi pour l'iPod. L'iPod avait visiblement planté


----------



## Toumak (26 Octobre 2007)

iota a dit:


> Si j'ai bien compris :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ben justement, lui il veut juste avoir accès aux volume, et pas au screen sharing 
mais bon il a trouvé la solution c'est le principal


----------



## manustyle (26 Octobre 2007)

Que va-t-il se passer sur l'Apple Store à 18H pétante ? 

Fermeture, pour mettre a jour les pages des ordis et noté que Leopard est livré avec chaque machine ? :love:


----------



## Toumak (26 Octobre 2007)

boulifb a dit:


> ok aussi pour l'iPod. L'iPod avait visiblement planté





manustyle a dit:


> Que va-t-il se passer sur l'Apple Store à 18H pétante ?
> 
> Fermeture, pour mettre a jour les pages des ordis et noté que Leopard est livré avec chaque machine ? :love:



probablement


----------



## eex (26 Octobre 2007)

Perso, j'ai encore un bug de la 9a559 (le finder / bureau qui se fige, oblig&#233; de le relancer).

J'ai un nouveau bug par contre, que je n'avais pas avant : il ne m'affiche pas les dossiers mont&#233;s via NFS dans le finder...

Dommage pour le Dock3D quand il est sur un c&#244;t&#233;, j'aimais bien et &#231;a ne me choquait pas... Ils auraient pu laisser le choix (m&#234;me si je pense que &#231;a doit se faire via une zolie commande uniks)


----------



## CERDAN (26 Octobre 2007)

eex a dit:


> Perso, j'ai encore un bug de la 9a559 (le finder / bureau qui se fige, obligé de le relancer).
> 
> J'ai un nouveau bug par contre, que je n'avais pas avant : il ne m'affiche pas les dossiers montés via NFS dans le finder...
> 
> Dommage pour le Dock3D quand il est sur un côté, j'aimais bien et ça ne me choquait pas... Ils auraient pu laisser le choix (même si je pense que ça doit se faire via une zolie commande uniks)



Leopard sortie  

Je n'arrive pas à comprendre comment des gens comme ceux qui postent pour des (.... problèmes quoi  ), ont recu le léopard avant sa sortie


----------



## Kerri (26 Octobre 2007)

bonjour

est-ce que quelqu'un qui a fait la mise &#224; jour tigre -> l&#233;opard peut me confirmer ou infirmer que classic ne fonctionne plus, m&#234;me s'il &#233;tait par ailleurs install&#233; sur le tigre?


----------



## jeremy2k7 (26 Octobre 2007)

les apple stores en ligne ne sont pas mis &#224; jours, c'est toujours tiger qui est livr&#233; avec un new imac


----------



## eex (26 Octobre 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Leopard sortie
> 
> Je n'arrive pas &#224; comprendre comment des gens comme ceux qui postent pour des (.... probl&#232;mes quoi  ), ont recu le l&#233;opard avant sa sortie



Les bugs surviennent vite


----------



## Toumak (26 Octobre 2007)

Kerri a dit:


> bonjour
> 
> est-ce que quelqu'un qui a fait la mise à jour tigre -> léopard peut me confirmer ou infirmer que classic ne fonctionne plus, même s'il était par ailleurs installé sur le tigre?



non, plus de classic
classic faisait partie du système de tiger
en mettant à jour vers leopard, tu remplaces le système de tiger par celui de leopard, donc plus de classic


----------



## Toumak (26 Octobre 2007)

je viens de remarquer quelque chose que je n'ai vu dit nulle part :

dans le finder, la taille libre des disques est d&#233;sormais annonc&#233;e comme "de libre" contrairement &#224; tiger o&#249; c'&#233;tait "disponible"

c'est peut-&#234;tre pas grand chose mais c'est bien mieux, il ne faut plus aller &#233;diter le localizable.strings maintenant


----------



## greggorynque (26 Octobre 2007)

Enfinnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

je voulais demander et j'avais oubli&#233; meeeeerciu beaucoup toumak


----------



## Toumak (26 Octobre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Enfinnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
> 
> je voulais demander et j'avais oubli&#233; meeeeerciu beaucoup toumak



comme quoi ...

il en faut peu pour nous rendre heureux   :bebe:

quand je pense &#224; tout ces timemachine et quicklook qui servent &#224; rien 

:bebe: :bebe: :bebe:


----------



## Ceratophrys (26 Octobre 2007)

So6 a dit:


> Le juriste ne peut pas laisser passer ça, même si le lieu ne s'y prête pas.
> 
> C'est la Commission européenne qui a infligé une amende à Microsoft, ce n'est pas une juridiction à proprement parler. Employer "Cour européenne" fait penser ou bien à la Cour de Justice des Communautés européennes (CJCE), qui n'a rien à voir ici, ou bien à la Cour européenne de sauvegarde des droits de l'homme et des libertés fondamentales (aka Cour EDH), qui n'a rien à voir ni avec le sujet, ni avec l'Union européenne.
> 
> De façon plus large, le problème dont tu parles n'a rien à voir avec les motifs de la condamnation de Microsft, puisqu'il s'agissait en l'espèce d'abus de position dominante.




Ouh là là So6, 

je suis HS, aussi je ferai court. Mais ça fait 2 ou 3 posts que je lis de toi où tu emploies un ton condescendant et sur celui-ci, tu fais étalage de pseudo-connaissances juridiques. Je n'interviens quasi jamais sur le forum, mais force m'est de signaler que tu aurais, en l'espèce, mieux fait de t'abstenir...

Une suppression simple de ton post (et du mien dans la foulée) par des modérateurs éviterait à tout vrai juriste qui lit ton post d'avoir envie de se pendre...  

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Toumak (26 Octobre 2007)

Ceratophrys a dit:


> Une suppression simple de ton post (et du mien dans la foulée) par des modérateurs éviterait à tout vrai juriste qui lit ton post d'avoir envie de se pendre...
> 
> Merci d'avance.



justement, laissez-le :bebe:

je peux bien dire n'importe quoi vu que ce sera effacé :bebe:


----------



## disfortune (26 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> je viens de remarquer quelque chose que je n'ai vu dit nulle part :
> 
> dans le finder, la taille libre des disques est d&#233;sormais annonc&#233;e comme "de libre" contrairement &#224; tiger o&#249; c'&#233;tait "disponible"
> 
> c'est peut-&#234;tre pas grand chose mais c'est bien mieux, il ne faut plus aller &#233;diter le localizable.strings maintenant



Ah pas chez moi.... T'as fait une mise &#224; jour ou une install clean?


EDIT: Il y a une mise &#224; jour aperture par les mises &#224; jour logiciels



> Aperture 1.5.6 corrige des probl&#232;mes concernant les performances, am&#233;liore l&#8217;ensemble de la stabilit&#233; et prend en charge la compatibilit&#233; avec Mac OS X 10.5. Cette mise &#224; jour est recommand&#233;e &#224; tous les utilisateurs d&#8217;Aperture.
> 
> Pour en savoir plus concernant cette version, consultez http://www.info.apple.com/kbnum/n306387-fr.


----------



## Toumak (26 Octobre 2007)

disfortune a dit:


> Ah pas chez moi.... T'as fait une mise &#224; jour ou une install clean?
> 
> 
> EDIT: Il y a une mise &#224; jour aperture par les mises &#224; jour logiciels



une clean install, mais je suis pas s&#251;r que &#231;a vienne de l&#224;

edit : en fait y'a pt'&#234;tre moyen que je l'ai fait direct apr&#232;s l'install et que je m'en souvienne plus :rateau: attendons les avis des autres pour me confirmer ou l'inverse


----------



## CERDAN (26 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> justement, laissez-le :bebe:
> 
> je peux bien dire n'importe quoi vu que ce sera effacé :bebe:



Tu sera surtout viré de la discussion, oui !! :hein:


----------



## weblamu (26 Octobre 2007)

Question bête : Quelqu'un sait comment on peut rendre la barre des menus transparente ?


----------



## Toumak (26 Octobre 2007)

weblamu a dit:


> Question bête : Quelqu'un sait comment on peut rendre la barre des menus transparente ?



ben elle l'est par défaut non ? :mouais:


----------



## AuGie (26 Octobre 2007)

C'est bien L&#233;opard


----------



## weblamu (26 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> ben elle l'est par défaut non ? :mouais:



Non pas chez moi et je ne trouve pas les options liées à ce paramétrage. Comment faites-vous chez vous pour changer la transparence si elle l'est pas défaut ?


----------



## Toumak (26 Octobre 2007)

AuGie a dit:


> C'est bien Léopard



ouais, trop bien


----------



## xao85 (26 Octobre 2007)

C'est là ou je me demande si mon deuxième écran, acheté (en juin), va me servir à quelque chose maintenant qu'il y a space... :rateau:


----------



## macinside (26 Octobre 2007)

fin de backup en cours + nettoyage et j'installe sur le macbook


----------



## Toumak (26 Octobre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> fin de backup en cours + nettoyage et j'installe sur le macbook



ça m'intéresse, tiens nous au jus


----------



## Logam (26 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> ouais, trop bien



Comment tu affiches cette fenêtre ??? J'ai bien activé Spaces mais je vois pas comment afficher tous les écrans en meme temps.

Merci.


----------



## Logam (26 Octobre 2007)

Logam a dit:


> Comment tu affiches cette fenêtre ??? J'ai bien activé Spaces mais je vois pas comment afficher tous les écrans en meme temps.
> 
> Merci.



Désolé je viens de trouver : touche F8


----------



## CERDAN (26 Octobre 2007)

Logam a dit:


> Désolé je viens de trouver : touche F8



Ou tu cliques sur Spaces ...


----------



## macinside (26 Octobre 2007)

fin d'installation, &#231;a reboot


----------



## xao85 (26 Octobre 2007)

Est-ce que yen a qui ont testé des jeux sous léopard... Genre Warcraft 3, Age Of EMpire 3, Civilisation IV...???


----------



## flotow (26 Octobre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Est-ce que yen a qui ont testé des jeux sous léopard... Genre Warcraft 3, Age Of EMpire 3, Civilisation IV...???



Je pense que tout va passer... mais pour le studio 2??? (FCP/Motion... etc), mais surtout FCP?


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (26 Octobre 2007)

quid des performances et de la réactivité?

Je me fait pas trop de soucis pour mon Imac G5 mais pour mon Ibook g4... va-t-il enfin décoller!?

si certains peuvent faire un compte rendu des tests sur ce genre de machines.


----------



## frolick10 (26 Octobre 2007)

jeremy2k7 a dit:


> les apple stores en ligne ne sont pas mis à jours, c'est toujours tiger qui est livré avec un new imac



C'est justement le bon moment! 

En achetant un "new imac" tu as Tiger et Leopard pour 9E voir gratuit si apple le met dans la boite direct!! 

du coup 2 os en un!!

Tiger pour un Os mature 10.4.10 et Léopard pour la nouveauté et l'avenir! 

Y a pas a se plaindre... A l'inverse, tu viendrais dire que tu n'as que Léopard avec des bogues ou/et logiciel pas encore compatible...


----------



## macinside (26 Octobre 2007)

nickel, tout est bien plus fluide ... reste a voir a l'usage


----------



## chacha95 (26 Octobre 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Je pense que tout va passer... mais pour le studio 2??? (FCP/Motion... etc), mais surtout FCP?


je me pose la même question...

Aaaaah si Motion 3 devient stable avec léo, je switche tout de suite!


----------



## newchino (26 Octobre 2007)

Bonsoir tout le monde,
J'ai un MacBookPro Core Duo donc 32 bit uniquement, Vais-je vraiment ressentir la différence de perf de l'OS avec Leopard (fluidité, rapidité etc) ?

Merci.


----------



## hemelune (26 Octobre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Est-ce que yen a qui ont test&#233; des jeux sous l&#233;opard... Genre Warcraft 3, Age Of EMpire 3, Civilisation IV...???



Warcraft III ok

AoE III ok

Coda ok

Photoshop CS2 ok

Adium ok

Neufgiga PAS OK 

Mamp ok 

Cyberduck ok


----------



## flotow (26 Octobre 2007)

chacha95 a dit:


> je me pose la même question...
> 
> Aaaaah si Motion 3 devient stable avec léo, je switche tout de suite!



y'a un sucidaire (sucidé, deja? :rateau qui aurait fait la MAJ avec FCP/FS2


----------



## Toumak (26 Octobre 2007)

newchino a dit:


> Bonsoir tout le monde,
> J'ai un MacBookPro Core Duo donc 32 bit uniquement, Vais-je vraiment ressentir la différence de perf de l'OS avec Leopard (fluidité, rapidité etc) ?
> 
> Merci.



j'ai un imac core duo et oui, on ressort une grande fluidité, surtout dans finder mail safari


----------



## eex (26 Octobre 2007)

Ouaip je confirme sur mon MB CD.
D'ailleurs, de mani&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;rale, je trouve Leopard vraiment beaucoup plus "robuste" que Tiger.
Je lui en fais voir de toutes les couleurs, et il encaisse, sans broncher... Mieux que son pr&#233;d&#233;cesseur (qui &#233;tait pas si mal que &#231;a hein!)

Enfin voil&#224;... tout est fluide, c'est beau quoi...


----------



## macinside (27 Octobre 2007)

enfin content de voir que m&#234;me sous Mac OS X.5 mon mac fait toujours "coin"


----------



## FANREM (27 Octobre 2007)

Je viens de l'installer sur un MacBook pro core 2 duo. J'ai trouvé l'installation longue 
Pour l'instant, Shapeshifter ne se charge pas, 
la version 7 de Top agenda est Ok, mais 
pour Top Calculette, j'obtiens un message comme quoi il faut charger une MAJ (la preview telechargeable sur le site de l'editeur fontionne), 
iSale 4 est OK
Pour Photoshop 7.0, j'obtiens un message comme quoi l'application ne fonctionne pas sur cette architecture
Timbuktu 8.6 est OK, ainsi que TomtomHome (lancé appareil non connecté donc à confirmer)


----------



## Toumak (27 Octobre 2007)

petite info

la mise à jour logicielle pour leopard est de nouveau opérationnelle


----------



## kikiman (27 Octobre 2007)

Grâce à certains, j'ai vu que Adium était compatible, mais est-ce qu'il y en a qui ont essayé avec aMSN ?


Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Toumak (27 Octobre 2007)

kikiman a dit:


> Grâce à certains, j'ai vu que Adium était compatible, mais est-ce qu'il y en a qui ont essayé avec aMSN ?
> 
> 
> Merci pour vos réponses



même s'il est compatible, ça ne changera pas au fait qu'il est totalement buggé


----------



## macinside (27 Octobre 2007)

amsn 0.9.7 marche sans probleme


----------



## chacha95 (27 Octobre 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> y'a un sucidaire (sucidé, deja? :rateau qui aurait fait la MAJ avec FCP/FS2


 mdrr j'adore l'expression. Je compte bien être un suicidaire! Vu les nombreux plantages que j'ai, je pense pas que ça sera pire...

Dès que ma frangine reçoit leo, je l'essaie sur le miens histoire de tester la suite!


----------



## nova (27 Octobre 2007)

suis-je le seul chez qui Last FM ne s'ouvre pas?


----------



## flotow (27 Octobre 2007)

chacha95 a dit:


> mdrr j'adore l'expression. Je compte bien &#234;tre un suicidaire! Vu les nombreux plantages que j'ai, je pense pas que &#231;a sera pire...
> 
> D&#232;s que ma frangine re&#231;oit leo, je l'essaie sur le miens histoire de tester la suite!



Tu te sucides et tu me presentes ta frangine 

En gros, test d'import, montage, effets


----------



## chacha95 (27 Octobre 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Tu te sucides et tu me presentes ta frangine
> 
> En gros, test d'import, montage, effets


je meurs et je rescucite alors, pour te présenter ma frangine hein? 

en parlant de montage, faut que je me grouille à finir mes projets final cut. 
Si le félin me mange mes projets, ça va être dur dur....


----------



## Foguenne (27 Octobre 2007)

J'ai install&#233; L&#233;opard, clean instal depuis quelques heures, il est tr&#232;s sympa et vraiment tr&#232;s beau. 

Jusqu'&#224; pr&#233;sent, j'ai juste un probl&#232;me avec Mail 3 et mon adresse .mac
Il mouline depuis plusieurs heures sans arriver &#224; rappatrier mes mails.    
"La connection au serveurmail.mac.com sur le port 143 &#224; &#233;chou&#233;"

Une id&#233;e ?

J'ai bien entendu v&#233;rifier mes param&#232;tres (mot de passe, etc, etc,...)
Je n'ai pas ce probl&#232;me avec mes deux autres adresses mail (non .mac)
Le mail .mac de ma compagne ne pose pas de probl&#232;me.


----------



## LaurentR (27 Octobre 2007)

Est-ce que quelqu'un a vu la version familiale sur Paris o&#249; est-ce qu'il faut attendre mi-novembre ?

Merci...


----------



## chacha95 (27 Octobre 2007)

LaurentR a dit:


> Est-ce que quelqu'un a vu la version familiale sur Paris où est-ce qu'il faut attendre mi-novembre ?
> 
> Merci...


tu parles de la version familiale basique ou la version familiale Premium ?


----------



## macaronique (27 Octobre 2007)

J'ai installé Léopard il y a 4 heures 34 minutes, je ne le connais pas encore très bien, mais j'ai envie de le bouler vert. 

Je croyais que Steve avait dit qu'on pouvait créer des tâches depuis n'importe quelle application, pas seulement Mail. J'ai peut-être loupé quelque chose.

Je n'ai pas pu tester les arrière-plans vidéo dans iChat, parce que tout comme sous Tiger, je n'arrive pas à faire des conversations vidéo qu'avec certaines personnes. Tout dépend de l'ensemble de routeurs entre moi et l'autre, je crois. C'est dommage que ce problème assez commun n'ait toujours pas été résolu. Le nouveau chat a les même problèmes de Chat que l'ancien.  

À part ça, Leopard c'est bien. :love:


----------



## Aurélien-A (27 Octobre 2007)

Très rapide !
J'ai fait une clean install (avec formatage) et c'est la première chose qui m'a sauté aux yeux. La réactivité.

Sinon rien de bien méchant à signaler sinon une légère instabilité de Skype. Sans doute corrigée prochainement ? Pas encore testé d'applis Rosetta par contre (Office).

Pour l'instant ça mouline beaucoup (disques + ventilos) à cause de Time Machine et Spotlight en tâches de fond. Mais ça va trouver son rythme de croisère... d'ailleurs ça souffle déjà moins...

Sur Macbook Core 2 Duo (2.16) 2Go de RAM.


----------



## Foguenne (27 Octobre 2007)

Problème de mail résolu. (j'ai jeter un fichier plist.)

Pour le reste, ça semble effectivement très réactif et c'est beau, c'est beau.


----------



## fabliubov (27 Octobre 2007)

Bonsoir chers Macuniens,

Avant d'acheter Léo et l'installer, je voulais savoir si Léo est 100 % compatible avec les 2 jeux Légo Starwars ? Parce que j'aurais du mal à expliquer que ça ne marche pas ou qu'on doive recommencer à 0 (si les sauvegardes ne sont pas reconnues) parce que papa a décidé de changer de félin.
Surtout qu'avec Lego Star Wars I , j'ai du installer un patch parce que j'ai un Imac Core 2 Duo


----------



## flotow (27 Octobre 2007)

L&#233;opard, ca prend plein de ram 
Sinon, un spotlight qui peine a indexer mon iPod (bah oui, je boot sur l'iPod la )
Pour FCP (et uniquement FCP), les effets, etc, c'est ok, par contre, des gros soucis au niveau des raccourcis! ont peut changer certains outils, mais d'autre sont complement inaccessibles!! (par ex: b, ca ne fait rien, alors que ca doit donner la lame de razoire ...

Pour ce qui est de Photoshop, j'install, et je dit 
Reactif, mais tres lent par moment!

iChat a un mode invisible 
Le menu airport a un menu 'cach&#233;' (alt+clic) avec des infos techniques 
Le terminal, bah, comme les betas, c'est genial!
Spotlight, mortel, bien plus rapide, meme sur des disques peu rapides!
Le dock bug un peu: un pile sur le dock, et on quitte le dock, ca pourrait la fermer, par ex. 
La memoire est bien mieux ger&#233;es j'ai l'impression. Saf 3 n'est pas mauvais non plus, et il check la grammaire 
L&#233;opard est toujours une quiche pour corriger deja > d&#233;j&#224;
La grammaire est soulign&#233;e en vert (ca merite d'etre soulign&#233;...)
Certains softs ne s'ouvrent pas, et il faut passer par Rosetta. RapidWeaver fonctionne (Private Joke )
Le FrontRow, bah


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2007)

Au fait au cas o&#249; &#231;a serait pass&#233; inaper&#231;u, dans ichat > pr&#233;f&#233;rences > messages, on peut choisir de rassembler toutes les conversations en une fen&#234;tre 
Un peu dissimul&#233; quand m&#234;me pour une nouveaut&#233; qui avait &#233;t&#233; annonc&#233;e...


----------



## flotow (27 Octobre 2007)

Spaces en lui meme ne prend pas de memoire (pas vraiment), et c'est cool 
Quand il y a un dual screen, c'est un peu plus relou a gerer, les ecrans sont minces 
le nouveau mail, rapide, et le nouveau Saf, pareil (deja dit)
le nouvel iChat, en ScreenSharing/Vision, il tire la langue, et avec un effet, c'est fini. Avant, meme avec un plugin, c'etait pas aussi flagrant!
Spotlight a tout indexer... sauf mon disque systeme!
Pas mal de bugs dans le dock (plus general qu'avant)
Sinon, j'ai recu un mail de chez Apple :


> This is a follow-up to Bug ID# 4747040. Engineering believes this issue has been addressed in Mac OS X Leopard.





> This is a follow-up to Bug ID# 4747112. Engineering believes this issue has been addressed in Mac OS X Leopard.


en gros:
Safari: back to the last tab used
Spotlight "help" not avaible (ServerUI)

autant la premiere, c'est une upgrade, autant l'autre, c'etait un bug  et les deux sont resolues!
Sinon, le widget iTunes refonctionne correctement 

Le raccourci pour l'aide interactive, c'est Cmd+Shift+/, et ca sert de lanceur 
Mail ne sait pas gerer, avec iCal, la presence d'un evenement en double. En gros, d'un meme mail, et d'un meme 'mot'. Bref, relou 
Le systeme est malin: Samedi prochain, et paf, c'est aujourd'hui   bien pratique (en fonction de la date d'envoi je pense )
L'aide interactive, ca fonctionne dans photoshop, et 3 sous-menus plus loin, c'est toujours la!, vraiment mortel 

Apprendre a gerer Spaces en plus de Expos&#233;, c'est dur. Quand il me manque une fenetre, hop, expos&#233;. rat&#233;, c'est Spaces maintenant  (dans la plus part des cas)
je me suis limit&#233; a 2 espace sur mon disque de test. Je verrai quand je le mettrai pour de vrai 

L'apercu du NEF dans le finder, nickel! (et surtout rapide)
bug du .DNG regl&#233; (ca evite de planter le Finder )
QL reste actif d'un espace a l'autre, et affiche le dossier/document selectionn&#233; dans l'espace 
Spaces tres rapide sur deux ecrans, mais ca fait mal au yeux, ca l'ecran de gauche passe sur l'ecran de droite avant de sortir (en gros, deux affichages inutiles par ecran, suivant le sens, c'est fatiguant a la longue )

Le 'bug' de FCP s'est resolu tout seul... apres avoir simplement relanc&#233; FCP 

L'interface est drolement sombre je trouve tout de meme, et ca fatigue (le metal bross&#233; etait plus reposant)


----------



## Foguenne (27 Octobre 2007)

Gros bug avec RapidWeaver 3.6.4
Il plante lamentablement d&#232;s que je veux voir mes pages photos.
Impossible de publier quoi que ce soit bref.
Quand ils notent L&#233;opard ready, ce n'est pas tout &#224; fait juste. 
C'est les galeries photos qui semblent poser probl&#232;me.

Bon comme je vois le truc, je vais attendre un moment avant de migrer sous L&#233;opard le MacBook Pro que j'utilise au boulot
Delicious Library plante pas mal aussi...


----------



## Foguenne (27 Octobre 2007)

Je viens de publier un billet sur mon blog via mon MacBook Pro sous Tiger et RapidWeaver ne plante pas.
le probl&#232;me vient bien de L&#233;opard.
Bon, J'attend la mise &#224; jour de RapidWeaver.


----------



## divoli (27 Octobre 2007)

Sous Tiger, tu veux dire...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Octobre 2007)

Petite question : est-ce que Spaces permet d'avoir plusieurs Dadhboard ou est-ce que quelque soit le bureau, ce seront toujours les m&#234;mes widgets affich&#233;s ? Si c'est non, c'est bien dommage.


----------



## Toumak (27 Octobre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Petite question : est-ce que Spaces permet d'avoir plusieurs Dadhboard ou est-ce que quelque soit le bureau, ce seront toujours les mêmes widgets affichés ? Si c'est non, c'est bien dommage.



un seul dashboard


----------



## olaye (27 Octobre 2007)

un seul dashboard, oui.
pour spaces, ce qui est terrible, c'est d'allouer un espace pour une appli donnée.

j'ai (pour l'instant) space1 : mail (qui lit les rss) et safari.
space2 : iTunes en grand
space3 : iPhoto
space4 : google earth, ilustrator (que je n'utilise pas simultanément à la maison)

pour le finder je verrai à l'usage.
coverflow est bluffant.

ah, pour finir avec spaces, il se plie parfaitement àl'utilisation de cmd-tab pour basculer les applis.


----------



## Foguenne (27 Octobre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Sous Tiger, tu veux dire...



Oui, je m'y perd avec ces fauves.


----------



## olaye (27 Octobre 2007)

sinon, le but de mon message c'était pour regretter que airfoil ne soit pas encore opérationnel.
donc airport express depuis iTunes seulement (même pas depuis frontrow!), c'est un peu limité.


----------



## macinside (27 Octobre 2007)

on peu enfin faire une connexion auto a un salon ichat, le toubarvert revi


----------



## DrFatalis (27 Octobre 2007)

Quid des possesseurs de G4 (imac boule) et imac G5 première période ?

Les softs un peu ancien mais très répandus comme appleworks, par exemple, fonctionnent ils ?


----------



## Frodon (27 Octobre 2007)

DrFatalis a dit:


> Quid des possesseurs de G4 (imac boule) et imac G5 première période ?



Les possesseurs de G4, à partir du moment où ils ont un G4 867MHz ou mieux, ils n'auront aucun soucis. Même pour les G4 inférieur on peut tricher pour l'installer  (en fait il faut l'installer sur un disque externe via un Mac G4 plus rapide et donc officiellement supporté et cloner ensuite le disque externe sur le disque interne  ).

Pour les iMac G5, comme c'est du G5, c'est pleinement supporté, aucune limite particulière.



> Les softs un peu ancien mais très répandus comme appleworks, par exemple, fonctionnent ils ?




Oui


----------



## StJohnPerse (27 Octobre 2007)

Sur un iBook 300 Mhz ca marche !


----------



## divoli (27 Octobre 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Sur un iBook 300 Mhz ca marche !



Sur un G3 à 300 Mhz ? :mouais:


----------



## Frodon (27 Octobre 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Gros bug avec RapidWeaver 3.6.4
> Il plante lamentablement d&#232;s que je veux voir mes pages photos.
> Impossible de publier quoi que ce soit bref.
> Quand ils notent L&#233;opard ready, ce n'est pas tout &#224; fait juste.
> ...



Pourtant rapidweaver est bel et bien d&#233;clar&#233; comme Leopard Ready par son auteur. Je vais essay&#233; en version demo et en cr&#233;ant une galerie de plus de 300 photos pour voir s'il plante chez moi...

EDIT : Je confirme pour rapidweaver, il se bloque &#224; 2 photos.

Perso aucun soucis avec Delicious Monster...

... a voir si c'est pas ton install de Leopard qui est mauvaise? Tu as fais une mise &#224; jour ou une clean install?

Ou peut &#234;tre l'install de ces 2 logiciels respectifs (voir les caches, fichiers de prefs et autres fichiers annexes...)


----------



## Frodon (27 Octobre 2007)

olaye a dit:


> sinon, le but de mon message c'était pour regretter que airfoil ne soit pas encore opérationnel.
> donc airport express depuis iTunes seulement (même pas depuis frontrow!), c'est un peu limité.



Quand tu lance AirFoil, aujourd'hui en tous cas, il propose une mise à jour vers une version beta compatible Leopard...


----------



## iota (27 Octobre 2007)

Salut,

pour info, la section support du site Apple est &#224; jour.

Bon, j'ai eu l'occasion de jouer avec Leopard hier lors d'un atelier d&#233;couverte chez un revendeur parisien. La pr&#233;sentation &#233;t&#233; faite par un commercial de chez Apple qui n'&#233;tait pas sp&#233;cialement convaincant...

Premier point, impossible de jouer avec Time Machine (les machines ayant &#233;t&#233; install&#233;es dans la journ&#233;e, pas d'historique disponible). Au passage, si quelqu'un pouvait lister les applications qui fonctionne avec Time Machine (comme iPhoto par exemple), ce serait sympa 

Le Finder, est une belle r&#233;ussite. Le mode CoverFlow fonctionne vraiment pas mal. Par contre, sur un MacBook (13" donc) c'est vraiment limite. Ce mode de vue est mal adapt&#233; aux petits &#233;crans. Sur un iMac par contre, pas de probl&#232;me. Dommage cependant qu'on ne puisse pas avoir CoverFlow et le mode colonne dans la partie basse du Finder.

QuickLook est vraiment g&#233;nial. Les previews sont tr&#232;s rapides et on peut naviguer tr&#232;s rapidement dans ses documents. Cependant, et comme son nom l'indique, n'esp&#233;rez pas consulter un document Word ou PDF de plusieurs dizaines de pages.

Spaces marche tr&#232;s tr&#232;s tr&#232;s bien. Combin&#233; avec Expos&#233;, on peut r&#233;organiser ses fen&#234;tres tr&#232;s rapidement. 

Le nouveau bureau joli, sans plus. Les piles ne m'ont pas fait un effet boeuf, &#224; voir &#224; l'usage.

Pour PhotoBooth, j'ai essay&#233; de faire fonctionner les nouveaux effets (changement d'arri&#232;re plan), mais l'environnement ne s'y pr&#234;tait pas vraiment.

En conclusion, Leopard semble &#234;tre un bon OS, mais sans grande r&#233;volution apparente.
Enfin, je pense que l'OS s'exprimera pleinement avec un minimum de RAM (1Go me semble le strict minimum, je recommande 2Go pour &#234;tre bien &#224; l'aise).

@+
iota


----------



## xao85 (27 Octobre 2007)

iota a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> pour info, la section support du site Apple est à jour.
> 
> ...



Je suis daccord avec toi, Léopard n'est pa la révolution qu'on espérait mais il apporte ces petits plus qui font que mac OS X ne cesse de progresser et de s'améliorer et qui en deviennent à la fin indispensable! 

Au sujet de la RAM, j'ai lu à différents endroit que 2Go de RAM c'est le confort et qu'on pouvait s'attendre à enfin utilisé 4Go de RAM (Divoli si tu me lis, tu avais raison! :rose


----------



## divoli (27 Octobre 2007)

Surtout que le cours de la ram, déjà très bas, continue à dégringoler. On va finir par avoir des barrettes gratos...


----------



## xao85 (27 Octobre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Surtout que le cours de la ram, déjà très bas, continue à dégringoler. On va finir par avoir des barrettes gratos...



Faus quand même déboursé 250 pour 4Go de RAM... Tu me diras comparer à avant c'est rien mais pour moi c'est beaucoup!


----------



## flotow (27 Octobre 2007)

La CS3 est *finalement* compatible (page d'acceuil MacG )
J'avais vu ca


----------



## Tarul (27 Octobre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> enfin content de voir que même sous Mac OS X.5 mon mac fait toujours "coin"


Je connais une caricature de jaque chirac qui n'aime pas quand son ordinateur fait coin. 




xao85 a dit:


> Faus quand même déboursé 250 pour 4Go de RAM... Tu me diras comparer à avant c'est rien mais pour moi c'est beaucoup!



Tu sens que ton mbp a du mal avec 2GO sur leopard?


----------



## divoli (27 Octobre 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> La CS3 est *finalement* compatible (page d'acceuil MacG )
> J'avais vu ca



Par contre, ce n'est pas le cas de Photoshop Elements 4. Ce logiciel avait d&#233;j&#224; un pied dans le cercueil, vu qu'il n'&#233;tait pas en UB. L&#224;, Adobe vient de refermer le couvercle.

Esp&#233;rons que la prochaine version, suppos&#233;e sortir courant 2008, ne soit pas qu'un voeu pieux.
Parce qu'en attendant, on est bien dans le caca...


----------



## xao85 (27 Octobre 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> Je connais une caricature de jaque chirac qui n'aime pas quand son ordinateur fait coin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je n'ai pas encore reçu mon Léopard, il est aux Pays Bas pour l'instant... 
Mais c'est vrai que ça serait sympa que des personne l'ayant installé nous dises ce qu'ils en pensent avec la RAM qu'ils ont! (en tt cas tout les sites sont en accord pour dire que 1Go est le minimum maintenant!)


----------



## StJohnPerse (27 Octobre 2007)

Bien , c'est bien pour cela que Apple a mit ses ordinateurs a 1 Go min .


----------



## divoli (27 Octobre 2007)

Les besoins en ram &#233;voluent tr&#232;s vite, au fil des ann&#233;es, des OS et des logiciels, on le sait tr&#232;s bien.
Mais 2 Go sont certainement suffisants sous Leopard pour une utilisation courante.


----------



## Tarul (27 Octobre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Je n'ai pas encore reçu mon Léopard, il est aux Pays Bas pour l'instant...
> Mais c'est vrai que ça serait sympa que des personne l'ayant installé nous dises ce qu'ils en pensent avec la RAM qu'ils ont! (en tt cas tout les sites sont en accord pour dire que 1Go est le minimum maintenant!)



Moi il est plus près, il est même dans ma ville. Mais j'ignore où il est et pas moyen d'avoir ce fichu dépôt.  j'aurais du avoir mon leopard hier midi et soir .


----------



## divoli (27 Octobre 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> Moi il est plus près, il est même dans ma ville. Mais j'ignore où il est et pas moyen d'avoir ce fichu dépôt.  j'aurais du avoir mon leopard hier midi et soir .



Va chercher l'adresse sur le site d'UPS. 

De toute façon, le WE, il est certainement fermé.


----------



## Toumak (27 Octobre 2007)

Wouaouw ! Première beta d'Onyc ompatible Leopard !
j'installe de suite et vous dis quoi


----------



## Marco68 (27 Octobre 2007)

Bug !!!

Depuis l'install de Leopard (une vraie gal&#232;re ) , les touches contr&#244;lant la luminosite et le son sont inop&#233;rantes ( De F1 &#224; F5 sur macbookIntel )....
Qui d'autre a &#231;a ?


----------



## Bibabelou (27 Octobre 2007)

perso depuis l'install de léopard, tout est au ralenti
incroyablement lent, voir pire, ça bug...
safari, itunes, iphoto, ichat...j'ai eu droit à tout.... 
quittage inopiné ou roue de la mort pendant plusieurs minutes...
et le back up time machine prend des plombes, genre 500méga en 3 heures:mouais:


----------



## hastrayboy (27 Octobre 2007)

Marco68 a dit:


> Bug !!!
> 
> Depuis l'install de Leopard (une vraie gal&#232;re ) , les touches contr&#244;lant la luminosite et le son sont inop&#233;rantes ( De F1 &#224; F5 sur macbookIntel )....
> Qui d'autre a &#231;a ?


Mois j'ai &#231;a aussi! c'est assez genant quand m&#234;me... quelqu'un &#224; une solution


----------



## Toumak (27 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> Wouaouw ! Premi&#232;re beta d'Onyc ompatible Leopard !
> j'installe de suite et vous dis quoi



test&#233;, et &#231;a a l'air de tr&#232;s bien marcher  
pas tomb&#233; sur un bug



BIBABELOU a dit:


> perso depuis l'install de l&#233;opard, tout est au ralenti
> incroyablement lent, voir pire, &#231;a bug...
> safari, itunes, iphoto, ichat...j'ai eu droit &#224; tout....
> quittage inopin&#233; ou roue de la mort pendant plusieurs minutes...
> et le back up time machine prend des plombes, genre 500m&#233;ga en 3 heures:mouais:



y'a quelque chose qui va pas, tu as lanc&#233; une v&#233;rification du disque ? &#231;a ressemble &#224; &#231;a d'apr&#232;s ce que tu nous dis


----------



## greggorynque (27 Octobre 2007)

tu a ce bug apres une clean install ??? sinon tu sais ce que je te conseille de faire


----------



## Toumak (27 Octobre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> tu a ce bug apres une clean install ??? sinon tu sais ce que je te conseille de faire



ouais, après une clean install


----------



## macaronique (27 Octobre 2007)

BIBABELOU a dit:


> ]le back up time machine prend des plombes, genre 500méga en 3 heures:mouais:



Oui, moi je l'ai laissé toute la nuit et il n'a fait que 26.34Go sur 70.08 (disque dur externe USB2.0)

D'ailleurs je vous conseille de ne pas laisser une tablette de chocolat trop près du disque dur pendant le back up. :rose:


----------



## Toumak (27 Octobre 2007)

macaronique a dit:


> Oui, moi je l'ai laiss&#233; toute la nuit et il n'a fait que 26.34Go sur 70.08 (disque dur externe USB2.0)
> 
> D'ailleurs je vous conseille de ne pas laisser une tablette de chocolat trop pr&#232;s du disque dur pendant le back up. :rose:



sauf si on aime le chocolat chaud qui coule et qui t'en fout partout


----------



## Foguenne (27 Octobre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Je n'ai pas encore re&#231;u mon L&#233;opard, il est aux Pays Bas pour l'instant...
> Mais c'est vrai que &#231;a serait sympa que des personne l'ayant install&#233; nous dises ce qu'ils en pensent avec la RAM qu'ils ont! (en tt cas tout les sites sont en accord pour dire que 1Go est le minimum maintenant!)



Avec 2 Go &#231;a roule bien. 

Je passerais &#224; 4 prochainement. (la ram est bon march&#233; pour le moment. )


----------



## Foguenne (27 Octobre 2007)

Vous avez testé PhotoBoot ?
Pas mal de bug chez moi.
Les enregistrements vidéos sont parfois foireux.  

Bon, on va attendre les mises à jour.


----------



## xao85 (27 Octobre 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Vous avez testé PhotoBoot ?
> Pas mal de bug chez moi.
> Les enregistrements vidéos sont parfois foireux.
> 
> Bon, on va attendre les mises à jour.




C'est ce que je fais!  Tiger restera mon système principale pdt encore quelques mois!


----------



## wolf (27 Octobre 2007)

Marco68 a dit:


> Bug !!!
> Depuis l'install de Leopard (une vraie galère ) , les touches contrôlant la luminosite et le son sont inopérantes ( De F1 à F5 sur macbookIntel )....
> Qui d'autre a ça ?



En fait dans les préférences du clavier tu as une cache à coché pour valider ou non les touches F1, F2 etc., sinon avec la touche (fn) fonction elles fonctionnent parfaitement .

Je n'ai pas vu de truc rédhibitoire avec Leopard, à part les dossiers dans le dock qui n'affichent plus leurs contenu avec le clic droit de la souris. J'ai quelques utilitaires qui ne fonctionnent plus du tout tel que CeePeeU et ShapeShifter qui sont très obsolètes , mais il n'y à pas mort d'hommes :d
PhotoShop 7 ne fonctionne plus du tout ce qui est problématique pour moi, à cause de la gestion déplorable des champs IPTC par les versions CS. Sinon rien de catastrophique et dans l'ensemble, je ne me suis même pas fais peur :d


----------



## melaure (27 Octobre 2007)

Est-ce que quelqu'un peut me dire si la partie graphique a été accélérée, entre autre pour les applis et jeux OpenGL.

Par exemple, est-ce qu'il y a un boost pour WoW (sur MacBookPro et PowerBook G4) ?


----------



## macaronique (27 Octobre 2007)

macaronique a dit:


> Oui, moi je l'ai laissé toute la nuit et il n'a fait que 26.34Go sur 70.08 (disque dur externe USB2.0)



Je viens de faire un calcul. Même avec USB 1.1, cette quantité de données peut être transférée en environ 5 heures. Mais bon, c'est beaucoup de petits fichiers et je sais que ça prend plus de temps. Alors peut-être mon Mac croit que c'est USB 1.1, mais j'ai regardé dans Informations Système et c'est bien branché au Bus USB à grande vitesse.  Time Machine doit faire beaucoup de trucs avec les fichiers avant de les écrire sur le disque.

D'ailleurs, j'aime la nouvelle façon de souligner les résultats d'une recherche (dans un champ de texte ou une page web par exemple), j'avais souvent du mal à trouver le texte sélectionné, mais maintenant c'est facile.


----------



## CERDAN (27 Octobre 2007)

wolf a dit:


> En fait dans les préférences du clavier tu as une cache à coché pour valider ou non les touches F1, F2 etc., sinon avec la touche (fn) fonction elles fonctionnent parfaitement .
> 
> Je n'ai pas vu de truc rédhibitoire avec Leopard, à part les dossiers dans le dock qui n'affichent plus leurs contenu avec le clic droit de la souris. J'ai quelques utilitaires qui ne fonctionnent plus du tout tel que CeePeeU et ShapeShifter qui sont très obsolètes , mais il n'y à pas mort d'hommes :d
> PhotoShop 7 ne fonctionne plus du tout ce qui est problématique pour moi, à cause de la gestion déplorable des champs IPTC par les versions CS. Sinon rien de catastrophique et dans l'ensemble, je ne me suis même pas fais peur :d



Quelqu'un à déjà essayé de faire tourner Photoshop CS ?


----------



## WebOliver (27 Octobre 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Quelqu'un à déjà essayé de faire tourner Photoshop CS ?



Comme la news l'indique, et le pdf en lien, Adobe n'assure pas le support, ça peut marcher... ou pas...


----------



## macaddicted (27 Octobre 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Quelqu'un à déjà essayé de faire tourner Photoshop CS ?



pas de problème chez moi, j'ai fait mon nouvel avatar avec la CS (PS8)  

la CS2 tourne sans soucis itou


----------



## macaronique (27 Octobre 2007)

Après avoir pris toute la nuit pour sauvegarder les premiers 30 Go, Time Machine à sauvegardé 15Go en un peu plus d'une heure !  Peut-être la sauvegarde entière va prendre moins de 24 heures.  

Et encore 3Go pendant que j'écrivais ce message !  Ça doit être les fichiers plus grands qui sont plus faciles à copier. Ou alors je prends trop de temps à corriger ma grammaire.


----------



## yvos (27 Octobre 2007)

bon, installation sur imac G5, tout passe nickel. A part un Safari survitamin&#233;  , je n'ai pas encore compris l'int&#233;ret de la mise &#224; jour , mais &#231;a va &#233;videmment venir.

Va falloir se pencher sur la configuration de Time machine.


----------



## Toumak (27 Octobre 2007)

macaronique a dit:


> Après avoir pris toute la nuit pour sauvegarder les premiers 30 Go, Time Machine à sauvegardé 15Go en un peu plus d'une heure !  Peut-être la sauvegarde entière va prendre moins de 24 heures.
> 
> Et encore 3Go pendant que j'écrivais ce message !  Ça doit être les fichiers plus grands qui sont plus faciles à copier. Ou alors je prends trop de temps à corriger ma grammaire.



mais t'as combien à backuper


----------



## Toumak (27 Octobre 2007)

yvos a dit:


> bon, installation sur imac G5, tout passe nickel. A part un Safari survitaminé  , je n'ai pas encore compris l'intéret de la mise à jour , mais ça va évidemment venir.
> 
> Va falloir se pencher sur la configuration de Time machine.



bien venu au club des gens chez qui ça roule sans prolème  

y'en a marre de tous ces gens qui ont des problèmes


----------



## peyret (27 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> bien venu au club des gens chez qui ça roule sans prolème
> 
> y'en a marre de tous ces gens qui ont des problèmes



 installation sur imac G5.  Safari survitaminé,...

 après l'instal,au redémarrage çà fait peur, du gris, du bleu, des secondes qui s'écoulent, rien qui se passe, et il arrive.... OUF ! ...m'a fait peur ! 

mais pendant 1 h 00 ou 2 , çà ramait...

lp


----------



## macaronique (27 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> mais t'as combien à backuper



Que 70,08 Go... c'était très très lent au début, mais maintenant je suis à plus de 57 Go (donc environ 10Go depuis mon dernier message)

Je sais que les sauvegardes suivantes seraient beaucoup plus rapides alors ce n'est pas vraiment un problème, mais c'est quand même étonnamment lent.  J'avais copié à peu près les mêmes fichiers sur ce même disque dur externe il y a quelques mois, et ça n'a pris que quelques heures, si je me souviens bien.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2007)

sa doit pas étre très normal, moi time machine ma sauvegardé mes 80 go en une grosse demi-heure


----------



## Toumak (27 Octobre 2007)

patoch a dit:


> sa doit pas étre très normal, moi time machine ma sauvegardé mes 80 go en une grosse demi-heure



oui ça me paraît anormal aussi, j'ai sauvé ma maison qui fait 25G en ±20min :mouais:


----------



## antibo (27 Octobre 2007)

Alors voilà un petit post pour savoir comment la cohabitation chez vous entre leopard et les logiciels de la suite CS2 (suite ou logiciel seul) se passe.

Chez moi sur un iMac G5 2,1Ghz, Photoshop CS2 refuse tout simplement de s'installer ("run preflight script") et Illustrator CS2 s'installe bien mais quitte inopinément au lancement de l'application.

Bref, je désinstalle tout et je réinstalle Tiger... super.


----------



## Bibabelou (27 Octobre 2007)

macaronique a dit:


> Après avoir pris toute la nuit pour sauvegarder les premiers 30 Go, Time Machine à sauvegardé 15Go en un peu plus d'une heure !  Peut-être la sauvegarde entière va prendre moins de 24 heures.




exactement le même constat chez moi !!!   
ils ont fait quelque chose chez apple???
alors que ce matin, je désespérais d'être si rapidement passé à léopard, voici que là, tout rentre dans l'ordre alors que je ne suis pas intervenu :mouais: 
même une simple réparation des autorisations prenait des plombes !!! là ça semble aller mieux:love:


----------



## Frodon (27 Octobre 2007)

BIBABELOU a dit:


> exactement le même constat chez moi !!!
> ils ont fait quelque chose chez apple???
> alors que ce matin, je désespérais d'être si rapidement passé à léopard, voici que là, tout rentre dans l'ordre alors que je ne suis pas intervenu :mouais:
> même une simple réparation des autorisations prenait des plombes !!! là ça semble aller mieux:love:



C'est simple, c'est comme avec Spotlight quand Tiger est sorti qui faisait que le système était lent durant toute la durée de la phase d'indexation initiale. 
Sur Leopard quand tu active Time Machine, il fait une sauvegarde initiale durant laquelle tout ton disque est copié sur le disque que tu à choisi comme disque de sauvegarde.

Cette opération est solicite évidement énormément le disque, ce qui ralenti tout autre accès disque, y compris de la simple lecture (la tête de lecture du disque devant jouer au yoyo pour sauvegarder et faire ce que tu lui demande en même temps).

Donc rien d'étrange, et le fait que maintenant tout est rentré dans l'ordre signifie juste que Time Machine a fini sa sauvegarde initiale et donc ton disque n'est plus sur-solicité.


----------



## Bibabelou (27 Octobre 2007)

ah bah oui ça doit être ça alors!


----------



## Toumak (27 Octobre 2007)

sans oublier qu'il pompe pas mal de cpu en plus de ça !
environ 25% d'un core2duo 2,2 (imac alu) ou 50% d'un coreduo 1,83

plus le fait qu'il s'accapare le disque .... mieux vaut ne pas touche au mac durant la première sauvegarde de TM


----------



## Bibabelou (27 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> sans oublier qu'il pompe pas mal de cpu en plus de ça !
> environ 25% d'un core2duo 2,2 (imac alu) ou 50% d'un coreduo 1,83
> 
> plus le fait qu'il s'accapare le disque .... mieux vaut ne pas touche au mac durant la première sauvegarde de TM




ouais, mais maintenant c'est fait!:rateau: 
en plus, la température grimpait en flèche (genre jusqu'à 85°   )


----------



## Toumak (27 Octobre 2007)

BIBABELOU a dit:


> en plus, la température grimpait en flèche (genre jusqu'à 85°   )



pour une fois que je peux le dire, vives les core duo


----------



## Toumak (27 Octobre 2007)

Voivi un blog bien foutu qui donne pas mal d'infos sur leopard
notamment, jetter un coup d'oeil sur les liens en bas de la page


----------



## macinside (27 Octobre 2007)

bon, sous leopard on ne peu plus aller faire mumuse avec le contenu d'un fichier .pkg (plus d'option afficher le contenu du paquet) et pacifist plante lamentablement (dans ça dernière version)


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> bon, sous leopard on ne peu plus aller faire mumuse avec le contenu d'un fichier .pkg (plus d'option afficher le contenu du paquet)



moi ça marche :mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (27 Octobre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> moi ça marche :mouais:


 


macinside a dit:


> bon, sous leopard on ne peu plus aller faire mumuse avec le contenu d'un fichier .pkg (plus d'option afficher le contenu du paquet) et pacifist plante lamentablement (dans ça dernière version)


 
Faudrait voir, parce que si c'est le cas, comme tu l'affirmes Mackie, c'est un gros truc...


----------



## flotow (27 Octobre 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Faudrait voir, parce que si c'est le cas, comme tu l'affirmes Mackie, c'est un gros truc...









C'est un mpkg, mais c'est pareil?

mackie il a mal install&#233; heu
mackie il a une seed beta heu :rateau:


Le *bug* de FCP avec les raccourcis, c'est moi... c'est juste que j'avais oubli&#233; de remettre mon fichier de pref pour le mappage 
Donc, pour moi, FCP est ok (en gros, c'est ouverture, montage rapide, export, enregistrement projet, fermeture)

Ah oui, y'a des images disques qui ne veulent pas degager


----------



## Toumak (27 Octobre 2007)

je confirme que &#231;a marche  
et heureusement 

edit :      
on peut bien fouiller dans les mpkg, mais plus dans les pkg tout court
c'est n'importe quoi  :hein:

edit 2 :
si on navigue dans le pkg avec le terminal, on peut ouvrir un des dossiers internes du pkg directement dans le finder avec la commande open
c'est donc un demi mal, m&#234;me si c'est assez incompr&#233;hensible


----------



## greggorynque (27 Octobre 2007)

Possible bug ???

ca va devenir complexe de placer des cra**s soit m&#234;me 

securit&#233; made in apple


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2007)

moi je peux naviguer dans un pkg depuis le finder >_<


----------



## macinside (27 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> on peut bien fouiller dans les mpkg, mais plus dans les pkg tout court
> c'est n'importe quoi  :hein:



c'est bien ce que je disais  j'ai reçu mon leo client hier soir j'attend mon leo serveur mardi ou mercredi


----------



## Toumak (27 Octobre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> moi je peux naviguer dans un pkg depuis le finder >_<



vérifie que c'est un pkg et pas un mpkg


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2007)

c'est marqu&#233; .pkg ...


----------



## Toumak (27 Octobre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> c'est marqu&#233; .pkg ...



une petite capture d'un click droit sur un pkg (o&#249; on voit le menu et le pkg) pour rassurer le monde mon cher paul


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2007)

voil&#224;


----------



## Toumak (27 Octobre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> voilà



merci  

je viens de regarder et je peux aussi voir le contenu des receipts

appraremment ça dépend des pkg :mouais:


----------



## macinside (27 Octobre 2007)

systeme de protection des .pkg ?


----------



## Toumak (27 Octobre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> systeme de protection des .pkg ?



qui sait ...

faudrait se renseigner, mais o&#249; ? si apple en parle pas ... :mouais:


----------



## flotow (27 Octobre 2007)

QT 7.2.1 permet de choisir, comme sur l'iPod Touch/iPhone, de choisir de mettre ne plein ecran 'normalement', ou alors, adapter a l'ecran 

y'en a qui ont eu des pbs avec l'indexation sur Spotlight?


----------



## Toumak (27 Octobre 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> QT 7.2.1 permet de choisir, comme sur l'iPod Touch/iPhone, de choisir de mettre ne plein ecran 'normalement', ou alors, adapter a l'ecran
> 
> y'en a qui ont eu des pbs avec l'indexation sur Spotlight?



oui j'ai vu ça aussi et j'ai oublié d'en parler :rateau: 

sinon pour spotlight, aucun problème


apparemment j'ai le pet bordé de nouilles, je n'ai aucun problème


----------



## eyescarz (27 Octobre 2007)

Voila ce que donne photobooth chez moi avec les backdrops
c'est pas mal mais pas totalement au point.....les fonds reagissent aux ombres et n'aime pas le noir.....
voila le mieux que j'ai reussi a faire
c'est quand meme pas mal



ps dsolé de couper la discussion


----------



## Bibabelou (27 Octobre 2007)

eyescarz a dit:


> Voila ce que donne photobooth chez moi avec les backdrops
> c'est pas mal mais pas totalement au point.....les fonds reagissent aux ombres et n'aime pas le noir.....
> voila le mieux que j'ai reussi a faire
> c'est quand meme pas mal
> ...




chez moi, c'est bien pire...


----------



## Toumak (27 Octobre 2007)

ça dépend surtout du fond qui est dérrière vous
s'il est uni ça marchera beaucoup mieux
et surtout, ne mettez pas des vêtements de la même couleur que le mur


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2007)

moi &#231;a donne &#231;a



BIBABELOU a dit:


> chez moi, c'est bien pire...



t'as un mur rose derri&#232;re ?


----------



## Frodon (27 Octobre 2007)

Vous avez des exemples de .pkg qui ne sont pas consultable via le Finder? Ou avec lesquels Pacifist plante (il marche sur ceux que j'ai essay&#233 ?

EDIT: J'ai trouv&#233;, ceux sur le DVD de Leopard ne sont pas consultables. D'ailleurs ni les .pkg ni les .mpkg. 
A noter que ceux-ci ne sont pas des repertoires dans le syst&#232;me de fichier, contrairement &#224; ceux qu'on avait sur les OS precedents, ce qui explique que Pacifist plante, car il cherche &#224; parcourir un repertoire, or il trouve un simple fichier.


----------



## flotow (28 Octobre 2007)

chez moi ca donne ca:





c'est le seul endroit ou j'ai un message, sinon, j'ai rien  (en fait, la iSight s'est fait la malle )


----------



## Toumak (28 Octobre 2007)

Frodon a dit:


> Vous avez des exemples de .pkg qui ne sont pas consultable via le Finder? Ou avec lesquels Pacifist plante (il marche sur ceux que j'ai essayé) ?



le .pkg d'uninstall de flip4mac par exemple


----------



## Bibabelou (28 Octobre 2007)

moi ya un autre truc qui me chiffonne, c'est ce message (persistant) d'erreur après une réparation des autorisations


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2007)

si &#231;a se trouve, tout le monde l'a d&#233;j&#224; vu mais bon au cas o&#249; je le mets ici 
1. quand on lance une vid&#233;o dans itunes celle-ci se met maintenant en plein &#233;cran de la fen&#234;tre principale
2. on peut r&#233;gler presque tous les effets de d&#233;formation et un autre dans photo booth


----------



## chipchipe (28 Octobre 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Sur un iBook 300 Mhz ca marche !



Léopard tourne sur ton iBook 300 Mhz?


----------



## Toumak (28 Octobre 2007)

chipchipe a dit:


> Léopard tourne sur ton iBook 300 Mhz?



of course not


----------



## Toumak (28 Octobre 2007)

Petite remarque : 
A tous ceux qui ont des probl&#232;mes de lenteur avec TimeMachine :
NE PASSEZ PAS PAR UN HUB POUR UTILISER VOTRE DISQUE EXTERNE !
&#231;a ralentit consid&#233;rablement les sauvegardes (environ 5 fois plus lent)

donc ceux qui ont un hub entre leur mac et le disque externe savent d&#233;sormais d'o&#249; &#231;a vient (probablement)


----------



## xao85 (28 Octobre 2007)

Ca fait plaisir de voir qu'il n'y a pas de pbm majeurs pour l'instant!  ​


----------



## Toumak (28 Octobre 2007)

pour ceux qui n'aiment pas la nouvelle barre des menus, voici deux petits utilitaires qui permettent de la modifier :

LeoColorBar : qui permet de colorer la barre

OpaqueMenuBar : qui vire la transparence


----------



## Toumak (28 Octobre 2007)

Pour tous ceux qui ont des soucis avec Leopard, il y a une page où apple recense tous les problèmes révélés par les utilisateurs

Par ici (en anglais)


----------



## xao85 (28 Octobre 2007)

Ce Toumak, il est génial:love:, il est en train de nous organiser notre passage sous Léopard pour qu'on dorme tranquille, si certain peuvent le bouler vert moi je peux plus! :rateau:


----------



## greggorynque (28 Octobre 2007)

Il a d&#233;cid&#233; de battre le ratio boules-vertes/messages ... Moi j'ai l'impression que je peux jamais le bouler tellement je l'ai fait....


----------



## frolick10 (28 Octobre 2007)

Iscroll 2 pas compatible Leopard sur mon Ibook G4 1Ghz


----------



## divoli (28 Octobre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Ce Toumak, il est g&#233;nial:love:, il est en train de nous organiser notre passage sous L&#233;opard pour qu'on dorme tranquille, si certain peuvent le bouler vert moi je peux plus! :rateau:




Il fait le boulot du support d'Apple, en quelque sorte.


----------



## xao85 (28 Octobre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Il fait le boulot du support d'Apple, en quelque sorte.



Ils ont du l'engagé!


----------



## Toumak (28 Octobre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Ce Toumak, il est g&#233;nial:love:, il est en train de nous organiser notre passage sous L&#233;opard pour qu'on dorme tranquille, si certain peuvent le bouler vert moi je peux plus! :rateau:





greggorynque a dit:


> Il a d&#233;cid&#233; de battre le ratio boules-vertes/messages ... Moi j'ai l'impression que je peux jamais le bouler tellement je l'ai fait....





divoli a dit:


> Il fait le boulot du support d'Apple, en quelque sorte.



vous &#234;tes sympas les gars  
mais je suis quand m&#234;me pas le seul &#224; aider
et puis c'est toujours avec plaisir 

sinon j'en profite pour vous dire que j'ai lanc&#233; un petit site o&#249; je compte reprendre toutes les astuces cach&#233;es ou pas &#233;videntes de Leopard, le lien : par ici ou dans ma signature  (n'h&#233;sitez pas &#224; m'en envoyer si vous en trouvez)


----------



## frolick10 (28 Octobre 2007)

Et premier avis &#224; l'ouverture de L&#233;opard : Les icones des dossiers sont illisibles. Pourquoi les avoir faite bleu uni, le logo est pas lisible, le plus rapide est de lire le noms du dossier.

Et le dock n'est pas pratique lorsque l'on y met le DD, l'icone DD est remplac&#233; par le premier dossier qu'il contient, bof...


----------



## Toumak (28 Octobre 2007)

frolick10 a dit:


> Et le dock n'est pas pratique lorsque l'on y met le DD, l'icone DD est remplac&#233; par le premier dossier qu'il contient, bof...



&#231;a s'appelle une pile, et ce qui appara&#238;t, par d&#233;faut, c'est le dernier dossier/fichier modifi&#233; 
(tu peux modifier les options d'affichages d'une pile en faisant un click-droit dessus)


----------



## fredintosh (28 Octobre 2007)

frolick10 a dit:


> Et le dock n'est pas pratique lorsque l'on y met le DD, l'icone DD est remplacé par le premier dossier qu'il contient, bof...


Tu mets le DD dans ton dock ?


----------



## Tarul (28 Octobre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Ce Toumak, il est génial:love:, il est en train de nous organiser notre passage sous Léopard pour qu'on dorme tranquille, si certain peuvent le bouler vert moi je peux plus! :rateau:



Tu ne peux pas savoir l'aide et la contribution qu'il apporte dans le forum windows sur mac. 

En passant, je n'ai pas vu de retour sur vmware et leopard. Il fonctionne bien?

Petite question aux utilisateurs time machine, la taille minimal selon vous pour un disque/partition TM est il de l'ordre : taille du DD à sauver +50go? pour une utilisation normal (je ne fait pas dans la vidéo).

Quelqu'un a t-il déjà essayé d'utiliser un même disque TM pour plusieurs machines?

Si le disque TM n'est pas branché a l'heure de sauvegarde, il reporte la sauvegarde dés qu'il le peut? c'est à dire lorsque le disque TM sera à nouveau branché.

Pas de problème particulier, si TM sauvegarde et que le mac se met en veille pour X raison?

merci d'avance pour vos réponses. 

J'aurais bien testé tout ça par moi même, mais mon ami tnt ne m'a pas beaucoup aidé en m'apportant pas mon leopard et en me posant un lapin.


----------



## frolick10 (28 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> ça s'appelle une pile, et ce qui apparaît, par défaut, c'est le dernier dossier/fichier modifié
> (tu peux modifier les options d'affichages d'une pile en faisant un click-droit dessus)



Oui d'accord, pour les téléchargement c'est pratique mais pour un dossier permanent comme le dossier application ou le HDD dans le dock, que l'icône corresponde à un contenu au lieu du contenant c'est perturbant. 

Sur Tiger, le HDD ou le dossier application gardait la même icône et était reconnaissable de suite comme correspondant a tel dossier contenant.

Ca vous gêne pas?


----------



## Paski.pne (28 Octobre 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Tu mets le DD dans ton dock ?


Très pratique pour naviguer dans l'arborescence (sous Tiger, car il semble que Leopard ait modifié ce comportement :sick:, pas encore acheté et donc testé). Pour ma part, je n'y glisse pas le disque système (je navigue généralement peu dans les dossiers à la racine de ce disque), mais les autres volumes oui (partition ou autres disque internes et externes).


----------



## frolick10 (28 Octobre 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Tu mets le DD dans ton dock ?



Oui, ca fait un accès de plus...   mais c'est vrai que je ne dois pas l'utiliser souvent via le ock, c'est plus pour le dossier application que c'est pratique... pour ne pas surcharger le dock application par application... et là l'icône ne représente qu'une des appplications contenu dans le dossier application... 

bon je viens de mettre tous ca en place... je vais peut être m'y faire... reste que cela me semble moins ergonomique sur ce point...


----------



## frolick10 (28 Octobre 2007)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Très pratique pour naviguer dans l'arborescence (sous Tiger, car il semble que Leopard ait modifié ce comportement :sick:, pas encore acheté et donc testé). Pour ma part, je n'y glisse pas le disque système (je navigue généralement peu dans les dossiers à la racine de ce disque), mais les autres volumes oui (partition ou autres disque internes et externes).



Oui pour les DD externe c'est bien aussi +1 mais si c'est le meme comportement / pile ... je vais tester...


----------



## Toumak (28 Octobre 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> En passant, je n'ai pas vu de retour sur vmware et leopard. Il fonctionne bien?
> 
> Petite question aux utilisateurs time machine, la taille minimal selon vous pour un disque/partition TM est il de l'ordre : taille du DD à sauver +50go? pour une utilisation normal (je ne fait pas dans la vidéo).
> 
> ...



- pas testé vmware  
- si tu ne fais pas dans la vidéo, avec 50G de plus tu tiendras déjà un bout de temps  
- si le disque n'est pas branché c'est rien, TM fera une sauvegarde quand il sera branché
- je pense que la sauvegarde continue dès le retour de veille (à confirmer) même si ça n'est à mon avis pas conseillé  



Paski.pne a dit:


> Très pratique pour naviguer dans l'arborescence (sous Tiger, car il semble que Leopard ait modifié ce comportement :sick:, pas encore acheté et donc testé). Pour ma part, je n'y glisse pas le disque système (je navigue généralement peu dans les dossiers à la racine de ce disque), mais les autres volumes oui (partition ou autres disque internes et externes).



je suis d'accod sur ce point
apple aurait dû rajouter une option permettant de choisir si un dossier devient une stack ou reste un dossier


----------



## frolick10 (28 Octobre 2007)

frolick10 a dit:


> Oui pour les DD externe c'est bien aussi +1 mais si c'est le meme comportement / pile ... je vais tester...



Trop d&#233;&#231;u!!! le DD externe passe de l'ic&#244;ne jaune avec sigle firewire &#224; un simple dossier bleu sans distinction...  

Bon j'imagine que des logiciels tiers permettront de changer cela... non?


----------



## Toumak (28 Octobre 2007)

c'et &#224; esp&#233;rer 



frolick10 a dit:


> Bon j'imagine que des logiciels tiers permettrons de changer cela... non?



j'aurais une question &#224; vous poser : 

le lecteur rss du mail de leopard &#224; l'air de fonctionner al&#233;atoirement en fonction des sites :rateau: 

par exemple, pas de probl&#232;me pour maac4ever, macbidouille, macgeneration, pcinpact
par contre il ne me donne rien pour clubic, logicielmac, macplus, presence-pc
alors que safari n'a aucun probl&#232;me avec tous

qu'en est-il chez vous ?


----------



## Paski.pne (28 Octobre 2007)

frolick10 a dit:


> Trop déçu!!! le DD externe passe de l'icône jaune avec sigle firewire à un simple dossier bleu sans distinction...
> 
> Bon j'imagine que des logiciels tiers permettrons de changer cela... non?


 :hein:  (merci pour l'info )


Toumak a dit:


> je suis d'accod sur ce point
> apple aurait dû rajouter une option permettant de choisir si un dossier devient une stack ou reste un dossier


Il n'y a absolument rien dans les préférences du Dock ? Je parle de celles du Dock (pas du réglages des piles via le clic-droit sur celles-ci)


----------



## Toumak (28 Octobre 2007)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Il n'y a absolument rien dans les préférences du Dock ? Je parle de celles du Dock (pas du réglages des piles via le clic-droit sur celles-ci)



non, les préfs du dock sont identiques à celles de tiger


----------



## frolick10 (28 Octobre 2007)

Le paradoxe est qu'avec le dossier applications et le HDD dans le dock, on se retrouve avec une icône "application" (bleu avec logo illisible) pour représenter le HDD et une icône "d'un logiciel du dossier application" pour représenter le dossier application... c'est pas logique du tout...

Bon ok, on peut changer le dossier qui apparaît mais si on choisit Trier par date de l'ajout, modification... l'icone n'est jamais la même...

ca va faire marcher nos méninges...


----------



## CERDAN (28 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> non, les préfs du dock sont identiques à celles de tiger



C'est quand qu'ils mettrons des préférences un peu plus utiles ( genre couleure, 3D, 2D ... )  :hein:


----------



## frolick10 (28 Octobre 2007)

Bon reste que mon ibook G4 qui &#233;tait sous Panther, passe &#224; Leopard sans passer par Tiger... ca lui donne une seconde jeunesse et surtout ilife 08 et iworks 08 peuvent enfin y &#234;tre installer...

mais je le r&#233;p&#232;te, retour en arri&#232;re pour le scrolling avec 2 doigts... (iscroll2 pas compatible)


----------



## CERDAN (28 Octobre 2007)

Hier en passant chez Bemac &#224; Mulhouse, j'ai discut&#233; avec le vendeur, et il m'a dit qu'il avait vendu plus de 60 Leopards dans le journ&#233;e, :rateau: 

et ces stocks d'iPod Touch sont &#233;puis&#233;s jusqu'a no&#235;l !!! 

edit : vous pensez que Safari 3 pourra &#234;tre t&#233;l&#233;chargeable pour les utilisateurs de Tiger ? en version finie bien sur .


----------



## angstrom (28 Octobre 2007)

JON E. B. GOOD a dit:


> quid des performances et de la réactivité?
> 
> Je me fait pas trop de soucis pour mon Imac G5 mais pour mon Ibook g4... va-t-il enfin décoller!?
> 
> si certains peuvent faire un compte rendu des tests sur ce genre de machines.



et bien justement voila un PB G4 1,67GHZ et 1 mega de ram... Ben c'est une impression de lenteur qui se dégage avec ce processeur. Des temps multipliés par 5 ou 6 sur certaines ouvertures d'applications. 
Les barres de copies qui ne s'affichent pas ou juste sur la fin avec des fichiers de 100 mégas et plus.
Les disques en reseau qui affichent leur contenu dans une lenteur peu commune (relai borne extreme)

appleworks ne s'ouvre qu'a condition d'avoir choisi dans ses prefs "ouverture rien" cet a dire pas la fenetre des fichiers recents qui le fait planter.

xtorrents ne sait plus chercher

gros probleme de compte utilisateur non reglé avec SOS Keychain et pourtant mon mot de passe n'avait pas 8 caracteres mais 2 et il datait bien de X.1
j'ai du suprimer completement mon compte et en refaire un nouveau avec mots de passe etc etc.

lenteur d'affichage du bureau au démarrage

bref , le tout pour une inflation de poids assez conséquente. Ma conclusion, je retourne a ma sauvegarde de X.4.10 qui tournait super bien sur cette machine. Décidément pas concu pour les G4


----------



## Toumak (28 Octobre 2007)

angstrom a dit:


> D&#233;cid&#233;ment pas concu pour les G4



pas faire de g&#233;n&#233;ralit&#233;s si rapidement  

j'ai install&#233; leopard sur un imac g4 20" 1,25 1gb ainsi que sur un emac 17" 1,42 256mb
et aucun des deux n'a le moindre probl&#232;me et roulent comme sur des roulettes 

je reste convaincu que comme toujours, la plupart des probl&#232;mes engendr&#233;s sont d&#251;s aux utilisateurs et pas &#224; l'os


----------



## Frodon (28 Octobre 2007)

angstrom a dit:


> et bien justement voila un PB G4 1,67GHZ et 1 mega de ram...



1 mega de ram, tu m'etonne que c'est lent!

Plus s&#233;rieusement s'il est lent c'est certainement qu'un des softs install&#233; n'est pas compatible et le ralenti. Dans ce cas il est recommand&#233; de faire une clean install ou alors si tu en as le courage tu fais la chasse &#224; ce(s) soft(s) qui le ralentisse (le moniteur d'activit&#233; peut &#234;tre un bon d&#233;but pour ce type de recherche).


----------



## xao85 (28 Octobre 2007)

Frodon a dit:


> 1 mega de ram, tu m'etonne que c'est lent!



Très bon cher Frondon!


----------



## Toumak (28 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> pas faire de généralités si rapidement
> 
> j'ai installé leopard sur un imac g4 20" 1,25 1gb ainsi que sur un emac 17" 1,42 256mb
> et aucun des deux n'a le moindre problème et roulent comme sur des roulettes
> ...



j'ai oublié de précisé que je suis passé à chaque fois par une clean install'


----------



## AuGie (28 Octobre 2007)

Pour ceux qui veulent maîtriser la fréquence des backups de Time Machine, j'ai trouvé une astuce sur cet excellent site : http://web.mac.com/toumak/


----------



## PoorMonsteR (28 Octobre 2007)

Une info pour retrouver le look Tiger avec le dock de Léopard.


----------



## macaronique (28 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> 256mb



  

Il y a d'autres qui ont installé Leopard sur G4


----------



## jem25 (28 Octobre 2007)

personne n'a des soucis avec office2004? moi il me dit "erreur chargement framework library" d'autre ont ce probleme?

sinon word plante des que je veux enregistrer un doc ou quitter

precision j'ai installer mathtype ca viens peut etre de la?

merci de vos réponses


----------



## macinside (28 Octobre 2007)

pas de probleme vu avec office 2004 ...


----------



## xao85 (28 Octobre 2007)

jem25 a dit:


> personne n'a des soucis avec office2004? moi il me dit "erreur chargement framework library" d'autre ont ce probleme?
> 
> sinon word plante des que je veux enregistrer un doc ou quitter
> 
> ...



T'as fait une clean install?


----------



## jem25 (28 Octobre 2007)

oui clean install ensuite install de office qui marchait et apres mathtype et big plus rien je pense que cela vient de mathtype mais je l'ai desinstallé ainsi que office mais ca bug toujours apres une reinstalle


----------



## Bibabelou (28 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> pour ceux qui n'aiment pas la nouvelle barre des menus, voici deux petits utilitaires qui permettent de la modifier :
> 
> LeoColorBar : qui permet de colorer la barre
> 
> OpaqueMenuBar : qui vire la transparence



d'ailleurs, je sais pas chez toi, mais pour moi, je n'arrive pas à changer la couleur et maintenant je ne peux plus revenir à une barre de menus translucide comme avant car l'opaque ne ma plait pas...
j'ai désinstallé l'apli et redémarré mais rien n'y fait...


----------



## butchan (28 Octobre 2007)

Chez moi Skype plante. Je l'ai réinstallé (en téléchargeant la dernière version 2,60,151) et lancé. Ca marche la première fois et puis lorsque je relance l'ordi ça ne fonctionne pas. Si quelqu'un a la soluce ?


Pour info, fonctionne nickel :

- Cocoa JT
- Adobe LR
- Dxo Optic Pro 4
- X-Plane
- Anti-virus Intego
- Encyclopédie Hachette


----------



## Bibabelou (28 Octobre 2007)

butchan a dit:


> Chez moi Skype plante. Je l'ai réinstallé (en téléchargeant la dernière version 2,60,151) et lancé. Ca marche la première fois et puis lorsque je relance l'ordi ça ne fonctionne pas. Si quelqu'un a la soluce ?
> 
> 
> Pour info, fonctionne nickel :
> ...



moi j'en peux plus de ce log!!! j'ai eu la faiblesse de l'installer et je suis bien content de m'en être débarrassé!!! il ralentissait tout le système...

pour skype, c'est étonnant, chez moi ça tourne nickel...


----------



## antibo (28 Octobre 2007)

antibo a dit:


> Alors voilà un petit post pour savoir comment la cohabitation chez vous entre leopard et les logiciels de la suite CS2 (suite ou logiciel seul) se passe.
> 
> Chez moi sur un iMac G5 2,1Ghz, Photoshop CS2 refuse tout simplement de s'installer ("run preflight script") et Illustrator CS2 s'installe bien mais quitte inopinément au lancement de l'application.
> 
> Bref, je désinstalle tout et je réinstalle Tiger... super.



Je me réponds à moi-même car j'ai trouvé d'où venait le probleme CS2, et mon expérience pouorra peut-être servir à quelqu'un

Pour pouvoir installer les loficiels CS2, le disque ne doit pas être formaté en "sensible à la casse" mais en journalisé (sans plus de détails). Et là, ça fonctionne.


----------



## Galphanet (28 Octobre 2007)

EDIT: Maintenant les cartes WWAN europ&#233;eenes (fabricant "Option") fonctionnent !

J'ai un MacBookPro et un iMac C2D, tout fonctionne &#224; merveille &#224; part TM sur mon NAS...


----------



## SadChief (28 Octobre 2007)

angstrom a dit:


> et bien justement voila un PB G4 1,67GHZ et 1 mega de ram... Ben c'est une impression de lenteur qui se dégage avec ce processeur. Des temps multipliés par 5 ou 6 sur certaines ouvertures d'applications.
> Les barres de copies qui ne s'affichent pas ou juste sur la fin avec des fichiers de 100 mégas et plus.
> Les disques en reseau qui affichent leur contenu dans une lenteur peu commune (relai borne extreme)
> 
> ...



J'ai exactement la même machine que toi (PB G4 1.67 GHZ et 1 GB de RAM), et j'ai fait un Clean Install de Léopard.
Conclusion: ça marche super-bien, aucun ralentissement, très réactif (mieux que sous Tiger!)... and very very smooth...
Quelques conseils quand même:
- clean install
- Pas de logiciels "éxotiques"
- et surtout: dans les Préférences Système et Economie d'Energie, régler sur PERFORMANCE MAXIMALE

Bon courage... ça vaut le coup  

SadChief


----------



## fadem (28 Octobre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> pas de probleme vu avec office 2004 ...



Pas de soucis non plus mais je ne suis pas fan du tout des icones des documents office... Tout blanc avec seulement l'extension indiquée en bas en noir, que ce soit du doc ou du xls... Ils auraient pu faire mieux en matière de lisibilité. :mouais:


----------



## xao85 (28 Octobre 2007)

Galphanet a dit:


> EDIT: Maintenant les cartes WWAN europ&#233;eenes (fabricant "Option") fonctionnent !
> 
> J'ai un MacBookPro et un iMac C2D, tout fonctionne &#224; merveille &#224; part TM sur mon NAS...



Ton macbook pro est-il de la derni&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;ration? (d'apr&#232;s un autre topique, il y aurait un pbm de driver concernant le 8600-m GT avec L&#233;opard)


----------



## Frodon (28 Octobre 2007)

fadem a dit:


> Pas de soucis non plus mais je ne suis pas fan du tout des icones des documents office... Tout blanc avec seulement l'extension indiqu&#233;e en bas en noir, que ce soit du doc ou du xls... Ils auraient pu faire mieux en mati&#232;re de lisibilit&#233;. :mouais:



C'est pas tout blanc, ca repr&#233;sente la premi&#232;re page de ton document. Si evidement celle-ci contient peu de texte, ca sera presque tout blanc, si elle est bien garni, ca sera d&#233;j&#224; plus fourni.


----------



## fadem (28 Octobre 2007)

Oui j'ai vu ça sur des docs un peu plus fournis... Malgré tout je trouve ça tristounet et pas très lisible... Mais bon, les goûts et les couleurs... Sinon Leopard est quand même génial (Spaces !!! incroyable !!!)


----------



## Galphanet (28 Octobre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Ton macbook pro est-il de la dernière génération? (d'après un autre topique, il y aurait un pbm de driver concernant le 8600-m GT avec Léopard)


Non il date de novembre 2006.

Le fond d'écran de l'ouverture de session est dans /System/Library/CoreServices/DefaultDesktop.jpg


----------



## Toumak (28 Octobre 2007)

BIBABELOU a dit:


> d'ailleurs, je sais pas chez toi, mais pour moi, je n'arrive pas à changer la couleur et maintenant je ne peux plus revenir à une barre de menus translucide comme avant car l'opaque ne ma plait pas...
> j'ai désinstallé l'apli et redémarré mais rien n'y fait...



moi je l'aime la barre donc je les ai pas utilisé
mais comme plein de personnes ne l'aiment pas j'ai posté les liens
tu trouveras sûrement plus d'infos sur les sites des éditeurs


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2007)

moi j'ai eu des bug lors de sauvegardes time machine et &#231;a prends trois heures pour r&#233;parer les autorisations


----------



## iota (28 Octobre 2007)

Salut.



paulmuzellec a dit:


> moi j'ai eu des bug lors de sauvegardes time machine et ça prends trois heures pour réparer les autorisations


Si tu pouvais être un peu plus explicite 
Quels genre de problèmes ?
Sont-ils bloquants ?
Constates-tu une perte de données ?
...

@+
iota


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2007)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Si tu pouvais &#234;tre un peu plus explicite
> Quels genre de probl&#232;mes ?
> ...



plusieurs sauvegardes ont freez&#233; et j'ai &#233;t&#233; oblig&#233; de reformater le disque dur externe pour pouvoir relancer time machine...
Et pour la r&#233;paration des autorisations, &#231;a met 10-15 min &#224; faire, que ce soit dans l'utilitaire de disque ou dans onyx$
et &#231;a met &#231;a comme message d'erreur : 

"Started verify/repair permissions on disk disk0s2 Macintosh HD
Warning: SUID file "System/Library/CoreServices/RemoteManagement/ARDAgent.app/Contents/MacOS/ARDAgent" has been modified and will not be repaired

Finished verify/repair permissions on disk disk0s2 Macintosh HD"

comme quelqu'un au dessus


----------



## Toumak (28 Octobre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> plusieurs sauvegardes ont freezé et j'ai été obligé de reformater le disque dur externe pour pouvoir relancer time machine...
> Et pour la réparation des autorisations, ça met 10-15 min à faire, que ce soit dans l'utilitaire de disque ou dans onyx



pas normal, jette ton mac et achètes en un neuf, il est dépassé  
  

plus sérieusement, tu as testé réparation du disque ou autre fsck ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> pas normal, jette ton mac et achètes en un neuf, il est dépassé
> 
> 
> plus sérieusement, tu as testé réparation du disque ou autre fsck ?



j'ai vérifié tous les disques et ils sont tous normaux


----------



## macbookben (28 Octobre 2007)

Installation par Mise à Jour sur un MacBook 2Ghz, 2 Go de Ram.
Aucun problème. J'avais bien pris la précaution de faire un clone et surtout de tout déconnecter du mac avant de lancer l'installation.
Time Machine : première sauvegarde de 80 Go en 1h30 environ.
Les autres sauvegardes horaires prennent environ 45s, mais pas beaucoup de modifications ni d'ajout de fichiers.
Golive CS2 fonctionne, Photoshop Elements 4.0 fonctionne, Office 2004 sans soucis, contrairement à ce que j'ai pu lire sur ce forum.

Vus avez vu que dans le dock les applis qui sont lancées ne sont plus marquées du petit triangle noir. Cela ne change pas grand-chose à vrai dire mais cela m'a surpris, faudra que je m'y fasse.

En revanche pour Mail, j'ai l'impression qu'il a perdu tout son apprentissage de message indésirable. 

Pour l'instant que du bonheur


----------



## CERDAN (28 Octobre 2007)

macbookben a dit:


> Vus avez vu que dans le dock les applis qui sont lancées ne sont plus marquées du petit triangle noir. Cela ne change pas grand-chose à vrai dire mais cela m'a surpris, faudra que je m'y fasse.
> 
> 
> Pour l'instant que du bonheur



Maintenant, il y a un petit spot, c'est tout aussi joli et pratique pour moi .


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2007)

pour ceux qui ont le probl&#232;me des autorisations apparemment beaucoup de gens ont &#231;a, donc il ne faut pas s'inqui&#233;ter  
http://www.google.com/search?client...app/Contents/MacOS/ARDAgent&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8


----------



## Toumak (28 Octobre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> pour ceux qui ont le problème des autorisations apparemment beaucoup de gens ont ça, donc il ne faut pas s'inquiéter
> http://www.google.com/search?client...app/Contents/MacOS/ARDAgent&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8



c'est pas parce que beaucoup de gens ont ce problème qu'il faut pas s'inquiéter !
c'est peut-être grave, ou peut-être pas
ça va juste forcer apple à réagir vite


----------



## macbookben (28 Octobre 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Maintenant, il y a un petit spot, c'est tout aussi joli et pratique pour moi .



Tu as raison, je ne l'avais même pas remarqué. Très joli en effet. J'ai perdu une occasion de me taire. Merci


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> ça va juste forcer apple à réagir vite



c'est ça que je voulais dire 
et puis ça prouve que ce n'est pas un problème isolé


----------



## macinside (28 Octobre 2007)

a tiens dans le finder on ne plus se connect&#233; a ftp (en lecture seul) ou a un serveur en local via une ip ... :rateau:


----------



## Toumak (28 Octobre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> a tiens dans le finder on ne plus se connect&#233; a ftp (en lecture seul) ou a un serveur en local via une ip ... :rateau:



:mouais: 
pour le local, y'a pas moyen en tapant vnc://x.x.x.x ?


----------



## CERDAN (28 Octobre 2007)

macbookben a dit:


> Tu as raison, je ne l'avais même pas remarqué. Très joli en effet. J'ai perdu une occasion de me taire. Merci



C'était ton premer message, tu t'es inscrit pour dire ca ?  ,
c'est pas de chance, mais tu as bien fait, Macgénération est vraiment un site bien .


----------



## greggorynque (28 Octobre 2007)

macbookben a dit:


> Tu as raison, je ne l'avais même pas remarqué. Très joli en effet. J'ai perdu une occasion de me taire. Merci



:bebe::bebe::bebe::bebe:

Mac gé un forum tellement bien que personne ne se moque de toi 



 enfin quand je suis pas la


----------



## eyescarz (28 Octobre 2007)

Pour revenir a photobooth l'effet star wars hologram est bien présent pour ceux que ça intéressent c'est ici et c'est sympa


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2007)

moi &#231;a ne marche pas


----------



## eyescarz (28 Octobre 2007)

en fait au debut moi non plus mais apres j'ai aussi mis le fichier dans /library/compositions/
et il étais bien dans ichat et photobooth mais regarde bien car il ne possede pas d'image d'illustration


----------



## doctor maybe (28 Octobre 2007)

http://www.macrumors.com/2007/10/27/star-wars-hologram-effect-for-ichat/

A vous de juger mais si c'est open a ce point on peut s'attendre a des effets boeufs...lol


http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=15378&stc=1&d=1193598296


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2007)

merci 
ce qui m'&#233;nerve c'est que les freeze que j'avais avec mon imac alu sous tiger n'ont toujours pas &#233;t&#233; r&#233;gl&#233;s sous leopard...
Il n'y a plus qu'&#224; attendre une mise &#224; jour des pilotes de la carte graphique


----------



## dvd (28 Octobre 2007)

volume logic ne marche plus avec iTunes...


----------



## Toumak (28 Octobre 2007)

à propos du nouveau terminal ...
on sait tous qu'il intègre désormais les onglets
mais savez-vous qu'on peut choisir le type d'onglet ?
barre des menus > shell > nouvel onglet
il en existe plusieurs et certains sont très sympas
je pense notamment à pro et red sands :love:


----------



## macaronique (28 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> barre des menus > shell > nouvel onglet
> il en existe plusieurs et certains sont très sympas



Encore mieux... ils sont personnalisables ! :love: (Préférences -> Réglages)


----------



## eyescarz (28 Octobre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> merci
> ce qui m'énerve c'est que les freeze que j'avais avec mon imac alu sous tiger n'ont toujours pas été réglés sous leopard...
> Il n'y a plus qu'à attendre une mise à jour des pilotes de la carte graphique


ca a freezer chez moi aussi quand testé l'effet la première fois 
vivement une maj


----------



## Toumak (28 Octobre 2007)

macaronique a dit:


> Encore mieux... ils sont personnalisables ! :love: (Préférences -> Réglages)



exact !  
j'étais assez "excité" alors je ne suis pas allé voir plus loin  :bebe:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2007)

Est-ce que la synthèse vocale fonctionne en français?


----------



## Toumak (28 Octobre 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Est-ce que la synthèse vocale fonctionne en français?



non


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2007)

nan 
edit : grill&#233;


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> non



Ils disaient que oui dans les pages preview sur Leopard.    

&#199;a sera peut-&#234;tre disponible plus tard&#8230; Enfin j'esp&#232;re&#8230; Ou alors comme maintenant avec tiger : via une solution tierce&#8230;


----------



## Toumak (28 Octobre 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Ils disaient que oui dans les pages preview sur Leopard.
> 
> Ça sera peut-être disponible plus tard Enfin j'espère Ou alors comme maintenant avec tiger : via une solution tierce



c'est à espérer ... même si j'en doute


----------



## macaronique (28 Octobre 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Est-ce que la synth&#232;se vocale fonctionne en fran&#231;ais?



Non, en fait je ne vois m&#234;me pas les voix hispanophones qu'on avait avant. Peut-&#234;tre elles n'existaient jamais sous OS X, je ne suis pas s&#251;re ( Marvin me manque encore...)

J'ai vu quelques logiciels payants &#224; l'Apple Expo qui ont cette fonctionnalit&#233;, mais je trouve que c'est plus rigolo quand mon Mac essaye de prononcer les alertes avec une voix anglophone. 

&#201;dit : hyper-grill&#233;e


----------



## Marco68 (28 Octobre 2007)

doctor maybe a dit:


> http://www.macrumors.com/2007/10/27/star-wars-hologram-effect-for-ichat/
> 
> A vous de juger mais si c'est open a ce point on peut s'attendre a des effets boeufs...lol
> 
> ...



Je viens de tester, c'est le top...Avec Photo Booth !!!


----------



## anthoprotic (29 Octobre 2007)

Je sais pas si vous avez remarqu&#233;, mais avant d'installer L&#233;o j'ai fait une r&#233;paration de autorisations sur le DVD et j'ai remarqu&#233; un utilitaire de restauration Time machine...   Intrigu&#233;, je clique et je comprend qu'on peut restaurer son Mac &#224; la date qu'on veut, en cas de plantage!!  

L&#233;opard c'est le top, malgr&#233; que quelques soft ne fonctionne plus, dommage... (au fait, comment vais-je pouvoir r&#233;installer ces soft qui ne fonctionnent plus?? 10.5.1 de L&#233;o ou mise &#224; jour du soft en question?

Et pour le reste, si vous avez remarqu&#233; pour choisir un r&#233;seau avec airport, le menu est enfin r&#233;actif!! Tout est r&#233;actif sur ce L&#233;o, merveilleux!

*Bug:*

Spotlight: Quand vous param&#233;trez Expos&#233; pour avoir un coin actif pour le bureau, allez dans ce coin et cliquez sur l'icone spotlight: quand vous recherchez, la recherche est enfouie :rose: Par contre, il est extr&#234;mement r&#233;actif! 

Sur ce, bonsoir


----------



## Tarul (29 Octobre 2007)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Léopard c'est le top, malgré que quelques soft ne fonctionne plus, dommage... (au fait, comment vais-je pouvoir réinstaller ces soft qui ne fonctionnent plus?? 10.5.1 de Léo ou mise à jour du soft en question?



Je dirais plutôt à leur mise à jour/certification de bon fonctionnement sur leopard.

Peux-tu nous dire quels sont les logiciels qui ne fonctionnent plus?


----------



## Toumak (29 Octobre 2007)

et tu devrais revoir un peu ta signature  

à moins qu'apple ait lancé un tiger 10.5 en douce ...


----------



## madbook (29 Octobre 2007)

Ola a tous et a toutes,

Après installation du félin, impossible de paramétrer dans MAIL un compte httpmail.
Précédemment possible grace au plugin du même nom.

Quelqu'un est-il au courant d'une prochaine disponibilité de se soft pour Leo... ?

Merci de votre réactivité.


----------



## fadem (29 Octobre 2007)

Petit bug de rien du tout : dans les Préférences/Avancées du Finder, si vous cochez Afficher les extensions de fichiers (ou que vous le décochez, c'est selon), les menus Rechercher dans la barre latérale passent en anglais (Tous les documents devient All documents). Il suffit dans le menu Préférences/Barre latérale de les décocher puis les recocher pour qu'ils reviennent en français ! Comment signale-t-on les bugs à apple ?


----------



## Dr Scarpetta (29 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,​ 
Beaucoup parle des incompatibilit&#233;s software avec l&#233;opard, mais quand est-il avec les p&#233;riph&#233;riques. Notamment les imprimantes. 
Est-ce que l&#233;opard contient tous les derniers drivers des imprimantes et autres multifonctions des mod&#232;les d&#233;j&#224; commercialis&#233;s &#224; sa sortie ?
Pour ma part j'utilise une Canon Pixma MP830.
Dans la n&#233;gative les drivers pour Tiger fonctionnent ils sur L&#233;opard ?​ 
Merci pour vos r&#233;ponses.​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Octobre 2007)

Dr Scarpetta a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Beaucoup parle des imcompatibilités software avec léopard, mais quand est-il avec les périphériques. Notamment les imprimantes.
> Est-ce que léopard contient tout les derniers drivers des imprimantes et autres multifonctions des modèles déjà commercialisés à sa sortie ?
> ...


Pour les pilotes d'imprimantes, tu peux déjà aller voir sur le site du fabricant s'il n'y a pas de nouvelles versions compatibles Leopard. Je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est pour Canon mais Epson consacre une page de son site au sujet.


----------



## Forster (29 Octobre 2007)

et avec un modeste G4 PPC (mini, 1,5 ghtz, 1 go de ram), leopard passe ?
si qqun a déjà testé..


----------



## Joffrey (29 Octobre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Pour les pilotes d'imprimantes, tu peux déjà aller voir sur le site du fabricant s'il n'y a pas de nouvelles versions compatibles Leopard. Je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est pour Canon mais Epson consacre une page de son site au sujet.


 
Sacher également que la marque BROTHER à également mis à jour son site internet avec les pilotes d'imprimantes pour léopard


----------



## WebOliver (29 Octobre 2007)

Dr Scarpetta a dit:


> Bonjour,​
> Beaucoup parle des incompatibilités software avec léopard, mais quand est-il avec les périphériques. Notamment les imprimantes.
> Est-ce que léopard contient tous les derniers drivers des imprimantes et autres multifonctions des modèles déjà commercialisés à sa sortie ?
> Pour ma part j'utilise une Canon Pixma MP830.
> ...



Il semblerait que cela se passe mieux que lors des précédentes mises à jour.


----------



## Dr Scarpetta (29 Octobre 2007)

Malheureusement, le site de Canon est muet à ce sujet.​


----------



## ed71 (29 Octobre 2007)

gros problème avec aperçu : il lisse les jpeg tellement fort que les images sont floues (avec quickview par exemple, c'est très propre et net)


----------



## McRoger (29 Octobre 2007)

Mouais, ben je n'ose pas penser à ce qu'a été la migration précédente alors (j'ai switché il y a un an):

Camera JVC GRDVX4: utilisée comme webcam firewire (ben oui, pas d'isight sur un mac pro), plus reconnue

Scanner avec ADF HP 5550C: plus supporté, l'install des drivers HP plante et Vuescan se base dessus

Sniff...


----------



## Lastrada (29 Octobre 2007)

Forster a dit:


> et avec un modeste G4 PPC (mini, 1,5 ghtz, 1 go de ram), leopard passe ?
> si qqun a déjà testé..



Oui. Pas de ralentissement notable.


----------



## jem25 (29 Octobre 2007)

pour ceux qui utilise matlab le mien (7.5 ou r2007b) rame a mort dans la navigation des programmes et du directory..... avez vous le même problème


----------



## fadem (29 Octobre 2007)

ed71 a dit:


> gros problème avec aperçu : il lisse les jpeg tellement fort que les images sont floues (avec quickview par exemple, c'est très propre et net)



même problème dans iphoto06. Les vignettes dans la photothèque sont tellement lissées qu'elles en paraissent floues.


----------



## ed71 (29 Octobre 2007)

fadem a dit:


> même problème dans iphoto06. Les vignettes dans la photothèque sont tellement lissées qu'elles en paraissent floues.



c'est à dire, sous iphoto6 + leopard ? ou iphoto6 en général ?


----------



## silvère (29 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,
Je viens comme vous tous d'installer leopard, tout se passe bien mais gros problème... JE ne peux que faire glisser des applications dans le dock.. Impossible d'y insérer un dossier?
Pourriez vous m'aider?
Merci d'avance


----------



## fadem (29 Octobre 2007)

silv&#232;re;4454945 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> Je viens comme vous tous d'installer leopard, tout se passe bien mais gros probl&#232;me... JE ne peux que faire glisser des applications dans le dock.. Impossible d'y ins&#233;rer un dossier?
> Pourriez vous m'aider?
> Merci d'avance



Lorsque tu tentes de glisser l'icone, penses &#224; bien pointer sur le bord inf&#233;rieur du dock, tout en bas de ton &#233;cran. Ce n'est qu'&#224; cette condition qu'il "s'ouvre" et te laisse glisser un nouvel icone. Si tu pointes trop haut, il ne s'ouvre pas...

Oups j'ai mal lu et r&#233;pondu trop vite. Pour ce qui est des dossiers, il me semble que tu ne peux le faire que sur la partie droite du dock, pr&#232;s de la poubelle. Ca a march&#233; pour mon dossier Applications qui est devenu un stack et que je peux maintenant ouvrir en format Grille... C'&#233;tait d'ailleurs d&#233;j&#224; le cas pour Tiger non ?


----------



## Foguenne (29 Octobre 2007)

fadem a dit:


> C'était d'ailleurs déjà le cas pour Tiger non ?



Oui. 
Pour mettre un dossier dans le Dock, il faut le glisser à droite du petit trait.


----------



## photophf (29 Octobre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Pour les pilotes d'imprimantes, tu peux déjà aller voir sur le site du fabricant s'il n'y a pas de nouvelles versions compatibles Leopard. Je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est pour Canon mais Epson consacre une page de son site au sujet.



les imprimantes epson ne fonctionnent pas non plus. Ni avec les pilotes de léopard, développés par Apple (d'ailleurs très succints : aucun choix de papier ni de modif couleurs), ni avec les pilotes epson Tiger. Le SAV que j'ai contacté ce matin doit en faire part au SAV européen et me tenir au courant.
J'ai donc gardé un mac sur Tiger pour imprimer...


----------



## MamaCass (29 Octobre 2007)

Sinon, pour info, Snapz Pro est compatible L&#233;opard


----------



## stephdaula (29 Octobre 2007)

Leopard sur powerbook G4 1Ghz 17"

- 2 plantages (kernel panic) provoqués apparemment par ma carte PCMCIA USB2 (2 ports)

carte de type L-312CB

- iscroll2 ne fonctionne pas.


----------



## frolick10 (29 Octobre 2007)

Je ne sais pas si c'est une nouveaut&#233; mais j'ai &#233;t&#233; tr&#232;s surpris de voir mon PC en r&#233;seau (routeur ethernet) sur mon ibook pass&#233; sous Leopard.​ 
Accession tr&#232;s facile au dossier document partag&#233;, chose que je n'ai pas r&#233;ussi &#224; faire sous Tiger depuis mon imac.​


----------



## supermoquette (29 Octobre 2007)

C'est une nouveaut&#233; oui. Enfin avec trois ans de retard&#8230;


----------



## anthoprotic (29 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> et tu devrais revoir un peu ta signature
> 
> à moins qu'apple ait lancé un tiger 10.5 en douce ...




Ah ouais j'ai oublié de modifier cette section...


... Oups!


----------



## Tarul (29 Octobre 2007)

J'ai enfin eut mon léopard est ce dernier est enfin installé sur mon mbp 2ième génération.

voici les résultats : 

installation par mise à jour pas super . J'ai du la recommencer, la première n'a pas réussie pour une raison inconnue. Ensuite la seconde a réussie mais mon compte utilisateur n'était plus admin. Bon un petit coup de bidouille pour pourvoire récuperer les droits. :aie:
frontrow trailer ok il fonctionne encore ce ptit 
Vmware 1.0 à première vue, c'est ok 

Vous avez vu que dans les préférences d'ichat, il est possible dire qu'elle est l'application de messagerie par défaut?


----------



## anthoprotic (29 Octobre 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> Je dirais plutôt à leur mise à jour/certification de bon fonctionnement sur leopard.
> 
> Peux-tu nous dire quels sont les logiciels qui ne fonctionnent plus?



Bah des logiciels de grammaire/dictionnaire que j'avais, et la plupart des .PKG que j'avais stocké.. (freeware, ne vous inquiétez pas les Modo )

Ça c'est passé comme sa sous Tiger? JE n'ai jamais vécu une mise à jour du système sur mac, je suis arrivé il y a environ 1 an, je suis un peu brouillé...

Quelqu'un peut me rassurer?


----------



## Lastrada (29 Octobre 2007)

J'ai l'impression que les temps d'installation sont l&#233;g&#232;rement sur&#233;valu&#233;s, je l'ai constat&#233; sur deux applis :






Sinon, je suis sur le derri&#232;re niveau stabilit&#233; pour une premi&#232;re version. J'ai moins de probl&#232;me que lors du passage sous Tiger. Tout s'est install&#233; sans probl&#232;me que ce soit sur le PWB avec lequel je bosse ou le Imac G5 priv&#233;. Faut peut &#234;tre attendre un peu plus de recul.

En ce qui concerne la rapidit&#233; malgr&#233; le fait que mes machines ont trois ans... Si tout voulait bien marche comme &#231;a ... &#231;a serait la fin du stress, rien que &#231;a


----------



## Le Gognol (29 Octobre 2007)

Apr&#232;s avoir pass&#233; des ann&#233;es deuis les premi&#232;res version d'OS X &#224; &#233;pater la galerie en lisant les vid&#233;os Quicktime r&#233;duites dans le dock, je constate avec stupeur et tremblements que cela ne fonctionne plus !!!

  ME DITES PAS QU'C'EST PAS VRAI ??!?!  ​
'+


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2007)

nan...
Mais on pourra toujours se consoler en &#233;patant la galerie avec les vid&#233;os dans cover flow qui s'ouvrent en quicklook


----------



## fadem (30 Octobre 2007)

ed71 a dit:


> c'est à dire, sous iphoto6 + leopard ? ou iphoto6 en général ?



avec iphoto06 et leopard. je ne me souviens pas m'être fait la réflexion sous tiger. (mais ptet que je suis devenu presbyte entre temps  )


----------



## greggorynque (30 Octobre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> nan...
> Mais on pourra toujours se consoler en épatant la galerie avec les vidéos dans cover flow qui s'ouvrent en quicklook




Et surtout en lisant les videos dans SPACES + EXPOSE (ca claque quand même plus que le flip 3D vista et c'est surtout plus productif...)


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Et surtout en lisant les videos dans SPACES + EXPOSE (ca claque quand même plus que le flip 3D vista et c'est surtout plus productif...)



oui, et en faisant exposé dans les spaces puis en changeant des fenêtres de space ce qui réorganise les fenêtres en exposé 

c'est vraiment plus productif que aero qui ne permet même pas de voir les fenêtres en entier


----------



## MamaCass (30 Octobre 2007)

Un petit test effectu&#233; ce week end sur le macpro :

- ouvrir une quinzaine de fen&#234;tre du Finder en mode CoverFlow
- Activer expos&#233;

Aie, aie, aie, le macpro a du mal   

Vous pouvez essayer ? Merci 

ps : par contre en mode ic&#244;ne ou colonnes, pas de probl&#232;me.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Octobre 2007)

photophf a dit:


> les imprimantes epson ne fonctionnent pas non plus. Ni avec les pilotes de léopard, développés par Apple (d'ailleurs très succints : aucun choix de papier ni de modif couleurs), ni avec les pilotes epson Tiger. Le SAV que j'ai contacté ce matin doit en faire part au SAV européen et me tenir au courant.
> J'ai donc gardé un mac sur Tiger pour imprimer...


Pour les pilotes non livrés avec Leopard, de nouvelles versions devraient être disponibles ces jours-ci (c'est annoncé pour octobre). D'ailleurs, je guette l'arrivée de la version du pilote de mon multifonction CX6600 (pour l'instant, je suis toujours sous Tiger).


----------



## Tarul (30 Octobre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Un petit test effectu&#233; ce week end sur le macpro :
> 
> - ouvrir une quinzaine de fen&#234;tre du Finder en mode CoverFlow
> - Activer expos&#233;
> ...



Je viens de faire le test sur mon mbp avec :
24 fen&#234;tres coverflow + 2 partages d'&#233;crans d'activ&#233;+ mail+safari+terminal.

Il a aussi du mal.

En mode classique par vignette ou colonne ou autre, cela va mieux. mais je ne suis pas &#233;tonn&#233; sur r&#233;sultat. Coverflow sollicite plus la carte graphique que les affichages classique.
Test effectu&#233; sur un mbp sur batterie.


----------



## MamaCass (30 Octobre 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> Je viens de faire le test sur mon mbp avec :
> 24 fen&#234;tres coverflow + 2 partages d'&#233;crans d'activ&#233;+ mail+safari+terminal.
> 
> Il a aussi du mal.
> ...



Ok bon ca me rassure  C'est en effet normal que ce soit poussif 
J'ai une carte graphique 7300 GT sur le macpro, si des utilisateurs ayant une carte sup&#233;rieure peuvent tester


----------



## iFlighT (30 Octobre 2007)

Ben je viens de tester :

- 26 fenetres du finder en mode covefrlow + 3 fenetres safari + ichat + adium + itunes en mode animations + expose

ben ca tourne sans le moindre soucis


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2007)

attention ! 
Quand je lance une webcam (que ce soit dans skype/ichat/etc et que ce soit une isight/cam usb/screenview (via ichatUSBcam)) pendant une sauvegarde time machine, &#231;a bug syst&#233;matiquement !
Sans la webcam aucun probl&#232;me

je ne sais pas si je suis un cas isol&#233;, un cas propre &#224; l'imac alu ou si c'est un bug commun mais faites attention sous peine de devoir reformater votre disque time machine...


----------



## yvos (30 Octobre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Un petit test effectué ce week end sur le macpro :
> 
> - ouvrir une quinzaine de fenêtre du Finder en mode CoverFlow
> - Activer exposé
> ...



j'vais peut-être dire une connerie, mais...


quel intérêt?


----------



## xao85 (30 Octobre 2007)

yvos a dit:


> j'vais peut-être dire une connerie, mais...
> 
> 
> quel intérêt?



Voir jusqu'ou peut aller la machine mais c'était couru davance!


----------



## ficelle (30 Octobre 2007)

personne n'est géné par la taille démesuré des ombres de fenêtres ?

je trouve ça vraiment horrible.... :mouais:


----------



## iota (30 Octobre 2007)

Salut.



ficelle a dit:


> personne n'est géné par la taille démesuré des ombres de fenêtres ?


Ça ne m'a pas gêné quand je l'ai testé.
Tu as un petit écran (de faible résolution) ?

@+
iota


----------



## macinside (30 Octobre 2007)

je viens de recevoir mon leopard server :love: :love:


----------



## CERDAN (30 Octobre 2007)

C'est quoi la diff&#233;rence ........ ??


----------



## MamaCass (30 Octobre 2007)

yvos a dit:


> j'vais peut-être dire une connerie, mais...
> 
> 
> quel intérêt?



En effet, pas d'intérêt usuel c'est clair, mais j'aime bien tester des trucs dans ce genre là, à croire que je cherche à faire souffrir mon macpro...

 :rose:


----------



## CERDAN (30 Octobre 2007)

Qu'est ce qu'il t'a fait ton macpro ??


----------



## MamaCass (30 Octobre 2007)

Ben il marche trop bien, il rame jamais


----------



## macinside (30 Octobre 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> C'est quoi la différence ........ ??



tout les services de serveur sans ligne de commande et le netboot


----------



## Tarul (31 Octobre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Ben il marche trop bien, il rame jamais



C'est pas toi qui disais il y a quelques postes que ton mac pro ramait avec 24 fenêtre avec coverflow? 



macinside a dit:


> je viens de recevoir mon leopard server :love: :love:


bientôt timemachine server, ical server,... 



macinside a dit:


> tout les services de serveur sans ligne de commande et le netboot


le netboot, c'est pour les clients du serveur?


----------



## MamaCass (31 Octobre 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> C'est pas toi qui disais il y a quelques postes que ton mac pro ramait avec 24 fenêtre avec coverflow?



Si si mais c'est bien la première fois, d'où l'intérêt du test


----------



## xao85 (31 Octobre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Si si mais c'est bien la première fois, d'où l'intérêt du test



4 processeur à 2Ghz et même pas capable de supporter 24 fenetre coverflow!


----------



## MamaCass (31 Octobre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> 4 processeur à 2Ghz et même pas capable de supporter 24 fenetre coverflow!



Je pense que c'est la carte graphique, rien à voir avec les procs  puisqu'en mode icône ou colonnes pas de problème. Bon c'était juste un petit test que je demandais, je voulais pas faire polémique :rose:


----------



## Tarul (31 Octobre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Je pense que c'est la carte graphique, rien à voir avec les procs  puisqu'en mode icône ou colonnes pas de problème. Bon c'était juste un petit test que je demandais, je voulais pas faire polémique :rose:



Je confirme, les effets proposer par coverflow ne peuvent pas être mis en place et gérer par les processeurs centraux. Ils ne sont pas conçut pour ce genre de calcul au contraire des GPU des cartes graphiques.

En attendant, je me suis fait un panneau de préférence pour changer la période de sauvegarde de timemachine. Je préfére passer par là que par textedit/vi surtout j'ai envie de le changer souvent.  :rose:


----------



## MamaCass (31 Octobre 2007)

Lors de la soir&#233;e l&#233;opard de vendredi, on a conseill&#233; d'avoir un disque dur de double capacit&#233; que celui qu'il faut cloner.

Vous en pensez quoi ?


----------



## etudiant69 (31 Octobre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Lors de la soir&#233;e l&#233;opard de vendredi, on a conseill&#233; d'avoir un disque dur de double capacit&#233; que celui qu'il faut cloner.
> 
> Vous en pensez quoi ?


Que c'est chaud pour ceux qui ont pris l'option 1To sur leurs iMacs


----------



## thescreaminghand (31 Octobre 2007)

Pas de souci, il y a iomega 

http://www.ldlc.be/fiche/PB00061886.html

Ok, il devrait le mettre en option avec time machine


----------



## CERDAN (31 Octobre 2007)

thescreaminghand a dit:


> Pas de souci, il y a iomega
> 
> http://www.ldlc.be/fiche/PB00061886.html
> 
> Ok, il devrait le mettre en option avec time machine



C'est horrible :sick: , jpeux pas mettre ca à côté de mon iMac blanc !!!


----------



## iota (31 Octobre 2007)

Salut.



MamaCass a dit:


> Lors de la soirée léopard de vendredi, on a conseillé d'avoir un disque dur de double capacité que celui qu'il faut cloner.
> 
> Vous en pensez quoi ?


C'est certainement vrai *si ton disque est quasiment plein*.

Si ton disque fait 500Go mais qu'il est tout le temps à moitié vide, pas besoin d'avoir un disque de 1To pour les sauvegardes.

Sinon, pour gagner un peu de place, évitez de sauvegarder le système (qui peut être remis en état, contrairement à vos fichiers persos).

@+
iota


----------



## Paradise (31 Octobre 2007)

léopard testé at approuvé !!   Time machine !!!


----------



## Arlequin (31 Octobre 2007)

Installé ce matin sur: 
G4 Bipro 867Mhz, 1.25Gram, DD120Go en mode "nouvelle install" >> RAS
Mini Intel Core Duo 1.6Ghz, 512MoRam en mode mise à jour >>> RAS


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (31 Octobre 2007)

Leopard installé, j'ai un peu jouer avec le félin mais j'ai un problème, mon bluetooth n'est pas reconnue et je ne peux pas utiliser mon clavier bluetooth


----------



## macaddicted (31 Octobre 2007)

néo n'aime pas  léo   planté :rateau: 
tout le reste fonctionne à merveille ( office 2004, Adobe CS, acrobat pro.... ) tutti va bene :love: 
ah si ! l'utilitaire "Maintenance" ne se lance plus


----------



## Paradise (31 Octobre 2007)

Sérieusement c'est un poil la loose niveau compatibilités ...   j'ai des merdes avec la suite cs3 ...


----------



## Arlequin (31 Octobre 2007)

macaddicted a dit:


> ah si ! l'utilitaire "Maintenance" ne se lance plus


 
mise à jour de maintance, en version béta, pour leopard......


----------



## metjo (31 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour
Installé le 30 octobre sur MacBook (livré le 2 octobre sous 10.4 et donc peu chargé) avec une partition pour Windows XP uniquement dédié à lutilisation de 2 logiciels très spécifiques. MacBook en réseau éthernet avec un iMac G5 20 (PPC) et un iBook G4 14 tous deux en 10.4.10 et un DD éthernet de 320Go.
Procédure par archiver et installer après réparation des autorisations. Vérification du DVD (??!!!) très longue. Puis installation en une heure environ. Pas de problème. Tous les réglages conservés à lexception de configuration imprimante. Le réseau fonctionne. Les applications Apple ça marche aussi. Le Doc me paraît plutôt Gadget. Je nutiliserai pas TimeMachine.
Le démarrage sous Windows sest fait sans mise à jour de ce côté: pas de difficulté apparente.
Pour ceux que cela intéresse (et je fais partie des inconditionnels) AppleWorks semble fonctionner sans problème, ainsi que GraphicConverter, neoOffice itou. Gimp est inopérant! Je navais pu installer Gimp 2.4 que sur MacBook MacIntel et lapplication bloque sous Léopard.


----------



## eex (31 Octobre 2007)

Bon, je rencontre souvent un petit bug : impossible de redimensionner une fenetre.
Le bouton "jaune" est desactiv&#233;, pomme-m ne fait rien, et double click sur la barre de titres non plus...
Restart de l'application et tout va bien

Usant &#224; force parfois !


----------



## Agrippa II (31 Octobre 2007)

eyescarz a dit:


> en fait au debut moi non plus mais apres j'ai aussi mis le fichier dans /library/compositions/
> et il étais bien dans ichat et photobooth mais regarde bien car il ne possede pas d'image d'illustration



Je vais vous paraitre bête comment on y installe?


----------



## jsljulius (31 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,
J'ai lu un peu concernant l'installation de Leopard sur un G4 sous Panther et j'ai cru comprendre que la clean install était le meilleur choix. J'ai présentement un DD de 80 Go avec Carbon Copy Cloner, je fais régulièrement une sauvegarde sur un DD externe de 160 Go. Alors, je voulais savoir, si je fais une clean install, est-ce que je dois réinstaller tous mes programmes à partir des CDs ou si c'est possible de le faire à partir de mon DD externe. Ce serait bien, surtout pour Office X, c'est mon oncle qui a le CD à... 500 kilomètres de chez moi! Aussi, est-il possible de récupérer mes courriels que j'avais dans Mail 1 dans Mail 3 même en faisant une clean install?

Merci!


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2007)

Agrippa II a dit:


> Je vais vous paraitre bête comment on y installe?



faut juste le mettre dans Macintosh HD>library>compositions


----------



## Agrippa II (31 Octobre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> faut juste le mettre dans Macintosh HD>library>compositions



Dans syst&#232;me? car je l'ai mis dans syst&#232;me / Bibliotheque/ Compositions. Mais &#231;a marche pas. Il me demande de l'authentifier.
Je dois &#234;tre pas bien malin.
Stupido stupido.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2007)

non pas dans syst&#232;me, dans biblioth&#232;que, et faut red&#233;marrer ichat et photobooth


----------



## Agrippa II (31 Octobre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> non pas dans système, dans bibliothèque, et faut redémarrer ichat et photobooth



Merci beaucoup ça marche du tonnerre.....un truc inutile mais rigolo ^^


----------



## anthoprotic (31 Octobre 2007)

Agrippa II a dit:


> Merci beaucoup ça marche du tonnerre.....un truc inutile mais rigolo ^^



Inutile donc indispensable


----------



## Toumak (1 Novembre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> non pas dans système, dans bibliothèque, et faut redémarrer ichat et photobooth



 

pour photobooth ça ne suffit pas
il y a une manipulationo à faire :

copier HoloGit.gtz dans PhotBooth > contents > resources
ensuite ouvrir EffectsOrdering.plist et remplacer /user backdrop 1 par /HoloGit

voilà, comme ça c'est mieux


----------



## Toumak (1 Novembre 2007)

changer encore plus facilement entre dock 2d et dock 3d :

DockDoctor


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> pour photobooth ça ne suffit pas
> il y a une manipulationo à faire :
> 
> copier HoloGit.gtz dans PhotBooth > contents > resources
> ...



sisi, pour photobooth ça suffit 
mais si on rajoute plus de 8 effets ils ne seront pas affichés, dans ce cas il faut modifier les préférences.
Mais pas pour un effet


----------



## WebOliver (1 Novembre 2007)

Ah ben c'est bien parti...


----------



## yvos (1 Novembre 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ah ben c'est bien parti...



profite...c'est peut-être la nouveauté la plus intéressante..


je ->


----------



## xao85 (1 Novembre 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ah ben c'est bien parti...



Un cobaye de plus! Merci!


----------



## Toumak (1 Novembre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> sisi, pour photobooth ça suffit
> mais si on rajoute plus de 8 effets ils ne seront pas affichés, dans ce cas il faut modifier les préférences.
> Mais pas pour un effet



pas pour moi  
c'est la procédure complète donc je la mets


----------



## flotow (1 Novembre 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ah ben c'est bien parti...



tu verifies le disque toi :affraid:  (je le fais pas, mais c'est pas pour ca qu'il faut faire comme moi )
Je fini par m'y faire a ce leopard  Le terminal a chauffé pour corriger des droits, mais maintenant, c'est nickel... a part des bugs graphiques


----------



## Toumak (1 Novembre 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> tu verifies le disque toi :affraid:  (je le fais pas, mais c'est pas pour ca qu'il faut faire comme moi )
> Je fini par m'y faire a ce leopard  Le terminal a chauffé pour corriger des droits, mais maintenant, c'est nickel... a part des bugs graphiques



c'est absolument inutile  
je l'avais fait une fois ou deux avec tiger et à chaque fois il a trouvé une erreur et a refusé d'installer alors que je n'ai jamais eu aucun soucis d'installation :mouais: 

en plus ça prend une plombe ...


sinon chez moi tout roule sans problème, à part mail qui part en ******* avec certains flux rss


----------



## xao85 (1 Novembre 2007)

Au fait jme souviens que dans les beta certains avaient trouvé que le CPU chauffait plus! Qu'est ce qu'il en est?


----------



## WebOliver (1 Novembre 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> tu verifies le disque toi :affraid:  (je le fais pas, mais c'est pas pour ca qu'il faut faire comme moi )
> Je fini par m'y faire a ce leopard  Le terminal a chauffé pour corriger des droits, mais maintenant, c'est nickel... a part des bugs graphiques



Ah non, j'ai rien cliqué. Ça s'est fait tout seul.


----------



## flotow (1 Novembre 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ah non, j'ai rien cliqué. Ça s'est fait tout seul.







Toumak a dit:


> c'est absolument inutile
> je l'avais fait une fois ou deux avec tiger et à chaque fois il a trouvé une erreur et a refusé d'installer alors que je n'ai jamais eu aucun soucis d'installation :mouais:
> 
> en plus ça prend une plombe ...
> ...



Euh, Saf lit mieux le RSS, donc pas de soucis du coté de mail 
Sinon, j'ai slimmé un grand coup mail et iChat, et maintenant, 24 et 11Mo chacun! (contre 286 et 110Mo)
ah oui, pas de probleme de fonctionnement.. de ce coté


----------



## macinside (1 Novembre 2007)

bon, pour en revenir au fichier .pkg, apple a pr&#233;vu une protection sur l'&#233;dition du contenu, cette fonction elle lier au fichier (impossible de voir le contenu d'un paquet du dvd d'installation sous tiger ... )


----------



## WebOliver (1 Novembre 2007)

Quand est-ce que Steve Jobs compte réembaucher Susan Kare?...  Y a du taf pour elle...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2007)

c'est bien vrai ! 
imaginer leopard sans ces ic&#244;nes quelle erreur : http://kare.com/

:rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (1 Novembre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> c'est bien vrai !
> imaginer leopard sans ces ic&#244;nes quelle erreur : http://kare.com/
> 
> :rateau:


 
Non, &#231;a n'est pas comparable. 

Retour de pr&#232;s de vingt ans en arri&#232;re, une &#233;poque o&#249; les &#233;crans &#233;taient minuscules et la couleur n'y existait pas: un sacr&#233; challenge que de sortir de telles ic&#244;nes. Elles sont autrement mieux pens&#233;es et l&#233;ch&#233;es que celles que l'on trouve actuellement, et pas seulement sur Leopard: d&#233;sormais il suffit de se r&#233;fugier derri&#232;re des couleurs d&#233;clin&#233;es en millions, et des d&#233;tails infimes pour sortir un panel d'ic&#244;nes.

Facile de prendre une photo, un dessin qu'on veut tr&#232;s proche de la r&#233;alit&#233;, de les r&#233;duire et d'en faire une ic&#244;ne... Il est autrement plus difficile de cr&#233;er un pictogramme avec seulement quelques traits et pixels. Et &#231;a, Susan Kare savait parfaitement le faire.


----------



## Toumak (1 Novembre 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Euh, Saf lit mieux le RSS, donc pas de soucis du coté de mail
> Sinon, j'ai slimmé un grand coup mail et iChat, et maintenant, 24 et 11Mo chacun! (contre 286 et 110Mo)
> ah oui, pas de probleme de fonctionnement.. de ce coté



aucun soucis avec safari
par contre il y a certains flux rss qui font littéralement planter mail


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Non, ça n'est pas comparable.
> 
> Retour de près de vingt ans en arrière, une époque où les écrans étaient minuscules et la couleur n'y existait pas: un sacré challenge que de sortir de telles icônes. Elles sont autrement mieux pensées et léchées que celles que l'on trouve actuellement, et pas seulement sur Leopard: désormais il suffit de se réfugier derrière des couleurs déclinées en millions, et des détails infimes pour sortir un panel d'icônes.
> 
> Facile de prendre une photo, un dessin qu'on veut très proche de la réalité, de les réduire et d'en faire une icône... Il est autrement plus difficile de créer un logotype avec seulement quelques traits et pixels. Et ça, Susan Kare savait parfaitement le faire.



je suis totalement d'accord mais il faut reconnaître que ces icônes ne sont pas en phase avec le design actuel de leopard...


----------



## CERDAN (1 Novembre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> c'est bien vrai !
> imaginer leopard sans ces icônes quelle erreur : http://kare.com/
> 
> :rateau:



Etant donné que je n'ai pas aquit Leopard, ces icônes changent t-elles ???


----------



## Toumak (1 Novembre 2007)

mise à jour de .mac ... what de hell is going on  

surprise surprise .. or not ?!


----------



## Foguenne (1 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> mise à jour de .mac ... what de hell is going on
> 
> surprise surprise .. or not ?!



Ok, je comprend mieux pourquoi ça rame.


----------



## xao85 (1 Novembre 2007)

Tiens Paul comment va? c'est Paul qui te parle! Le bébé chat va bien? 

===> HS off

.mac est à jour, c'est fou! Je n'ai rien vu, à mince je n'ai pas de compte! 

La sortie??? :rateau:


----------



## Toumak (1 Novembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> .mac est à jour, c'est fou! Je n'ai rien vu, à mince je n'ai pas de compte!



où t'as vu qu'il étéit à jour ?! :mouais: 

parce que c'est pas le cas ...


----------



## xao85 (1 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> mise à jour de .mac ... what de hell is going on
> 
> surprise surprise .. or not ?!




Je sais pas ce que voulait dire l'anglais derrière mais j'ai bien vu maj!


----------



## anthoprotic (1 Novembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Je sais pas ce que voulait dire l'anglais derri&#232;re mais j'ai bien vu maj!



Quelle MAJ de .Mac?
*
EDIT: Grill&#233; Toumak * 

P.S: 500 &#232;me message! 

Voir la pièce jointe 15410


----------



## Toumak (1 Novembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Je sais pas ce que voulait dire l'anglais derri&#232;re mais j'ai bien vu maj!



il est en train d'&#234;tre mis &#224; jour 

mot d'edith :

ben voil&#224;, c'est fait


----------



## Souvaroff (1 Novembre 2007)

Ah tiens j'ai une question là concernant Leopard

J'ai vu en partitionnant un Disque dur, qu'il y avais coché "Installer les Gestionnaires OS 9"  :mouais: 

C'est pour que le Disque dur Soit lisible sur OS 9 ou ?   (étant donné que Classic est fini avec Léopard !!)


----------



## Toumak (1 Novembre 2007)

DM-XM2 a dit:


> C'est pour que le Disque dur Soit lisible sur OS 9 ou ?   (étant donné que Classic est fini avec Léopard !!)



ça doit être ça, sinon c'est qu'apple a oublié de l'enlever


----------



## Arlequin (1 Novembre 2007)

Bon allez, je continue l'install de léopard et je me suis attaqué à mon bipro G4 1,25, 2Go ram.... mode clean install.....

c'est nettement plus réactif que le tigre..... mais peut être cela est il du à la clean install....

RAS donc.....

Bonne surprise: Frontrow est désormais accessible/installé/fonctionnel sur mon bon G4 !!! Yesssssss

indexation faite, je trouve le finder nettement mieux que celui de tigrou... et en coverflow c'est plus qu'utilisable ! 

en ce qui concerne les ordis en réseau, l'accès aux disques partagés est nettement simplifié, et l'option "partage d'écran" est une très bonne idée ! Plus besoin de lancer ARD ! 
Je réinstalle petit à petit mes applis (qui sont bien au chaud sur mon disque "de secours") aucun problème constaté avec : Shop 8, adium, handbrake, FF et TB, Toast 8....

Connexion de ma souris BT microsoft beaucoup plus rapide

Bref, pour l'instant que du bonheur......


----------



## dvd (1 Novembre 2007)

pure ftp manager ne veut pas se lancer chez moi
l'airport affiche deux barres noires maxi, la qualit&#233; de reception est moindre (m&#234;me apr&#232;s la mise &#224; jour)
mes 768Mo de ram souffrent davantage qu'avec tiger (mais je vais augmenter)
mon spotlight mouline anormalement...
volume logic n'est pas compatible: g&#233;nial


----------



## zezouf (2 Novembre 2007)

Pas eu beaucoup de chance avec Parallels... Je vais continuer mes investigations d'ici la fin de la semaine mais, Parallels se plante en sortie ou lors de l'arrêt de windows XP (SP2 dernière mouture). Les "tools" semblent poser aussi des problèmes. En revanche, l'utilisation de la partition de Boot Camp avec Paralells fonctionne bien (y compris avec des impressions en graphique (Géorando)).

PS. Mac intel "blanc" parmi les derniers avant les "alus"... 2 Go / 500 Go, clavier et souris BT : Installation "normale" après sauvegarde = aucun problème rencontré.

re-PS. Je ne joue pas donc pas de jeux testés.


----------



## jsljulius (2 Novembre 2007)

Mon post a semblé se perdre dans le fil de discussions... je peux reposer mes questions?

Je suis sur Panther et j'ai des courriels dans Mail 1. C'est possible de les conserver dans Mail 3 même si je fais une clean install, en passant par un DD externe, par exemple?

Après une clean install, est-il possible de réinstaller certains programmes à partir de la copie de sauvegarde faite sur un DD externe ou faut-il le faire nécessairement depuis un CD?

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Tarul (2 Novembre 2007)

zezouf a dit:


> Pas eu beaucoup de chance avec Parallels... Je vais continuer mes investigations d'ici la fin de la semaine mais, Parallels se plante en sortie ou lors de l'arrêt de windows XP (SP2 dernière mouture). Les "tools" semblent poser aussi des problèmes. En revanche, l'utilisation de la partition de Boot Camp avec Paralells fonctionne bien (y compris avec des impressions en graphique (Géorando)).
> 
> PS. Mac intel "blanc" parmi les derniers avant les "alus"... 2 Go / 500 Go, clavier et souris BT : Installation "normale" après sauvegarde = aucun problème rencontré.
> 
> re-PS. Je ne joue pas donc pas de jeux testés.



Quelle est ta version de parallels?



jsljulius a dit:


> Mon post a semblé se perdre dans le fil de discussions... je peux reposer mes questions?
> 
> Je suis sur Panther et j'ai des courriels dans Mail 1. C'est possible de les conserver dans Mail 3 même si je fais une clean install, en passant par un DD externe, par exemple?
> 
> ...



Il faudrait que tu fasses un clone sur le dd externe en question. et lors de la fin de l'installation tu passes par l'assistant de migration. Mais j'ignore si il va supporter de ramener des données de panther.


----------



## Toumak (2 Novembre 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> Il faudrait que tu fasses un clone sur le dd externe en question. et lors de la fin de l'installation tu passes par l'assistant de migration. Mais j'ignore si il va supporter de ramener des données de panther.



il ne devrait pas y avoir de problème


----------



## frolick10 (2 Novembre 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> Mais j'ignore si il va supporter de ramener des donn&#233;es de panther.




Je confirme.. pas de probl&#232;me fait sur ibook G4 sous panther avec dd externe firewire via assistant de migration


----------



## macaddicted (2 Novembre 2007)

j'ai eu un kernel panic au lancement de la MV de parallels 3 ( FR ) alors qu'avant ça marchait bien :rateau: 
bref j'imagine que c'est pitêtre à cause de la MàJ de Léo  
je redémarre et cherche les MàJ de parallels, yen a ! mais plantage au dl ....:rateau: 
je recommence et ça marche ! MàJ effectuée j'ai le bonheur immense de revoir windobe dans toute sa splendeur  
puis MàJ des tools et c'est reparti comme en 14  

dès que parallels est lancé le MacBook chauffe plus, c'est le seul moment où il depasse les 60° ( sous tiger idem )   

donc toujours une expérience positive   mangez en ! :love:


----------



## Marcmaniac (2 Novembre 2007)

Puisque le th&#232;me de d&#233;part &#233;tait "Leopard, premiers avis", je me permets de donner le mien :
-L&#233;opard devrait &#234;tre consid&#233;rer plus comme une mise &#224; jour que comme une v&#233;ritable nouveaut&#233; &#224; 129 euros !
-Aucune des nouveaut&#233;s ne me para&#238;t indispensable !
-Aucune d'elles n'est "am&#233;liorante" en terme de productivit&#233; ! 
-Que de laideur dans les ic&#244;nes, le dock, c'est navrant !
-Le coverflow dans le finder est visuellement nikel mais en terme de recherche pure et dure, n'a aucune utilit&#233; !

Bref, je suis d&#233;&#231;u de cette mouture, je ne comprend pas les nouveaut&#233;s, n'y trouve pas d'avantages significatifs, trouve la barre sup&#233;rieure laide, le dock laid &#233;galement avec un effet 3D &#224; 3 balles, le finder assez incompr&#233;hensible avec dans "tous les documents", les photos que l'on retrouvent aussi dans "toutes les images", ???
Bref, de bref, y a t'il des avantages ?

PS : Et je passe les 2 jours que j'ai pass&#233; &#224; r&#233;tablir ma connexion airport !

PS 2 : Dites moi, SVP, ais-je pris l'habitude d'&#234;tre trop exigeant ou bien suis-je devenu parano ou bien pire encore, suis-je d&#233;sormais, un insatisfait chronique, un r&#226;leur patent&#233; ?


----------



## ficelle (2 Novembre 2007)

Marcmaniac a dit:


> le finder assez incompréhensible avec dans "tous les documents", les photos que l'on retrouvent aussi dans "toutes les images", ???



ce sont juste des exemples de dossiers intelligents.
tu peux les supprimer, affiner les recherches et en créer d'autres.

pour la laideur des dossiers et du dock, je partage ton avis.

mais coté ergonomie, je trouve que l'appel de quicklook à l'aide de la barre d'espace est un vrai plus...


----------



## Marcmaniac (2 Novembre 2007)

ficelle a dit:


> ce sont juste des exemples de dossiers intelligents.
> tu peux les supprimer, affiner les recherches et en créer d'autres.
> 
> pour la laideur des dossiers et du dock, je partage ton avis.
> ...



Bon, je vais continuer mes tests ...
et merci pour les conseils de dossiers intelligents !


----------



## fadem (2 Novembre 2007)

Je suis bien d'accord avec toi en ce qui concerne les icones. D'ailleurs, si vous mettez un peu plus que ce qu'il y a dans la barre latérale du finder (genre le dossier Utilitaires, le Site, les Téléchargements, etc.) vous obtenez de petits icones en couleur bien plus lisibles que les icones de dossiers originaux. Pourquoi ne pas avoir réalisé des versions plus grandes, tout simplement, au lieu de ces dossiers bleus tout bonnement illisibles ?


----------



## Lastrada (2 Novembre 2007)

Marcmaniac a dit:


> Et je passe les 2 jours que j'ai passé à rétablir ma connexion airport !
> 
> PS 2 : Dites moi, SVP, ais-je pris l'habitude d'être trop exigeant ou bien suis-je devenu parano ou bien pire encore, suis-je désormais, un insatisfait chronique, un râleur patenté ?



L'appréciation des apports de cette version est liée à l'usage que tu en as et au poids que tu attaches à chaque nouvelle fonction. Il existe de facto des vrais améliorations mais qui ne sont pas toutes sous les feux de la rampe mais bien réelles.

Juste deux exemples : 

1/ Automator a fait un bon de géant : il est enfin possible de se servir de cette appli très bien intégrée avec Ical désormais. C'est ça qui me réveille maintenant alors qu'il fallait un soft pour le faire au préalable. 

2/ Je dois me connecter a des serveurs Windows qui exigent depuis l'apparition de Tiger la signature des paquets échangés. Avant il fallait un soft ou avoir accès au serveur pour lancer un programme qui désactive toutes les heures cette saloperie. Maintenant Léo signe les paquets. Ca me permet juste de me servir de mon Mac portable sans soucis. Sinon j'étais bon pour revenir sur PC, et pour moi, c'est pas un détail.

Sinon il y a d'autres améliorations plus "grand public". 

Il est encore un peu tôt pour effectuer un bilan. Essayons et voyons en situation ce que nous apporte au quotidien et personnellement cette nouvelle version.


----------



## iota (2 Novembre 2007)

Salut, 

il ne me semble pas avoir vu passer le lien.
Barefeats a fait quelques tests comparatifs entre Tiger et Leopard.

Au niveau OpenGL, Tiger est devant, pour les quelques autres tests, Leopard fait mieux.

@+
iota


----------



## Tarul (2 Novembre 2007)

Ah oui je viens de trouver une faute d'orthographe sur léopard.

Vu sur les options de l'économiseur d'écran ".mac et rss".


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Novembre 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> Ah oui je viens de trouver une faute d'orthographe sur léopard.
> 
> Vu sur les options de l'économiseur d'écran ".mac et rss".


Et la faute de Français dans la fenêtre d'extinction du Mac ("votre ordinateur se s'éteindra..."), elle est corrigée ?


----------



## Tarul (2 Novembre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Et la faute de Français dans la fenêtre d'extinction du Mac ("votre ordinateur se s'éteindra..."), elle est corrigée ?



Oui.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Novembre 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> Oui.


C'est pas vrai ! Ils ont mis le temps.


----------



## Gwen (2 Novembre 2007)

Perso, je trouve aussi les icônes très laides. Les couleurs trop froides et une lisibilité difficile au premier coup d'oeil.


----------



## WebOliver (2 Novembre 2007)

J'ai deux Mac. Sur le premier j'ai fait une installation en choisissant de laisser installer les pilotes Epson par Leopard. Version du pilote: 1.4. Ça bug, je ne peux imprimer via Bonjour, ou au mieux c'est très lent.

Sur le second, je n'ai aucun installé pilote avec Leopard, et je suis allé après coup chercher le pilote Epson dont j'avais besoin. Version du pilote: 2.2. Plus de problème... 

De toute évidence, les pilotes dispos sur le DVD de Leopard, ne sont pas à jour, mais en plus posent des problèmes de compatibilité. Encore faut-il le savoir. Je ne sais où Apple est allé les chercher.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Novembre 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> J'ai deux Mac. Sur le premier j'ai fait une installation en choisissant de laisser installer les pilotes Epson par Leopard. Version du pilote: 1.4. Ça bug, je ne peux imprimer via Bonjour, ou au mieux c'est très lent.
> 
> Sur le second, je n'ai aucun installé pilote avec Leopard, et je suis allé après coup chercher le pilote Epson dont j'avais besoin. Version du pilote: 2.2. Plus de problème...
> 
> De toute évidence, les pilotes dispos sur le DVD de Leopard, ne sont pas à jour, mais en plus posent des problèmes de compatibilité. Encore faut-il le savoir. Je ne sais où Apple est allé les chercher.


Quel est ton modèle d'imprimante ? Parce que pour la mienne, j'attends toujours la nouvelle version adaptée pour Leopard.


----------



## WebOliver (2 Novembre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Quel est ton modèle d'imprimante ? Parce que pour la mienne, j'attends toujours la nouvelle version adaptée pour Leopard.



Une Epson AcuLaser.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Novembre 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Une Epson AcuLaser.


Merci.


----------



## WebOliver (2 Novembre 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Sur le second, je n'ai aucun installé pilote avec Leopard, et je suis allé après coup chercher le pilote Epson dont j'avais besoin. Version du pilote: 2.2. Plus de problème...



Et le pire dans l'affaire c'est que le système me propose maintenant une mise à jour des pilotes Epson, que j'ai effectuée... Et me voilà à nouveau avec la version du DVD, moins récente, et qui bug...


----------



## desertea (2 Novembre 2007)

Une &#233;volution simplement une &#233;volution. Certains attendaient un grand chamboulement mais 10.4 &#233;tait d&#233;j&#224; tellement bien !!
J'ai du mal &#224; accrocher avec le nouveau Dock, mais peut &#234;tre qu'avec le temps ??
Certaines fonctions que je trouvais inutiles et plut&#244;t cosm&#233;tiques semblent ajouter un petit plus !! 
C'est par exemple Cover Flow, C'est joli mais &#231;a ne sert &#224; rien !!! Voil&#224; qu'elle &#233;tait le fond de ma pens&#233;e au tout d&#233;but.
Mais dans certains cas bien pr&#233;cis, un dossier plein de doc et notices Pdf par exemple, c'est de la balle !!! 

Je pense qu'il faut ce donner quelques semaines pour d&#233;couvrir, exploiter et plus encore !!


----------



## macinside (2 Novembre 2007)

bon, direction le chinois du coins pour mettre un 400 go dans le G5 et utiliser l'un 160 en backup time machine


----------



## etudiant69 (3 Novembre 2007)

Le finder plante syst&#233;matiquement d&#232;s que je s&#233;lectionne un JPG issu de mon Pentax K100D :mouais:


----------



## Foguenne (3 Novembre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Le finder plante systématiquement dès que je sélectionne un JPG issu de mon Pentax K100D :mouais:



Problème décrit ici sur DigitLife, une solution est proposée.


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (3 Novembre 2007)

C'est l&#233;ger comme solution d'importer/exporter ses photos par CS ou Lightroom...
Je verrai ce soir si j'ai le m&#234;me souci avec les photos de mon Pentax K100D :/

EDIT : Test rapide &#224; l'instant et aucun souci pour les photos sorties de mon Pentax, JPEG comme RAW.


----------



## etudiant69 (3 Novembre 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Problème décrit ici sur DigitLife, une solution est proposée.


:afraid: R&#233;exporter tous JPG originaux  :hein:
Je vais essayer d'attendre la 10.5.1 avant de me lancer dans ce chantier.


----------



## etudiant69 (3 Novembre 2007)

eddy1103 a dit:


> C'est l&#233;ger comme solution d'importer/exporter ses photos par CS ou Lightroom...
> Je verrai ce soir si j'ai le m&#234;me souci avec les photos de mon Pentax K100D :/
> 
> EDIT : Test rapide &#224; l'instant et aucun souci pour les photos sorties de mon Pentax, JPEG comme RAW.


Veinard !


----------



## Toumak (3 Novembre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> :afraid: Réexporter tous JPG originaux  :hein:
> Je vais essayer d'attendre la 10.5.1 avant de me lancer dans ce chantier.





etudiant69 a dit:


> Veinard !


----------



## macinside (3 Novembre 2007)

Installation et ça marche au poil sur mon G5 bi 2Ghz, a tiens macgé n'est plus dans les signets par défaut de safari


----------



## Toumak (3 Novembre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> a tiens macgé n'est plus dans les signets par défaut de safari



c'était le cas avant ?  

j'ai toujours viré ces signets sans regarder ce qu'il y avait dedans


----------



## macinside (3 Novembre 2007)

sous X.3 et X.4 oui  bon l'installation de ilife &#233;tant finit je le met donc a jour. et une grand apr&#232;s midi de transfert de donn&#233;es se pr&#233;pare :love: 2 disques de 160 go a transfer&#233; sur 2 de 320 go :rateau:


----------



## DrFatalis (3 Novembre 2007)

Tiens, en passant je me pose subitement une question:
Dans Leopard, est ce qu'apple a prévu un message ou un avertissement empêchant de renommer la petite maison ?  

Vu le nombre de nouveaux (et pas seulement) qui ont fait cette erreur et se sont retrouvés dans la panade, une telle précaution ne serait pas inutile (et hop, 301 fonctions dans leopard 10.5.2!):love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2007)




----------



## DrFatalis (3 Novembre 2007)

Merci Paul!  
On le louera jamais assez la réactivité des forum mac...


----------



## fredintosh (3 Novembre 2007)

DrFatalis a dit:


> Merci Paul!
> On le louera jamais assez la réactivité des forum mac...



Et celle d'Apple (7 ans pour régler le problème  )


Bon, à part ça, j'ai installé Léopard depuis hier soir sur mon MacBook (clean install).
Globalement, tout roule (ou presque), et sensations plutôt positives.
Je détaillerai un peu plus d'ici demain, faut que je teste plus à fond...


----------



## Toumak (3 Novembre 2007)

DrFatalis a dit:


> Merci Paul!
> On le louera jamais assez la réactivité des forum mac...



et si tu veux savoir comment renommer sa maison sous leopard
c'est vraiment très simple
j'ai mis une astuce à ce sujet sur mon site (voir ma signature)


----------



## Toumak (3 Novembre 2007)

juste pour le fun, je viens de voir qu'un raccourcis a changé avec le passage vers leopard :

pomme+< permettait sous tiger de passer d'une fenêtre à l'autre d'une même application

sous leopard, ça a changé, c'est pomme+ctrl+<

étrange, c'est moins pratique, il faut trois doigts maintenant, surtout que l'ancienne combinaison n'est associée à rien d'autre


----------



## Frodon (3 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> juste pour le fun, je viens de voir qu'un raccourcis a chang&#233; avec le passage vers leopard :
> 
> pomme+< permettait sous tiger de passer d'une fen&#234;tre &#224; l'autre d'une m&#234;me application
> 
> ...



Non chez moi ca n'a pas chang&#233;... En tous cas sous Safari et Mail.


----------



## Toumak (3 Novembre 2007)

Frodon a dit:


> Non chez moi ca n'a pas changé... En tous cas sous Safari et Mail.



ah bon


----------



## Frodon (3 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> ah bon



Voir tes pr&#233;f&#233;rences Clavier et Souris, onglet Raccourcis Clavier.

Moi ca indique bien "&#8984;<" pour "D&#233;place le focus dans la fen&#234;tre suivante de l'application en cours", et cela fonctionne en effet


----------



## Toumak (3 Novembre 2007)

Frodon a dit:


> Voir tes préférences Clavier et Souris, onglet Raccourcis Clavier.
> 
> Moi ca indique bien "&#8984;<" pour "Déplace le focus dans la fenêtre suivante de l'application en cours", et cela fonctionne en effet



moi j'ai &#8984;`
:rateau: 
on a pas la même version, ou bien c'est lié au type de clavier ? (belge pur moi)


----------



## Frodon (3 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> moi j'ai &#8984;`
> :rateau:
> on a pas la même version, ou bien c'est lié au type de clavier ? (belge pur moi)



Certainement lié au type de clavier... Perso c'est un clavier espagnol


----------



## Foguenne (3 Novembre 2007)

Bon, gros bug avec iTunes.
Je veux réinitialiser mon iPod 80 Go et immanquablement, iTunes plante après une demi-heure...   
Bon, revend pas cher iPod 80 Go devenu inutile, car "inremplissable."

C'était mieux avant !


----------



## Foguenne (3 Novembre 2007)

Au 5 ième essais c'est bon, j'ai pu remplir mon iPod.  
( à chaque fois iTunes était la seul appli ouverte et l'iMac venait d'être redémarré. )


----------



## Lastrada (3 Novembre 2007)

Impossible de graver un malheureux film .mov de 200 megs avec iDVD 08.

En m&#234;me temps c'est peut &#234;tre un cas particulier. : confused:


----------



## Bigdidou (4 Novembre 2007)

Une des incompatibilités qui va être rapidement rédhibitoire pour un certain nombre est celle qui existe avec acrobat, et l'impossibilité d'imprimer tout document via une imprimante pdf.
Le correctif promis par Adobe pour... janvier 2008 (!!!) est tout de même bien lointain.


----------



## DrFatalis (4 Novembre 2007)

"l'impossibilité d'imprimer tout document via une imprimante pdf."

Non ?! Attention, c'est du lourd: veut tu dire qu'il n'est pas possible d'imprimer à partir d'acrobat seulement ou bien qu'il est impossible, sous leopard, d'imprimer tout document pdf ?

Parce que dans ce cas il est encore plus urgent d'attendre (mais je m'étonne que cela n'ai pas été repéré de suite...)


----------



## Toumak (4 Novembre 2007)

DrFatalis a dit:


> "l'impossibilité d'imprimer tout document via une imprimante pdf."
> 
> Non ?! Attention, c'est du lourd: veut tu dire qu'il n'est pas possible d'imprimer à partir d'acrobat seulement ou bien qu'il est impossible, sous leopard, d'imprimer tout document pdf ?
> 
> Parce que dans ce cas il est encore plus urgent d'attendre (mais je m'étonne que cela n'ai pas été repéré de suite...)



seulement avec acrobat je pense

vu qu'aperçu le fait sans problème


----------



## greggorynque (4 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> seulement avec acrobat je pense
> 
> vu qu'aperçu le fait sans problème




Aie aie aie tu perle des imprimantes virtuelles ???

C'est emmerdant en architecture on utilise vachement ca...


----------



## nicolasf (4 Novembre 2007)

Concernant les PDF : ai-je rêvé où on ne peut plus réduire facilement la taille d'un fichier PDF ? Avec le tigre, on choisissait "PDF" dans "Imprimer" puis "Réduire la taille "(ou approchant). Je n'ai rien trouvé de tel sous Leopard : est-ce un problème particulier ou une fonction en moins ?

Si c'est effectivement une solution en moins, y a t-il une solution de recours ?

Merci !


----------



## Bigdidou (4 Novembre 2007)

Tout ce retard pour autant de bugs et d'incompatibilités majeurs, j'en reste coi.
N'UTILISEZ PAS TIMEMACHINE !!!
Le dernier qui m'a fait pêter les plombs, c'est TimeMachine, innovation majeure de Leopard, qui est au mieux, en version alpha. Ce truc est totalement incontrôlable, se mélange les pédales dans les autorisations, pour finalement de fournir que des restaurations partielle, et, comble du comble, des dossiers devenus inaccessibles pour causes d'autorisations inadéquates (qui ne sont étrangement pas réparables...).

Ça, l'impossibilité d'utliser Distiller (et les imprimantes pdf), des instabilités incompréhensibles au sein même de logiciels apple (iTunes, pour ne citer que lui)...

Non, trop, c'est trop, la balance n'est vraiment pas en faveur de ce Leopard là.


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Novembre 2007)

J'ai testé Leopard cette semaine : à mon avis bien trop jeune encore, mais beaucoup de belles promesses.

Comme je m'y attendais, certains logiciels ne se comportent plus comme sous Tigre.

Perian 1.0 ne lit plus le son des .mkv codés en AAC. Le petit hack "Perian Type Installer 2.3" n'est pas compatible 10.5.
DivX Player ne fonctionne plus mais les plug-ins sont ok. Il faut donc lire vos .divx dans QuickTime ou VLC. Ce dernier marche parfaitement, même pour les .mkv contenant du AAC.

Automator 2.0 a été tellement repensé que bon nombre de processus créés sous 10.4 ne fonctionnent plus sous 10.5. Il faut remettre la main à la tâche. Idem pour certains AppleScript.

La gestion du Twain semble poser quelques problème, du moins avec mon Canon que Transfert d'image est incapable de piloter alors que cela marche parfaitement sous Tiger.

J'ai eu quelques hésitations quant à la manière de me connecter par internet via PPoE. Très différent de 10.4. Mais j'ai trouvé assez rapidement la procédure adéquat.

Par contre, régler son client de messagerie est devenu très simple, du moins pour Gmail. L'identifiant, le mot de passe et hop ! C'est fait.

L'aide est pour le moins étrange. Avec Tiger, un application, Visualisation de l'aide, centralisait toutes les aides. Elle avait sa propre icône dans le dock. Le coté pratique, c'est qu'on pouvait la faire disparaître momentanément derrière la fenêtre de l'application elle-même. Avec Leopard, la fenêtre d'aide qui apparaît reste au premier plan tant qu'on que son application est active. Un peu comme une fenêtre d'inspecteur... Il faudra s'y faire, ou trouver le truc (je n'ai pas tout exploré).

L'interface de Leopard n'est pas des plus heureuses et parfois, même le métal brossé fait plus joli sur 10.4 que l'interprétation qu'en fait 10.5. Readiris Pro 11, par exemple, prend sous Leopard un aspect affreux. Mais il fonctionne.

Les icônes génériques des dossiers sont ternes, même tristes. Les motivations sont sans doute à rechercher dans les "piles" et "coverflow", afin que d'un coup d'oeil on puisse les distinguer des documents brutes.

Les "piles" du dock ne remplacent pas la technique du dossier déposé dans le dock tel que je l'utilise en 10.4. Par contre, la possibilité de déplacer le dossier de la "pile" vers le bureau ou en tout autre endroit est bienvenue. C'est un nouvel outil qui apporte une nouvelle façon de travailler... pourquoi pas... :mouais: 

Coté périphériques, ma HP 3210 AIO ne communique plus directement avec l'iMac malgré que j'emploie le dernier paquet de logiciels. D'ailleurs, HP TrapMonitor plante à l'installation. Idem pour le Canon 4400FF dont lorsque j'essaye de lancer une numérisation depuis l'appareil, on me signal sur l'écran que le pilote est introuvable. Pourtant, tout deux fonctionnent lorsque je les commande depuis l'interface logicielle de l'iMac. Transfert d'image n'arrive néanmoins par à trouver le pilote TWAIN du scanner...

Ma tablette Graphire 4 fonctionne puisque j'ai installé le dernier pilote (502-02).

APE est dans les choux et donc également le Logitech Control Center.

OpenOffice.org 2.3 (X11) s'installe sans difficulté, aucune différence notée avec son comportement sur 10.4.

Ce qui m'amène à ma petite critique personnelle, celle pour laquelle je passerais bien un savon à monsieur Steve Jobs :

L'icône de X11 n'est pas celle que j'avais entr'aperçue sur les screenshots des bêtas de Leopard. Apple a finalement choisi de laisser l'icône précédente.

JE SUIS TRES DESAPPOINTE !!!!!   


Donc, dans l'ensemble, je trouve Leopard encore jeune, et pas vraiment au top pour un travail sérieux de production. La nouvelle interface oblige à abandonner les anciennes pratiques de Tiger qui étaient devenues comme des réflexes pour une contrepartie encore bien mince. Les processus Automator élaborés sur Tiger sont pour beaucoup à revoir, la manière même de concevoir un processus est quelque peu différente. Beaucoup de petits AppleScripts ne sont plus opérants. Il est d'ailleurs trop tôt pour distinguer à l'origine de certains dysfonctionnements ce qui relève de la nouvelle configuration ou du simple bug.

C'moon.


----------



## Caddie Rider (4 Novembre 2007)

J'ai mis à jour mon iMac G4 et mon PB G4... le premier via un câble firewire connecté sur mon PB et l'autre normalement... Un clean install pour les deux... J'ai au démarrage des deux ordis tjs le petit dossier style OS9 en premier écran, ça dure 2 sec à tout casser mais je me demande si c'est normal... 

Sinon la seule nouveauté qui est vraiment pratique c'est SPACES... sur mon PB 12" ça m'aide bcp 

Une bonne OS mais comme qqn l'a dit plus haut, c'est plus une mise à jour qu'une révolution...


----------



## Bigdidou (4 Novembre 2007)

DrFatalis a dit:


> "l'impossibilité d'imprimer tout document via une imprimante pdf."
> 
> Non ?! Attention, c'est du lourd: veut tu dire qu'il n'est pas possible d'imprimer à partir d'acrobat seulement ou bien qu'il est impossible, sous leopard, d'imprimer tout document pdf ?
> 
> Parce que dans ce cas il est encore plus urgent d'attendre (mais je m'étonne que cela n'ai pas été repéré de suite...)



Non, non, on ne peut plus imprimer uniquement avec distiller, c'est à dire avec les imprimantes pdf. Pour la création des pdf via l'aperçu, l'export en pdf, et, en général le support des pdf, tout est parfait dans Leopard. 
"Simplement", cela veut dire qu'il n'y a actuellement aucune possibilité de réglages fins pour la création de de tes pdf;, et ce, jusqu'en 2008...


----------



## macinside (4 Novembre 2007)

bon, après test de mes périphérique ma bonne vielle 16/600 fonctionne sous leopard, idem pour mon coolscan V


----------



## nicolasf (4 Novembre 2007)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Non, non, on ne peut plus imprimer uniquement avec distiller, c'est à dire avec les imprimantes pdf. Pour la création des pdf via l'aperçu, l'export en pdf, et, en général le support des pdf, tout est parfait dans Leopard.



Je veux bien te croire. Mais si tout est parfait, c'est que je n'ai pas du trouver comment réduire la taille de PDF. J'ai des PDF créés automatiquement par mon scanner et ils sont vraiment trop gros. Sous Tiger, je réduisais très facilement leur taille, sans perdre en qualité, via le menu PDF de la boite "Imprimer". Là, je ne trouve plus comment faire.

Ou alors il faut chercher ailleurs ?


----------



## Bigdidou (4 Novembre 2007)

nico_linux a dit:


> Je veux bien te croire. Mais si tout est parfait, c'est que je n'ai pas du trouver comment réduire la taille de PDF. J'ai des PDF créés automatiquement par mon scanner et ils sont vraiment trop gros. Sous Tiger, je réduisais très facilement leur taille, sans perdre en qualité, via le menu PDF de la boite "Imprimer". Là, je ne trouve plus comment faire.
> 
> Ou alors il faut chercher ailleurs ?



Parfait, en ce qui concerne des documents de base. ce qui va justement manquer ce sont les réglages fins...
Pour moi la découverte de l'incompatibilité de distiller justifie un retour a Tiger (qui se moquait des utilisateurs de Vista retournant vers XP  ) ?). Enfin et les multiples incompatibilité et bugs. Je ne vais pas me battre tous les jours avec un système pour avoir un TimeMachine au moins non fonctionnel et probablement dangereux, un fonctionnement aléatoire de mes périphériques USB, des blocages intempestifs (3 depuis l'installation de Leopard) des DD externes etc... pour le plaisir d'un interface que je trouve d'une laideur incroyable. D'accord, on ne discute pas des gouût et des couleurs, mais le premier qui me dit qu'il truove belle l'image d'accueil de Leopard, je lui fais faire une vision des couleurs tout de suite...


----------



## anthoprotic (4 Novembre 2007)

Par contre, je n'ai pas arr&#234;t&#233; de chercher mais je n'ai rien trouv&#233; 

J'adorerais qu'on puisse int&#233;grer Spaces &#224; Expos&#233;, du genre lui attribuer un coin actif, vous me suivez?

Du genre, en bas &#224; droite Dashboard, en haut &#224; gauche expos&#233; et en haut &#224; droite spaces! Ce serait bien plus pratique que cet icone dans le Dock!

Vous ne connaitriez pas un bidouille? :rose:


----------



## fredintosh (4 Novembre 2007)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Par contre, je n'ai pas arrêté de chercher mais je n'ai rien trouvé
> 
> J'adorerais qu'on puisse intégrer Spaces à Exposé, du genre lui attribuer un coin actif, vous me suivez?
> 
> ...


Dans les préférences système, rubrique Exposé/Spaces.
Au lieu d'aller dans l'onglet Spaces, tu restes dans l'onglet Exposé, et tu regardes ce qui t'est proposé pour les coins actifs. Tu devrais voir "Spaces", entre autres.


----------



## CERDAN (4 Novembre 2007)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Par contre, je n'ai pas arrêté de chercher mais je n'ai rien trouvé
> 
> J'adorerais qu'on puisse intégrer Spaces à Exposé, du genre lui attribuer un coin actif, vous me suivez?
> 
> ...



Racourci clavier  très interessant


----------



## nicolasf (4 Novembre 2007)

OK, merci quand m&#234;me Bigdidou. Cela ne me fera pas revenir sur Tiger (de toute fa&#231;on, le MB avec Leopard est en route...) mais il va falloir que je trouve une autre solution du coup...

EDIT : d'apr&#232;s une information trouv&#233;e sur le forum d'Apple, il suffirait de r&#233;cup&#233;rer un fichier pr&#233;sent dans Tiger, de l'ajouter dans Leopard, et on retrouverait toutes les possibilit&#233;s offertes pour les PDF. Je n'ai pas encore essay&#233;, mais je vais le faire gr&#226;ce &#224; ma sauvegarde Tiger. Je vous tiendrai au courant.

La source : http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?messageID=5735091&#5735091


----------



## anthoprotic (5 Novembre 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Dans les préférences système, rubrique Exposé/Spaces.
> Au lieu d'aller dans l'onglet Spaces, tu restes dans l'onglet Exposé, et tu regardes ce qui t'est proposé pour les coins actifs. Tu devrais voir "Spaces", entre autres.




Mon sauveur!! MERCI! 

maintenant... je me sens neuneu :rose:


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (5 Novembre 2007)

Dr Scarpetta a dit:


> Malheureusement, le site de Canon est muet à ce sujet.​



Canon est peut être muet, mais en ce qui me concerne, je viens d'installer avec succès les driver de ma Canon IP4200 sur Leopard, alors même que le site de Canon n'indique pas leur compatibilité avec OS X 10.5.X. J'ai simplement pris les derniers driver proposés par le site de Canon ou ça tourne comme un charme 

A voir quand j'aurai acheté du papier photo, si la qualité n'en a pas souffert... mais pour du texte, aucun souci en tout cas


----------



## MamaCass (5 Novembre 2007)

Une petite am&#233;lioration discr&#232;te mais tr&#232;s confortable sous Leopard : 

Si vous travaillez avec les extensions de fichiers visibles, et que vous souhaitez renommer un ficher, il y a uniquement le nom du fichier qui est surlign&#233; :love: et non plus le nom+extension, moi je dis, bravo


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (5 Novembre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Une petite amélioration discrète mais très confortable sous Leopard :
> 
> Si vous travaillez avec les extensions de fichiers visibles, et que vous souhaitez renommer un ficher, il y a uniquement le nom du fichier qui est surligné :love: et non plus le nom+extension, moi je dis, bravo



Constaté hier, extrêmement pratique effectivement


----------



## ficelle (5 Novembre 2007)

eddy1103 a dit:


> Canon est peut être muet, mais en ce qui me concerne, je viens d'installer avec succès les driver de ma Canon IP4200 sur Leopard, alors même que le site de Canon n'indique pas leur compatibilité avec OS X 10.5.X. J'ai simplement pris les derniers driver proposés par le site de Canon ou ça tourne comme un charme



pareil pour une MP600R, reconnue directement apres mise à jour tiger vers leopard... et tout fonctionne par wifi, que ce soit scan ou impression...


----------



## jacklucont (5 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

sous leopard depuis une semaine, clean install, je suis ravis

Par contre, quelque chose me froisse, sous tiger , quand je fais un glisser deposer sur un dossier, le dossier s'ouvre.

sous leopard ca n'est pas le cas, ai je un pb? est une regression de leopard?


----------



## Arlequin (5 Novembre 2007)

jacklucont a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> sous leopard depuis une semaine, clean install, je suis ravis
> 
> ...



ça le fait toujours chez moi ! as tu vérifié dans les préférences du finder, option "dossier à ouverture automatique" si c'est coché ?


----------



## CERDAN (5 Novembre 2007)

HA !! Je m'&#233;tais toujours demand&#233; ce que ca signifiait cette option


----------



## Arlequin (5 Novembre 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> HA !! Je m'étais toujours demandé ce que ca signifiait cette option



....


----------



## flotow (5 Novembre 2007)

pour Toumak,
alt+Espace dans iChat en visio (ou alt+mute): mise en pause de la video (et non pas de l'audio comme dans Tiger) 

je ne crois pas que c'etait deja dans Tiger ca


----------



## jacklucont (5 Novembre 2007)

Ah merci bcp, c est comme dit une fonction dont j'ignoirais l'utilité....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Novembre 2007)

Epson a mis en ligne les pilotes compatibles Leopard de ses imprimantes (celles pour lesquelles le pilote n'est pas livr&#233; avec Leopard). 

Mon CX6600 est pr&#234;t pour le grand saut :love:


----------



## Bigdidou (6 Novembre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Epson a mis en ligne les pilotes compatibles Leopard de ses imprimantes (celles pour lesquelles le pilote n'est pas livré avec Leopard).
> 
> Mon CX6600 est prêt pour le grand saut :love:



Pas toutes...
La série R1800, R1900, R2400 (et les imprimantes grand format) ne sont toujours pas supportées.


----------



## greggorynque (6 Novembre 2007)

*

Bonne nouvelle* 

une application permet de recuperer les menus clik-droit des dossiers du dockfacon 10.4 
Je sais que certains les regrettais vraiment, et bien c'est possible.....

Et une autre de modifier le dock, que ce soit le fond ou les bouboules bleu  enfin il faut changer les fichiers il n'y a pas encore d'appli d&#233;di&#233;e... J'espere que clear dock le fera... (en gratuit  )

Dossier dock 10.4

Docks 3D persos


----------



## Arlequin (6 Novembre 2007)

l'icone de ical dans le dock se met enfin à la date du jour.......
install du jour: mac mini G4 1.42 .... par clean install.....RAS


----------



## oohTONY (6 Novembre 2007)

Vivement 10.5.1
Il y a pas mal de petits soucis quand m&#234;me 
-iMac qui ce bloque avec l'&#233;cran de veille
-Programme qui s'ouvrent en arri&#232;re plan parfois
-Des programmes qui quittent innopinement
-Sinon c'est une petite &#233;volution sympa, j'aime beaucoup l'int&#233;gration des pochettes d'album dans le Finder, mais il manque quand m&#234;me l'int&#233;gration des Tags dans le Finder.
-C'est chiant que FrontRow coupe la musique quand on l'ouvre et dommage qu'on perde l'animation du Desktop qui s'en va.
- J'adore Stack pour ranger son odinateur
- Toujours pas de mode 'Mosa&#239;que' pour les images de fonds de dossiers.
- Safari : wahou (&#224; la Flavie Flament bien s&#251;r !)
- Space : plut&#244;t sympa mais pas indispensable. Juste un r&#233;flexe &#224; prendre
- les 'Coups d'oeil' > vraiment super et incroyablement rapide &#224; fournir des aper&#231;us !
- CoverFlow dans le FINDER > compl&#232;tement inutile ! Il y a presque pas d'icone en 512px donc c'est pas beau, &#231;a fait perdre du temps 
- Leopard n'enregistre pas la dimmension des fen&#234;tre quand on les redimensionne :S c'est bien chiant la pluspart du temps faut jouer de la molette alors qu'il n'y aurait pas besoin
- Je n'ai pas trouv&#233; comment faire un Alignement automatique des fichiers/Dossier dans le finder ; ils se mettent en bordel par d&#233;fault :s
Je vois que &#231;a pour le moment


----------



## nicolasf (6 Novembre 2007)

Incompatibilité relevée à l'instant avec une très grande tristesse, vue l'utilisation que j'en ai : le multifonction HP OfficeJet j5785 n'est pas compatible avec Leopard. J'avais lu partout que HP et Mac travaillaient main dans la main, eh bien peut-être, mais pas pour celui-là...

J'en ai vraiment besoin là. Vous croyez que des drivers pour Leopard vont être proposés par HP ? Parce que je l'ai depuis un petit mois, et ça m'énerverait franchement de n'avoir plus qu'à en acheter un neuf. Si encore c'était un vieux produit !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2007)

nico_linux a dit:


> Incompatibilité relevée à l'instant avec une très grande tristesse, vue l'utilisation que j'en ai : le multifonction HP OfficeJet j5785 n'est pas compatible avec Leopard. J'avais lu partout que HP et Mac travaillaient main dans la main, eh bien peut-être, mais pas pour celui-là...
> 
> J'en ai vraiment besoin là. Vous croyez que des drivers pour Leopard vont être proposés par HP ? Parce que je l'ai depuis un petit mois, et ça m'énerverait franchement de n'avoir plus qu'à en acheter un neuf. Si encore c'était un vieux produit !



Tu crois vraiment que HP ne va pas faire de driver?  Tu as été voir sur leur site?


----------



## nicolasf (6 Novembre 2007)

Oui, bien sûr que j'ai été voir. Les drivers présents sont ceux qui marchaient sous Tiger, mais ne marchent plus sous Leopard. 

J'espère qu'ils feront des drivers, mais je me demande bien pourquoi ils en ont pas fait pour ma machine, alors qu'ils en font pour d'autres, plus anciennes.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2007)

Je crois qu'il faut attendre quelques jours encore, et puis peut-&#234;tre m&#234;me que &#231;a se mettra &#224; jour tout seul.


----------



## nicolasf (6 Novembre 2007)

Oui, c'est censé être le cas, mais quand je suis invité à aller voir les mises à jour, il me dit qu'il n'y en n'a pas... Et ma machine ne se trouve pas dans la très longue liste des drivers préinstallés...

Je suis très déçu sur le coup, car j'avais acheté confiant, pensant justement que je n'aurai aucun soucis d'incompatibilité. Apparemment, c'était trop simple...


----------



## nicolasf (6 Novembre 2007)

Pour info, j'ai finalement appelé HP : si vous avez une multifonction HP : toutes les fonctions imprimantes sont déjà actives dans Leopard, sans rien faire. Il faut juste brancher l'imprimante, et redémarrer le Mac. Pour les fonctions de scan et les logiciels liés (OCR, etc.), il faudra attendre qu'ils produisent les drivers léopardisés. D'après la personne que j'ai eu au téléphone, la date n'était pas encore connue, mais apparemment, ce serait d'ici la fin du mois.

Donc, patience...


----------



## xao85 (7 Novembre 2007)

Première nouvelle concernant léopard qui fait froid dans le dos:  http://www.clubic.com/actualite-85014-attention-perte-donnees-mac-os.html


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Novembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Première nouvelle concernant léopard qui fait froid dans le dos:  http://www.clubic.com/actualite-85014-attention-perte-donnees-mac-os.html


C'est un vieux bug qui traîne depuis la 10.1.


----------



## CERDAN (7 Novembre 2007)

Houla !!  :rateau: , je ne fais pas de d&#233;placement avant une mise &#224; jour moi , en fait si   j'ai _*ENCORE*_ Tiger


----------



## ederntal (7 Novembre 2007)

Bon après quelques déboires j'ai reussis à mettre Léopard sur mon macbook pro...
Et je dois dire qu'après une après-midi d'utilisation il y a UNE CHOSE QUI M'A TRÈS très très *BLUFFÉ... c'est quick look*.
Surtout en mode bureau étendu (dont je me servais jamais car j'y voyais aucun intéret avant).
Sur mon écran 23" je bosse normalement, et sur l'écran 15" du mbp je met une grande fenêtre quick look.
Plus besoin d'ouvrir mes photos, mes documents, pour voir à quoi ressemble mes typo.

Rien que cet aprem' ca m'a fait gagné un temps fou.

Sinon bien sûr j'adore le finder, safari...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Novembre 2007)

ederntal a dit:


> Bon après quelques déboires j'ai reussis à mettre Léopard sur mon macbook pro...
> Et je dois dire qu'après une après-midi d'utilisation il y a UNE CHOSE QUI M'A TRÈS très très *BLUFFÉ... c'est quick look*.
> Surtout en mode bureau étendu (dont je me servais jamais car j'y voyais aucun intéret avant).
> Sur mon écran 23" je bosse normalement, et sur l'écran 15" du mbp je met une grande fenêtre quick look.
> ...


C'était quoi les déboires ? Et comment l'as-tu installé ?


----------



## ederntal (7 Novembre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> C'était quoi les déboires ? Et comment l'as-tu installé ?



Le dvd orignal que j'ai acheté sur l'apple store ne veux pas monter sur mon mac.
J'ai ensuite télécharger une image disque sur internet hier après-midi (pas illégal vu que j'ai une licence) mais celle-ci refusais de se graver sur un dvd double couche (3 dvd mis à la poubelle)...

Après un subterfuge dont je suis pas peu fier, j'ai réussis à mettre le felin sur mon mac et tout fonctionne


----------



## CERDAN (7 Novembre 2007)

Il suffisait d'appuyer sur alt au d&#233;marrage de ton mac et choisir de d&#233;marrer sur le dvd 'install


----------



## ederntal (7 Novembre 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Il suffisait d'appuyer sur alt au d&#233;marrage de ton mac et choisir de d&#233;marrer sur le dvd 'install



Ah bah bien s&#251;r... J'y avais pas pens&#233;   
Tr&#234;ve de plaisanterie, le dvd repart chez apple ce week end...


----------



## xao85 (7 Novembre 2007)

Désolé, ça se confirme et ça paraît sérieux...  http://www.svmmac.fr/news/4357/des_pertes_de_donnees


----------



## CERDAN (7 Novembre 2007)




----------



## fredintosh (7 Novembre 2007)

Arrêtez la parano 2 minutes, c'est uniquement si vous déplacez un fichier d'un volume à l'autre.
*Par défaut, quand on glisse-dépose un fichier d'un volume à l'autre, c'est une copie qui est faite, et non un déplacement.*
Pour faire un déplacement, ce qui est de toutes façon une imprudence d'après moi (mieux vaut copier d'abord, et effacer l'original ensuite), je crois qu'il faut que le glisser-déposer s'accompagne d'un raccourci clavier, donc il faut vraiment le vouloir, et que pile à ce moment là, on s'amuse à débrancher le disque dur... :mouais: 

Certes, c'est un bug gênant qu'il faudra corriger, mais qui ne mérite certainement pas cette espèce d'hystérie qui consiste à croire qu'on risque de perdre nos données à chaque fois qu'on met un fichier sur un DD externe.


----------



## Bigdidou (8 Novembre 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> je crois qu'il faut que le glisser-déposer s'accompagne d'un raccourci clavier, donc il faut vraiment le vouloir, et que pile à ce moment là, on s'amuse à débrancher le disque dur... :mouais:
> .



Le raccourci, c'est la touche commande.
Le problème est que personne ne s'amuse à débrancher son disque dur, mais qu'il y a un méchant bug dans léopard, qui fait que les DD externes ont une méchante tendance à se démonter brutalement, précisément quand on les sollicite. C'est à mon avis lui le bug principal : si les DDE ne disparaissaient pas comme ça, on ne se serait évidemment pas aperçu du bug de disparition des fichiers, en tout cas, pas si vite...


----------



## oohTONY (8 Novembre 2007)

J'ai fait pas mal de transferts entres trois disques :
- Interne 250 Go de l'iMac
- Externe FW400 320 Go
- Externe FW400 500 Go
Il y a eu échanges dans tous les sens et rien de perdu  

Par contre il y a certains trucs chiant. Encore un exemple : le Finder se relance assez souvent et Dashboard aussi. Du coup c'est bien moins pratique d'attendre 5 secondes que les Widgets s'initialisent....

A mon avis la 10.5.1 risque d'être excellente !


----------



## oohTONY (8 Novembre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Un petit test effectué ce week end sur le macpro :
> 
> - ouvrir une quinzaine de fenêtre du Finder en mode CoverFlow
> - Activer exposé
> ...



Aucuns soucis chez moi avec 20 fenêtres et un iMac CD 2Ghz + 2Go de RAM


----------



## anthoprotic (8 Novembre 2007)

J'ai le m&#234;me probl&#232;me pour le Dashboard, mais seulement quand je joue avec le terminal et je "killall Dock"


----------



## anthoprotic (8 Novembre 2007)

Je me suis un peu amus&#233; 

Cliquer ici, image trop lourde pour le forum

 Constatez que sur la photo, ma consommation de Ram est de 1700 Mo alors qu'avant elle &#233;tait &#224; 300 Mo 

En plus, avant cette photo j'&#233;crivais ce message mais le Finder &#224; quitt&#233; inopin&#233;ment entre temps, je me demande pourquoi  

EDIT: m&#234;me le Dock lague 

EDIT 2: Youpi 500 i&#232;me message de la discussion


----------



## CERDAN (8 Novembre 2007)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Je me suis un peu amusé
> 
> Cliquer ici, image trop lourde pour le forum
> 
> ...



Ya combien de Finder ? Après tu m'étonnes que ca ram


----------



## Toumak (8 Novembre 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> pour Toumak,
> alt+Espace dans iChat en visio (ou alt+mute): mise en pause de la video (et non pas de l'audio comme dans Tiger)
> 
> je ne crois pas que c'etait deja dans Tiger ca



merci pour l'info  

&#231;a fait quelques jours que j'ai &#233;t&#233; absent de MacG&#233;  
j'ai eu quelques soucis avec mon site, mais tout est d&#233;sormais termin&#233; alors j'en profite pour en faire un peu la pub, et je suis s&#251;r que &#231;a int&#233;resse pas mal de gens !

j'ai cr&#233;&#233; un site o&#249; sont collect&#233;es plein de trucs et astuces sur Leopard, et en fran&#231;ais !

http://www.applestuut.com/

si vous trouvez des astuces, envoyez-les moi via le site pour en faire profiter les autres  
voil&#224;


----------



## Gwen (8 Novembre 2007)

Petite incompatibilit&#233; pour ma part entre mon iMac 24 Intel et mon imprimante EPSON Aculaser CX11NF. Lorsque mon ordi est allum&#233;, et apparemment apr&#232;s un scan, mais je n'en suis pas certain, la fonction Photocopie est inop&#233;rante sur l'imprimante, il faut que je red&#233;marre mon ordi pour que &#231;a fonctionne de nouveau. &#201;trange.


----------



## CERDAN (8 Novembre 2007)

Tiens ta chang&#233; de site toi


----------



## jsljulius (9 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Alors voilà, c'est installé sur mon PB 12" G4 à 1,33 GHz. En clean install, bien sûr. Seuls ennuis, Mail ne reconnaissait pas mon serveur SMTP, mais en utilisant mon ancien com.apple.mail.plist, tout s'est arrangé.

Aussi, quelques petits problèmes en copiant des fichiers depuis ma clé USB, mais je crois que ça va maintenant.

Autre problème, j'ai installé LaunchBar 4 (pas encore trop testé SpotLight, car j'étais sur Panther) et chaque fois que je démarre, LaunchBar me dit qu'il y a un conflit de raccourci avec SpotLight au niveau du Pomme+Espace, alors que j'ai pourtant déjà changé le raccourci de SpotLight pour Pomme+=. Quelqu'un peut m'aider là-dessus?


----------



## Toumak (11 Novembre 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Tiens ta changé de site toi



ouais  



jsljulius a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Alors voilà, c'est installé sur mon PB 12" G4 à 1,33 GHz. En clean install, bien sûr. Seuls ennuis, Mail ne reconnaissait pas mon serveur SMTP, mais en utilisant mon ancien com.apple.mail.plist, tout s'est arrangé.
> 
> ...



essaie de changer plutôt le raccourcis de launchbar pour voir


----------



## frolick10 (11 Novembre 2007)

Bonne nouvelle pour les G4, iscroll 2 version 0.29 est compatible Leopard...


----------



## trevise (13 Novembre 2007)

Bon voilà, c'est installé sur mon Imac G5. Installation de zero sur un nouveau disque dur partitionné, l'une des partitions est utilisée pour Time Machine (avec bien sur sauvegarde toute les semaines sur un disque externe). Mes premières impressions :
*J'aime :*
- Quicklook : une vraie tuerie, comment pouvait-on s'en passer ?
- Spaces : pas révolutionnaire, mais vraiment très pratique.
- Time machine : très bien pour retrouver la version d'il y a une heure du document qu'on n'aurait finalement jamais du modifier...
- les Widget dans Safari : une tuerie, pas d'autres mots.
- les stacks, sympa si bien utilisé
- les tâches et notes dans mail, très utile.
*J'aime pas :*
- le nouveau dock (rendez-moi le clic droit sur un dossier dans le dock !!!)
- la fonction "enregistrer" d'Automator : essayé une fois, elle m'a fait n'importe quoi (genre lancer Time machine alors que dans mon action, c'est les préférences système que je lançais).

Pour le reste, je pars encore à la découverte. Globalement, je ne regrette pas mon achat, certaines fonctions me paraissent aujourd'hui indispensable (Quicklook !). 

Sinon, pour ceux que ça peut aider, il y a un moyen d'installer Eyehome (qui ne s'installe pas sous leopard par la voie classique), et ça marche très bien.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (15 Novembre 2007)

toujours pas de pilote pour l'EPSON R2400  

ni pour la R1800 ...

les deux meilleurs Epson A3 sont les dernieres a ne pas avoir de pilote...

ca va venir mais quand?


----------



## frolick10 (16 Novembre 2007)

trevise a dit:


> rendez-moi le clic droit sur un dossier dans le dock!!



bah il était temps que je connaisse cette fonction, c'est cool!!


----------



## CERDAN (16 Novembre 2007)

Cool, on peut faire comme stack un peu


----------



## Toumak (16 Novembre 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Cool, on peut faire comme stack un peu



et en français ça donne ... ?! :mouais:


----------



## CERDAN (16 Novembre 2007)

La fonction clique droit sur un dossier dans le dock in Tiger peut faire office de la fonction stack in Leopard ....


----------



## Toumak (16 Novembre 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> La fonction clique droit sur un dossier dans le dock in Tiger peut faire office de la fonction stack in Leopard ....



oui et non, c'était quand même plus complet sous tiger, même si moins beau


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> oui et non, c'était quand même plus complet sous tiger, même si moins beau


Ce n'est vraiment pas le même objectif.

Avec les piles, on peut s'emparer du fichier ou dossier et le placer où l'on veut. Le clik droit ne servait qu'à parcourir les dossiers et éventuellement à lancer des applications qu'ils contiennent.

Pour parcourir, il y a tout ce qu'il faut dans le Finder. Bientôt on se servira de Cover Flow et de la présentation en colonne sans plus y penser.


----------



## Bigdidou (17 Novembre 2007)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> toujours pas de pilote pour l'EPSON R2400
> 
> ni pour la R1800 ...
> 
> ...



Télécharge le pilote sur le store US ; il est compatible leopard. Par contre installe la version d'easyprint française, sinon tu vas te retrouver avec toutes tes unités en inchs...
J'ai testé, ça fonctionne chez moi.
Bon, ça donne des dialogues d'impression à moitié français et à moitié anglais, mais en attendant, c'est toujours ça.


----------



## Toumak (17 Novembre 2007)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Pour parcourir, il y a tout ce qu'il faut dans le Finder. Bientôt on se servira de Cover Flow et de la présentation en colonne sans plus y penser.



beurk ! moi c'est précisément les deux modes de présentation que je trouve inutile


----------



## etudiant69 (17 Novembre 2007)

Ben moi, je n'utilise que ces deux l&#224;, comme quoi heureusement qu'on a le choix


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Novembre 2007)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ce n'est vraiment pas le même objectif.
> 
> Avec les piles, on peut s'emparer du fichier ou dossier et le placer où l'on veut. Le clik droit ne servait qu'à parcourir les dossiers et éventuellement à lancer des applications qu'ils contiennent.
> 
> Pour parcourir, il y a tout ce qu'il faut dans le Finder. Bientôt on se servira de Cover Flow et de la présentation en colonne sans plus y penser.


Moi, je me servais du clic droit pour ouvrir des fichiers. C'était bien pratique. Mais dans une semaine environ, adieu le clic droit.  

Sans déconner, ils auraient pû laisser la liberté de choisir le comportement des dossiers dans le Dock même en mettant les piles comme choix par défaut.


----------



## metjo (17 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,
je signale à ceux que cela intéresse que les logiciels Canon de pilotage de l'EOS 40D semblent fonctionner sans problème sous léopard


----------



## greggorynque (17 Novembre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Moi, je me servais du clic droit pour ouvrir des fichiers. C'était bien pratique. Mais dans une semaine environ, adieu le clic droit.
> 
> Sans déconner, ils auraient pû laisser la liberté de choisir le comportement des dossiers dans le Dock même en mettant les piles comme choix par défaut.


Un petit programme permet deja de recuperer les dossiers dock commedans tiger


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Novembre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Moi, je me servais du clic droit pour ouvrir des fichiers. C'était bien pratique. Mais dans une semaine environ, adieu le clic droit.
> 
> Sans déconner, ils auraient pû laisser la liberté de choisir le comportement des dossiers dans le Dock même en mettant les piles comme choix par défaut.



Pareil.

Mais bon. Il n'y a pas de bonnes habitudes, que des vieilles manies.  

Je pense qu'après un temps d'adaptation, on retrouve ses marques très facilement. Là, je suis encore entre deux OS X, pas vraiment tout à fait dans le Leopard (encore que j'écris depuis OS X.5.1).

Le truc bien avec les piles c'est que tu peux déplacer les dossiers.

Exemple, dans Documents, tu prends ton sous-dossier et tu le mets dans le dock pour en faire une pile que tu explores. Quand tu as fini, tu l'éjectes du dock. Le sous-dossier est toujours dans Document.

Pour la recherche dans le Finder, outre Spotlight et l'habituel Cmd-F, on peut créer des dossiers intelligents pour les regroupements les plus fréquents.

Les possibilités sont infinies. Mais il faut quelque peu bouleverser nos habitudes.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Novembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Un petit programme permet deja de recuperer les dossiers dock commedans tiger


Je sais : mais j'ai pas envie de customiser mon f&#233;lin avec des machins qui risquent de foutre la m**** &#224; la premi&#232;re mise &#224; jour venue. Je ne l'ai jamais fait avec le Tigre et je ne m'en suis pas plus mal port&#233;. 



Moonwalker a dit:


> Pareil.
> 
> Mais bon. Il n'y a pas de bonnes habitudes, que des vieilles manies.
> 
> ...


OK. Mais quand tu as des dossiers avec des sous-dossiers et des sous-sous dossiers, &#231;a peut vite devenir ing&#233;rable.  

Mais tu as raison : il faut changer ses habitudes.  Et merci du tuyau.


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Novembre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Je sais : mais j'ai pas envie de customiser mon félin avec des machins qui risquent de foutre la m**** à la première mise à jour venue. Je ne l'ai jamais fait avec le Tigre et je ne m'en suis pas plus mal porté.
> 
> 
> OK. Mais quand tu as des dossiers avec des sous-dossiers et des sous-sous dossiers, ça peut vite devenir ingérable.
> ...



Les sous-dossiers de sous-dossiers, j'en ai un paquet aussi. Va falloir que je repense tout ça dare-dare. De toute façon, même avec Tiger, ça devenait un grand foutoir chez moi.  

En Leopard, je vais essayer de profiter au maximum de l'outil Quicklook et des possibilité de Spotlight et des piles. C'est à dire que je vais peut-être tout foutre en vrac.


----------



## Toumak (17 Novembre 2007)

dossiers intelligents et le nouveau spotlight = :love: 

je n'utilise quasiment que ça :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Novembre 2007)

Sinon, est-ce qu'il y a du nouveau dans Transfert d'images pour l'utilisation avec un scanner ?


----------



## flotow (17 Novembre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Sinon, est-ce qu'il y a du nouveau dans Transfert d'images pour l'utilisation avec un scanner ?



j'ai trouvé que c'etait plus reactif quand je passait en mode diapo 
il te dit 'prechauffage', ce qui n'existait pas avant
euh, sinon, je te fait un screen, et tu vois par toi meme?


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Novembre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Sinon, est-ce qu'il y a du nouveau dans Transfert d'images pour l'utilisation avec un scanner ?


Le nouveau pour moi c'est que ça ne marche plus avec mon Canon 4400 FF.  

Enfin, je n'ai pas essayé depuis la X.5.1 (c'est au programme) et puis Canon a bien précisé sur son site Canadien que ce n'est pas encore ça avec Leo mais qu'ils y travaillent.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Novembre 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> j'ai trouvé que c'etait plus reactif quand je passait en mode diapo
> il te dit 'prechauffage', ce qui n'existait pas avant
> euh, sinon, je te fait un screen, et tu vois par toi meme?





Moonwalker a dit:


> Le nouveau pour moi c'est que ça ne marche plus avec mon Canon 4400 FF.
> 
> Enfin, je n'ai pas essayé depuis la X.5.1 (c'est au programme) et puis Canon a bien précisé sur son site Canadien que ce n'est pas encore ça avec Leo mais qu'ils y travaillent.


Je parlais des fonctionnalités. :rateau:

Parce que vu le bazar que ce serait pour arriver à installer Epson Scan 3.0 sur mon iMac, surtout maintenant que j'ai mis la version Leopardisée du pilote (l'assistance technique d'Epson m'a envoyé un mode d'emploi en pdf : :afraid, je pense que je vais en rester à la version 2.7 et dans le pire des cas l'abandonner pour Transfert d'images, que j'avais déjà essayé (mais il est plus limité que l'utilitaire d'Epson).


----------



## flotow (17 Novembre 2007)

Il rajoute (j'ai l'impression) 3 options: 'Unsharp Mask', Descreening', et 'Backlight Correction'
Ca fait longtemps que j'ai pas utlisé le transfert d'image tout court, alors en plus sur Tiger


----------



## macaronique (18 Novembre 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Est-ce que la synthèse vocale fonctionne en français?


Toujours pas, et je viens de remarquer qu'il y a une nouvelle voix anglophone qui pèse 668 Mo.  Pour ceux qui n'utilisent pas la synthèse vocale et qui n'ont pas beaucoup d'espace disque, je vous conseille de supprimer ce dossier :

/Système/Bibliothèque/Speech/Voices/Alex.speechVoice


----------



## supermoquette (18 Novembre 2007)

Oui mais la qualit&#233; de cette voix est impressionnante&#8230;


----------



## super_bretzel (19 Novembre 2007)

Toujours pas de moyen pour afficher des sous-titres dans la nouvelle version de front row ? et pour reprendre la lecture de musique en cours ? 

Bonne semaine  !


----------



## Toumak (19 Novembre 2007)

super_bretzel a dit:


> Toujours pas de moyen pour afficher des sous-titres dans la nouvelle version de front row ? et pour reprendre la lecture de musique en cours ?
> 
> Bonne semaine  !



le nouveau quicktime le fait, donc peut-être que ça marche aussi pour frontrow


----------



## CERDAN (19 Novembre 2007)

Je préfère vraiment et vraiment et vraiment l'ancien Front Row, heureusement j'ai encore le Tigre


----------



## Pierrou (19 Novembre 2007)

Moi j'achèterai bien Lépeurd pour mon iBook... mais j'pense que même à 768 je risque d'être un peu juste... sans compter que la CG des iBook est à la masse.. 
Dommage d'ailleurs qu'ils ne livrent pas iLife O8 dans l'OS... quite à le vendre un peu plus cher, ç'aurait été un beau geste...


----------



## Toumak (19 Novembre 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Je préfère vraiment et vraiment et vraiment l'ancien Front Row, heureusement j'ai encore le Tigre



moi pas, ça tombe bien je suis sous leo


----------



## etudiant69 (19 Novembre 2007)

Je préfère le nouveau front row (quelle rapidité  )


----------



## Toumak (19 Novembre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Je préfère le nouveau front row (quelle rapidité  )



exact ! 
le seul reproche que je luis fais, c'est de ne plus proposer de relancer la lecture là où en était resté  pourquoi z'ont viré ça ? un bug ...?


----------



## doctor maybe (19 Novembre 2007)

De mon coté j'ai safari qui plante pas mal surtout quand il doit lancer des videos sur youtube ou sur des sites d'infos !!! Suis je le seul?:rateau:


----------



## Toumak (19 Novembre 2007)

doctor maybe a dit:


> De mon coté j'ai safari qui plante pas mal surtout quand il doit lancer des videos sur youtube ou sur des sites d'infos !!! Suis je le seul?:rateau:



aucun soucis de ce côté là


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Novembre 2007)

Pour Anacron, il faut le réinstaller en mettant la version 3.3 (non testé, pas encore)


----------



## CERDAN (20 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> exact !
> le seul reproche que je luis fais, c'est de ne plus proposer de relancer la lecture là où en était resté  pourquoi z'ont viré ça ? un bug ...?



Qu'est ce qu'il y a de plus ? Moi, chez bemac, j'ai eu le temps de regarder l'interface.
Ce qui me choque c'est qu'il n'y a plus le sorte de cercle avec musique films dvd et photos.


----------



## LeProf (20 Novembre 2007)

Est-ce moi ou seulement mon impression, mais je trouve que depuis le passage à Léopard, mon macbook a perdu en autonomie.

d'autres personnes ont cette même impression ou c'est moi qui psychote ?


----------



## pram (20 Novembre 2007)

Question à 1  

Avec Leopard + Intel core2 la lecture de certains DVD est impossible (non reconnu), alors que c'est OK avec Tiger + Intel core 2 pour les mêmes DVD et le même ordi évidemment.  Incompréhensible ... 
Quelqu'un peut expliquer ?

Merci


----------



## CERDAN (20 Novembre 2007)

moi, je dis question à 129 euros


----------



## anthoprotic (20 Novembre 2007)

LeProf a dit:


> Est-ce moi ou seulement mon impression, mais je trouve que depuis le passage à Léopard, mon macbook a perdu en autonomie.
> 
> d'autres personnes ont cette même impression ou c'est moi qui psychote ?





Moi aussi j'ai cette impression :hein:


----------



## Paradise (20 Novembre 2007)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Moi aussi j'ai cette impression :hein:



bha moi non mon macbook pro pas de changement


----------



## MamaCass (21 Novembre 2007)

Vous avez remarqué ce qu'il se passe quand, par exemple, vous recevez un mail avec une heure, une adresse ou un numéro de téléphone et que vous passez votre souris sur ces coordonnées ?

:love: :love:


----------



## huexley (21 Novembre 2007)

Paradise a dit:


> bha moi non mon macbook pro pas de changement



Moi c'est l'inverse (MBP 2.4) les ventilateurs ne se déclenchent plus comme des furieux depuis la mise à jour en 10.5 et m'a batterie est heu*reu*se


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Novembre 2007)

Leopard reçu hier et installé ce matin à la première heure. Durée : une heure environ. Mode d'installation : archiver et installer.
Mis à jour dans la foulée (10.5.1). Aucun problème à signaler (juste une p'tite frayeur après la mise à jour : l'icône Airport était grisée alors qu'avant cette mise à jour, il n'y avait aucun souci. Mais en patientant un peu, c'est revenu.

J'ai testé rapidement Coverflow et QuickLook avant la mise à jour : ça avait l'air très fluide. De manière générale, j'ai l'impression que ça va aussi bien qu'avec le Tigre.

J'ai lancé Mail, Safari, iPhoto, iTunes, iWeb, Carnet d'adresses, Pages : RAS.

En cemoment Time Machine fait sa sauvegarde.

Pour l'instant, j'en suis là.


----------



## super_bretzel (21 Novembre 2007)

huexley a dit:


> Moi c'est l'inverse (MBP 2.4) les ventilateurs ne se déclenchent plus comme des furieux depuis la mise à jour en 10.5 et m'a batterie est heu*reu*se



Idem, j'ai l'impression aussi d'avoir un peu gagné en autonomie .... (peut - être 20 minutes)


----------



## Paradise (21 Novembre 2007)

super_bretzel a dit:


> Idem, j'ai l'impression aussi d'avoir un peu gagné en autonomie .... (peut - être 20 minutes)



Bon à la demande générale  je vais regarder si j'ai plus ou moins de batterie


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Novembre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Vous avez remarqué ce qu'il se passe quand, par exemple, vous recevez un mail avec une heure, une adresse ou un numéro de téléphone et que vous passez votre souris sur ces coordonnées ?
> 
> :love: :love:




oui, remarqué : ical...


----------



## MamaCass (21 Novembre 2007)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> oui, remarqué : ical...



Intégration directe à iCal et au Carnet d'adresses, fini les copier coller


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Novembre 2007)

Moi, j'ai remarqué autre chose : j'ai un fichier .doc et un fichier pdf sur le bureau. Sous Tiger, ils avaient l'icône standard. Sous Leopard, ils affichent un aperçu du contenu. :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Novembre 2007)

2e chose : dans la vue en colonne, dans l'aperçu d'un fichier pdf par exemple on peut faire défiler les pages comme on le fait avec Coverflow (avec les flèches gauche et droite).


----------



## xao85 (21 Novembre 2007)

Il est vrai que dans léopard on ne voit plus la vidéo se lire dans le dock???  (quand on basculait une fenetre quicktime en lecture dans le dock par exemple)  Ca impressionait toujours mes amis Pcistes!


----------



## MamaCass (21 Novembre 2007)

Oui je pense que l'on ne peut plus, par contre, visualiser une vidéo en mode coverflow directement dans le Finder, ça va en épater plus d'un


----------



## xao85 (21 Novembre 2007)

Bon je sais ça sert à rien mais c'était beau! :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Novembre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Oui je pense que l'on ne peut plus, par contre, visualiser une vidéo en mode coverflow directement dans le Finder, ça va en épater plus d'un


Et avec Coup d'oeil (Quick Look), tu les achèves.  :love:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Novembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Il est vrai que dans léopard on ne voit plus la vidéo se lire dans le dock???  (quand on basculait une fenetre quicktime en lecture dans le dock par exemple)  Ca impressionait toujours mes amis Pcistes!



quel interet????

c'était marrant mais c'est le genre de trucs qui bouffent de la puissance...


----------



## xao85 (21 Novembre 2007)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> quel interet????
> 
> c'était marrant mais c'est le genre de trucs qui bouffent de la puissance...



Relis mon dernier post!


----------



## MamaCass (21 Novembre 2007)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> quel interet????
> 
> c'était marrant mais c'est le genre de trucs qui bouffent de la puissance...



Ne soit pas si rabat joie 

Il ne te plait pas Léopard ?


----------



## xao85 (21 Novembre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Ne soit pas si rabat joie
> 
> Il ne te plait pas Léopard ?



Moi il me plaît, si tout va bien je l'installe bientôt... Mais j'hésites encore...

Je pense attendre la 10.5.2


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Novembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Moi il me plaît, si tout va bien je l'installe bientôt... Mais j'hésites encore...
> 
> Je pense attendre la 10.5.2


Au vu des premières heures passées avec la bête, je dirai que tu peux te lancer sans attendre la 10.5.2.


----------



## xao85 (22 Novembre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Au vu des premières heures passées avec la bête, je dirai que tu peux te lancer sans attendre la 10.5.2.



Ben malhereusement je suis sous macbook pro et les nouvelles ne sont pas bonnes : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/127837/leopard-fait-souffrir-les-portables


----------



## greggorynque (22 Novembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Ben malhereusement je suis sous macbook pro et les nouvelles ne sont pas bonnes : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/127837/leopard-fait-souffrir-les-portables



tu rigoles ??? Cela permet d'avoir une batterie neuve gratuitement..... Moi je passe a leopard juste avant la fin de mon année de garantie


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Novembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Ben malhereusement je suis sous macbook pro et les nouvelles ne sont pas bonnes : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/127837/leopard-fait-souffrir-les-portables


Ah oui, évidemment. Moi je n'ai pas ce problème : mon Mac n'est pas portable. :rateau:


----------



## Foguenne (22 Novembre 2007)

Je viens de passer mon MacBook Pro également sous Léopard, (l'iMac y était passé dès réception de Léopard) et je viens de tester le partage d'écran.
C'est totalement génial !!!!!
Je commence vraiment à adorer Léopard. :love:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Novembre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Ne soit pas si rabat joie
> 
> Il ne te plait pas Léopard ?



si mais je n'ai pas 4 processeurs dans mon mac, mais un seul...

alors les trucs qui bouffent de la puissance pour faire joli j'évite...


----------



## xao85 (22 Novembre 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Je viens de passer mon MacBook Pro également sous Léopard, (l'iMac y était passé dès réception de Léopard) et je viens de tester le partage d'écran.
> C'est totalement génial !!!!!
> Je commence vraiment à adorer Léopard. :love:




Racompte j'ai un deuxième écran!!!!  
Ya quoi de différent avec tiger???


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Racompte j'ai un deuxième écran!!!!
> Ya quoi de différent avec tiger???



euh... Je pense qu'il parlait du partage d'écran (dans ichat en général) qui permet de prendre le contrôle d'un autre mac à distance 

remarque on peut se poser la question


----------



## CERDAN (22 Novembre 2007)

C'est vrai que ca a l'air génial sur la démo de Leopard !


----------



## WebOliver (23 Novembre 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Je viens de passer mon MacBook Pro également sous Léopard, (l'iMac y était passé dès réception de Léopard) et je viens de tester le partage d'écran.
> C'est totalement génial !!!!!
> Je commence vraiment à adorer Léopard. :love:



Oui, pareil. En fait ça n'est pas vraiment nouveau puisque VNC ou Apple Remote Desktop permettaient déjà ça. Mais c'est plutôt pratique pour qui possède plusieurs Mac.

Pas plus tard qu'à midi aujourd'hui, j'ai imprimé des photos depuis chez mes parents, sur mon imprimante restée à domicile.


----------



## divoli (23 Novembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Moi il me plaît, si tout va bien je l'installe bientôt... Mais j'hésites encore...
> 
> Je pense attendre la 10.5.2





iDuck a dit:


> Au vu des premières heures passées avec la bête, je dirai que tu peux te lancer sans attendre la 10.5.2.



Cela ne dépend pas seulement de la màj de l'OS, mais aussi de celle des applications que l'on utilise. Certaines màj se font attendre (par exemple celle de Tech Tool Pro).

Donc il vaut mieux lister ses applications et faire préalablement un état des lieux niveau compatibilité.


----------



## xao85 (23 Novembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Cela ne dépend pas seulement de la màj de l'OS, mais aussi de celle des applications que l'on utilise. Certaines màj se font attendre (par exemple celle de Tech Tool Pro).
> 
> Donc il vaut mieux lister ses applications et faire préalablement un état des lieux niveau compatibilité.



Bien vu je m'y met ce weekend...


----------



## anthoprotic (23 Novembre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> euh... Je pense qu'il parlait du partage d'écran (dans ichat en général) qui permet de prendre le contrôle d'un autre mac à distance
> 
> remarque on peut se poser la question




Ce n'est pas seulement avec ichat, va dans les partage dans préférence système  

EDIT: Il faut être en local, ou sinon Apple Remote Desktop ailleurs


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2007)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Ce n'est pas seulement avec ichat, va dans les partage dans préférence système



j'avais dit "en général" 
car sinon c'est aussi dans Système/CoreServices par exemple


----------



## anthoprotic (24 Novembre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> j'avais dit "en général"
> car sinon c'est aussi dans Système/CoreServices par exemple



Toutes mes excuses


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Novembre 2007)

Leopard est installé depuis mercredi matin, installé avec la méthode "Archiver et installer".

Globalement, ça va très bien et je ne regrette pas mon investissement.

Avec les applications, pas de ralentissement par rapport au Tigre. J'ai même l'impression que les applications de la suite iLife sont plus réactives (mais peut-être est-ce dû au fait que le système est "neuf"). Pas d'incompatibilité grave : juste 2 widgets, Mine Sweeper et Tigergotchi, qui ne fonctionnent plus : je les ai viré (je peux m'en passer). Problème aussi avec une action Automator faite maison, virée également. J'essaierai de la refaire. Pour le reste, tout à l'air OK.
Le seul truc parfois un peu mou est l'affichage des aperçus des icônes des fichiers et dans Coverflow, surtout quand il y a beaucoup de fichiers ou en fonction de la taille des fichiers. Mais ça ne le fait qu'au premier affichage après l'allumage du Mac. Après, si je ferme la fenêtre ou vais ailleurs et que j'y reviens, il n'y a plus de problèmes. J'aimerai bien quand même qu'il garde l'affichage en mémoire après extinction du Mac.
Petit regret sur Coverflow : on ne peut pas le combiner avec la si pratique vue en colonne. Donc je jongle entre les 2.

Pour les  autres nouveautés :

- Time Machine: J'ai laissé Time Machine tout sauvegarder (à l'exception du dossier "Previous System"). J'ai fait des tests sur des fichiers pas important. Ca marche nickel. C'est vraiment très chouette. Et hormis lors de la première sauvegarde, ça n'a pas d'impact sur les performances du Mac. 
- les piles : j'ai essayé de virer toutes les icônes de mes applications  dans le Dock - et il y en avait beaucoup, du coup c'était limite ingérable - et de les remplacer par le dossier Applications mis dans le Dock. Et pour les applications comme Pages, Numbers et Keynote qui sont rangées dans un dossier et qu'il ne faut pas déplacer sinon elles ne se mettent plus à jour, j'avais mis un alias à la racine du dossier Applications. Mais ça devenait vite pénible de retrouver l'application dans le lot même si elles apparaissent par ordre alphabétique. Alors j'ai trouvé une solution intermédiaire : je ne garde dans le Dock que les applications utilisées le plus couramment (comme Safari ou Mail) et les autres sont accessibles avec la pile Applications. 
C'est le principal intérêt que je trouve au concept. Sinon, je regrette que les dossiers dans le Dock ne puissent plus être parcourus par le menu contextuel comme sous Tiger.
- web clip Safari : très facile d'utilisation. Testé sur une page eBay (enchères sur un article) : ça fait un gros widget (faut pas suivre trop d'articles en même temps :afraid et pour qu'il se mette à jour il faut cliquer dessus. Donc pour suivre des enchères sur eBay, je vais peut-être oublier cette méthode. :rateau: 
- modèles html de Mail : les modèles sont très sympas. Je n'ai pas encore essayé d'en envoyer (mais il faudrait que je le fasse, pour voir).
- Coup d'Oeil : alors ça, c'est carrément génial. Pouvoir voir ses fichiers sans les ouvrir et à plus forte raison en plein écran (pour les PDF, c'est bien pratique), c'est le pied ! :love: :love: :love:  Je l'ai utilisé récemment pour faire un peu de ménage dans un dossier et il m'a bien rendu service.


----------



## xao85 (24 Novembre 2007)

Merci pour ton avis, ça me motive... Et dire que le DVD est juste à coté de moi! :love:


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Novembre 2007)

J'ai abandonné la partition sur disque externe : installation de X.5.1 sur mon iMac en "Clean Install". :style: 

Pour l'occasion, j'ai monté la Ram de ma petite machine à 2 Go. :love: 

Je réimporte tout à la main. C'est long mais propre.  

Après, un grand nettoyage dans "Documents"  

Objectif : supprimer le maximum de sous-dossiers.  

Pour les processus Automator, il va falloir que j'en refasse une bonne partie. :rateau: 

Je vais aussi en profiter pour refaire ma bibliothèque iPhoto.

Bref, je m'amuse comme un petit fou.  

C'moon.


----------



## xao85 (24 Novembre 2007)

Et ben bon courage, je risque de faire de même bientôt!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Novembre 2007)

Pour l'utilisation du Bluetooth, c'est très particulier. Avant il fallait lancer Carnet d'adresses et que l'icône Bluetooth de la barre de bouton soit bleue pour faire une synchro avec iSync, envoyer ou recevoir des fichiers du téléphone ou parcourir son contenu. Avec Leopard, plus d'icône dans Carnet d'adresses (qui semble d'ailleurs avoir perdu sa faculté de composer un numéro ou envoyer un SMS) et plus besoin de lancer Carnet d'adresses. A chaque action, la connection se fait automatiquement puis s'arrête après. 
Ce n'est pas plus mal mais c'est très déroutant.


----------



## Jellybass (26 Novembre 2007)

Rooh, maintenant, quand on lance Front Row, iTunes s'arrête instantanément. Je ne crois pas que ça faisait ça sous Tiger. :rose:


----------



## Macounette (26 Novembre 2007)

Je ne sais pas dire ce qui me plaît le plus dans Leopard. A choisir une seule fonctionnalité, je dirais que c'est TimeMachine :love: 
QuickLook aussi est génial :love: mais ce n'est pas vraiment nouveau, on avait déjà une "pré-version" dans Tiger (Slideshow). Mais là c'est plus évolué, c'est clair.
Pour l'instant il n'y a rien qui me déplaît, si ce n'est l'incapacité de Spotlight de rechercher dans Bibliothèque :hein: heureusement qu'il me reste LaunchBar, que je n'abandonnerais pour rien au monde. :love: il est 10000x mieux que Spotlight et bien mieux paramétrable.


----------



## fredintosh (27 Novembre 2007)

Personnellement, c'est Spaces dont je pourrais le moins me passer depuis mon passage sous Léopard.
Quel bonheur, lorsqu'on a 10 logiciels ouverts en même temps (et ça va très vite, rien qu'avec Mail, iCal, iChat, Safari, Carnet d'adresses...), de ne pas avoir 10 fenêtres empilées bordéliquement l'une au dessus de l'autre sur son écran 12" !
C'est bien simple, sous Tiger (et précédents), je ne me souciais jamais de mettre un beau fond d'écran, car je ne le voyais jamais tant mon écran était saturé de fenêtres.

Là, c'est "zen", je prends un malin plaisir à avoir UNE fenêtre par bureau MAXIMUM (bon, deux à la rigueur :rateau, et de laisser un peu d'air de chaque côté de la fenêtre. C'est beau, c'est reposant.
Depuis Spaces, Exposé est devenu secondaire pour moi, même s'il est un complément utile parfois.


----------



## Jellybass (27 Novembre 2007)

Une fonction très utile a disparu depuis Tiger :  

Lorsqu'une boîte de dialogue apparaît, l'option "oui" est généralement en bleu, ce qui permet de valider en appuyant sur entrée. Sous Tiger, l'option "non" ou "annuler" (ou encore "ne pas sauvegarder") était cerclée de bleu, ce qui permettait de l'activer en appuyant sur la barre d'espace. C'était très très utile à mon avis, pourquoi cette fonction a-t-elle disparu ?  

(note : on pouvait aussi déplacer le "cercle" bleu avec Maj+Tab pour pouvoir activer un des autres boutons au moyen de la barre d'espace.)

Existerait-il un moyen de remettre cette fonction en route ?


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Novembre 2007)

Encore quelqu'un qui râle sans savoir... "je ne trouve pas, donc forcément ce n'est plus là". :mouais: 

En l'occurrence, c'est toujours là, au même endroit qu'avant.  

Cette fonction, je ne l'avais pas par défaut sur Tiger, il me fallait l'activer...

Et si tu allais faire un tour dans les raccourcis clavier ?

CTRL+F7, tu connais ?  


Une chose est sûre : le bug de communication entre la chaise, le clavier et l'écran est persistant sur OS X. Le "système d'exploitation le plus avancé du monde" sera toujours tributaire du QI de son utilisateur.


----------



## Macounette (27 Novembre 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Personnellement, c'est Spaces dont je pourrais le moins me passer depuis mon passage sous Léopard.
> Quel bonheur, lorsqu'on a 10 logiciels ouverts en même temps (et ça va très vite, rien qu'avec Mail, iCal, iChat, Safari, Carnet d'adresses...), de ne pas avoir 10 fenêtres empilées bordéliquement l'une au dessus de l'autre sur son écran 12" !
> C'est bien simple, sous Tiger (et précédents), je ne me souciais jamais de mettre un beau fond d'écran, car je ne le voyais jamais tant mon écran était saturé de fenêtres.
> 
> ...


Rhâ, tu as 100% raison. Spaces aussi m'est indispensable. :love:


----------



## Macounette (27 Novembre 2007)

Moonwalker a dit:


> CTRL+F7, tu connais ?


Lorsque je fais CTRL + F7, y'a rien qui se passe :rose: mais j'ai sûrement dû rater quelque chose :rateau:


----------



## Jellybass (27 Novembre 2007)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Encore quelqu'un qui râle sans savoir... "je ne trouve pas, donc forcément ce n'est plus là". :mouais:
> 
> En l'occurrence, c'est toujours là, au même endroit qu'avant.
> 
> ...



Merci pour tes sarcasmes, Moonwalker, il me semblait pourtant avoir demandé poliment s'il existait 'un moyen de réactiver cette fonction'.  

J'ai trouvé la solution à mon problème grâce à ton explication, mais je ne suis pas sûr que ça méritait des propos aussi venimeux.

Merci quoi qu'il en soit.


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Novembre 2007)

Macounette a dit:


> Lorsque je fais CTRL + F7, y'a rien qui se passe :rose: mais j'ai sûrement dû rater quelque chose :rateau:



Clavier "Alu" ?  

CTRL+fn+F7

@Jellybas : le sarcasme c'est pour le  que ce pauvre chaton ne mérite pas. Je rappelle que le léopard est une espèce protégée.


----------



## trevise (27 Novembre 2007)

Effectivement, spaces fait toute la différence, il a radicalement changé la façon dont j'utilise mon Mac, comme Exposé l'avait fait à l'époque.


----------



## Jellybass (27 Novembre 2007)

Ok, le chaton ne mérite pas un . C'était un peu précipité. Admettons. Merci pour ton aide, Moonwalker.  

Pour ce qui est de Spaces, je viens de m'y mettre, et ohlala qu'est-ce que c'est bien ! :love:  Et puis, il faut avouer, ça en jette, aussi.


----------



## Toumak (28 Novembre 2007)

moi je suis conquis par pas mal de ses nouveautés :

intégration de spotlight à tout le système .... ça c'est le mieux du mieux :bebe:
mais j'adore aussi :
l'intégration mail-ical-carnet d'adresse
spaces :love:
quicklook :love: (je suis en train de voir comment on crée des plugins pour ql, le site d'apple est très bien foutu à ce sujet)
timemachine c'est cool, mais faut que j'investisse dans un nouveau dd externe :bebe:
....
mais l'arme absolue reste sans aucun doute pour moi spotlight  

ah ouais, et le nouveau quicktime (pro of course) est vachement cool :love:


----------



## Macounette (28 Novembre 2007)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Clavier "Alu" ?
> 
> CTRL+fn+F7


  

Je m'aperçois que cette fonction permet également d'activer la possibilité de passer de champ à champ dans un form sur une page web par exemple, ce qui me manquait de Windows (je dois bien l'avouer :rose: )


----------



## Jellybass (28 Novembre 2007)

ça m'avait manqué aussi....    

Et, décidément, Spaces, qu'est-ce que ça change la vie ! :love:  C'est pour moi la fonction la plus résolument 'pratique' depuis le Ô combien précieux Spotlight.


----------



## CERDAN (28 Novembre 2007)

Installation de Leopard pour moi ce soir 

Je suis en train de sauvegarder mon disque Time Machine ( mais quel andouille !!! ) avant de copier tout les documents que j'avais à sauvegarder  .

Je vais aussi réinstaller iLife et iWork car j'ai fait un clean install, pour ceux qui m'ont vu dans un fil de detresse, je peux maintenant utiliser utilitaire de disque, ouf !

Toutes les nouveautés, pas encore trop utilisés mais qu'est-ce qu'elles ont l'air chouettes !


----------



## xao85 (29 Novembre 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Installation de Leopard pour moi ce soir
> 
> Je suis en train de sauvegarder mon disque Time Machine ( mais quel andouille !!! ) avant de copier tout les documents que j'avais à sauvegarder  .
> 
> ...



Moi ce sera surrement ce weekend!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2007)

Ben ca sert pas à grand chose, désolé, mais je voulais crier au monde à quel point je suis heureux d'être sous Leopard 

La màj s'est faite après une soirée (arrosé) et je n'ai pas pus me retenir. Fin de l'installation 5h15 et au réveil que du bonheur:love: 

Juste un petit peu galérer pour le wifi mais le reste, nikel!Je suis même étonné, bien sur cela fait que 1h que je le test, mais même pendant l'instal, j'ai trouvé mon ordi étrangement "froid" (Alors qu'avant, j'aurai pu faire griller mes saucisses. )

Bon j'y retourne (à leo et au lit )


----------



## xao85 (2 Décembre 2007)

Alors que dire: je suis sous Léopard depuis une journée et c'est vraiment sympa de découvrir tout les petits plus que l'on gagne! 

Je n'ai pas rencontrer de souci particulier... mais c'est encore trop tôt pour donner un verdict. Seul frayeur ce matin en ouvrant ma machine qui était en veille, il a mis presque 30 secondes à m'afficher une image à l'écran. 

Les ralentissements décrier sur les forums sur les macbook pro sont vraiment anecdotiques, ils existent bien mais SONT VRAIMENT MINIMES! Pour ainsi dire je ne ressens presqu'aucune différence avec Tiger! Enfin j'attends de voir avec une utilisation plus intensive.

Ce que je retiens en priorité de Léopard: Space et Quicke look :love:

J'utiliserai bientôt Time Machine mais je dois pour celà partitionner mon disque dur ext en Mac Os étendue(à l'heure actuelle il est sous MS dos)


----------



## xao85 (2 Décembre 2007)

Chose que j'ai remarqué:
- Mon processeur chaufe bcp moins (environ 40° - 45°) , l'optimisation pour les processeurs double coeur semblent être niquel! 
- Par contre Léopard aime la RAM, j'ai 1Go régulièrement en actif.


----------



## vleroy (2 Décembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Chose que j'ai remarqué:
> - Mon processeur chaufe bcp moins (environ 40° - 45°) , l'optimisation pour les processeurs double coeur semblent être niquel!
> - Par contre Léopard aime la RAM, j'ai 1Go régulièrement en actif.



je confirme le premier point
j'infirme le deuxième, la gestion de la RAM est prodigieuse, si on appelait Tiger le bouffeur de RAM, le léopard sait délester

enfin, sur la rapidité comparée à tiger, je trouve léo beaucoup plus fluide en ce qui me concerne. Vrai sur les 5 machines que j'ai basculé


----------



## CERDAN (2 Décembre 2007)

Je confirme, ca chauffe beaucoup moins !


----------



## fpoil (3 Décembre 2007)

j'avoue que ce qui m'est le plus utile, c'est le partage d'écran qui fonctionne à merveille et enfin la gestion du réseau interne est un pur bonheur, plus de ballons de plage, les disques distants sont démontés automatiquement....

et quand je n'utilise par le partage d'écran, j'utilise teleport que j'adore, on se croirait dans startrek -lol-


----------



## CERDAN (3 Décembre 2007)

C'est quoi ???


----------



## greggorynque (4 Décembre 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> C'est quoi ???


 un effet ichat non ??


----------



## CERDAN (4 Décembre 2007)

A oui, c'est bien cela


----------



## fpoil (4 Décembre 2007)

teleport

j'adore les effets et le glisser-déposer d'un fichier d'un mac à l'autre sans efforts

pratique quand on a par exemple un mac mini installé en mediacenter


----------



## pywye (4 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour !
Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un MB, et mon vieil iBook a besoin d'un OS remis à plat...
Alors dites moi, pour la MAO (utilisation pour la sono et surtout avec Ableton Live) je reste sous tiger ou j'embraye le leopard ?
Le MB 2 GHz C2D / 1 Go de ram
L'Ibook G4 1,42 Ghz /1 Go de ram...
Merci !


----------



## WebOliver (6 Décembre 2007)

François Cuneo, de cuk.ch n'a pas trop le moral avec Leopard. Dans le fond pas grand-chose de nouveau.



> Je discutais l&#8217;autre jour avec un développeur d&#8217;un programme ma foi assez connu, mais dont je tairai le nom pour lui éviter des problèmes. Selon lui, Leopard est sorti bien trop vite, mais pour éviter le syndrome Vista, Apple aurait décidé de le sortir à l&#8217;heure, alors qu&#8217;il aurait peut-être fallu attendre.
> 
> Selon lui toujours, les APIs d&#8217;Apple sont souvent terriblement buguées, et travailler avec elles pose d&#8217;énormes problèmes à la communauté de développeurs qui ont fait confiance aux technologies Apple, comme CoreData (la bibliothèque utilisée pour les bases de données de type rendez-vous).
> 
> ...


----------



## Macounette (6 Décembre 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> François Cuneo, de cuk.ch n'a pas trop le moral avec Leopard. Dans le fond pas grand-chose de nouveau.


Pauvre François. Il n'a vraiment pas le moral...


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Décembre 2007)

Macounette a dit:


> Pauvre François. Il n'a vraiment pas le moral...



Il se prend surtout la tête pour pas grand chose... les autorisations (message totalement inoffensif, on en a parlé ici)... l'écran bleu qui est la marque de cette daube d'Application Enhancer non mis à jour... les batteries dont il faut demander le remplacement à Apple... etc...  

Tous les aspects traité dans ce "billet" ont été abordés ici avec solution dans la plupart des cas. Sinon, c'est 10.5.1 pas 10.5.10.

Z'ont pas de pleureuses officielles en Suisse ? :mouais:


----------



## xao85 (7 Décembre 2007)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Il se prend surtout la tête pour pas grand chose... les autorisations (message totalement inoffensif, on en a parlé ici)... l'écran bleu qui est la marque de cette daube d'Application Enhancer non mis à jour... les batteries dont il faut demander le remplacement à Apple... etc...
> 
> Tous les aspects traité dans ce "billet" ont été abordés ici avec solution dans la plupart des cas. Sinon, c'est 10.5.1 pas 10.5.10.
> 
> Z'ont pas de pleureuses officielles en Suisse ? :mouais:



Moi tout va bien juste des ralentissements ici et là... Mais rien de bien génants!


----------



## supermoquette (7 Décembre 2007)

Macounette a dit:


> Pauvre François. Il n'a vraiment pas le moral...



D'un côté il veut être pro (ou manifestement paraître) et fait toujours tout l'inverse. Comme s'il voulait avoir de la matière pour écrire un billet sur son blog, ce qu'il fait, précisément.

Il la fait à chaque mise à jour (mineure), sa mise en scène.


----------



## Luke58 (7 Décembre 2007)

Hum je viens de m'apercevoir d'un truc assez impressionnant dans Leopard, je sais pas si ça a déjà été dit.

J'ai un fichier PDF qui est en fait un scan de documents papiers, certains typographiés, d'autres manuscrits.
Et bien Aperçu est capable d'effectuer une recherche (et Spotlight d'indexer le contenu) dans le texte visible sur ces images scannées. Une reconnaissance de texte "en directe" en quelque sorte. Il est même possible de rechercher dans du texte manuscrit (bon, il trouve pas tout si c'est très mal écrit). Même quand un bout de la feuille est mal scanné (plié par exemple), il arrive parfois à reconnaitre le mot

C'est bluffant et je m'y attendais pas, à essayer.


----------



## xao85 (8 Décembre 2007)

Petit bug détecté avec Lime Wire:

Lorsque que space est activé que je suis sur un bureau et que lime wire est sur un autre, que j'appuie sur son icone dans le dock pour passer dans le bureau ou il se trouve, il ne m'emmène pas au bureau en question. Je reste sur le même... 

si certains d'entre vous pouvait vérifier


----------



## flotow (8 Décembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Petit bug détecté avec Lime Wire:
> 
> Lorsque que space est activé que je suis sur un bureau et que lime wire est sur un autre, que j'appuie sur son icone dans le dock pour passer dans le bureau ou il se trouve, il ne m'emmène pas au bureau en question. Je reste sur le même...
> 
> si certains d'entre vous pouvait vérifier



pareil avec Adium qui, reste toujours au meme endroit, quelque soit l'espace! (bien qu'il ai un espace attribué)


----------



## xao85 (8 Décembre 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> pareil avec Adium qui, reste toujours au meme endroit, quelque soit l'espace! (bien qu'il ai un espace attribué)



Ce petit léopard et ses erreurs de jeunesse. La 10.5.2 est pour quand? 
Ou plutot serait-il pas possible davoir direct la 10.5.11? :rateau:


----------



## flotow (8 Décembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Ce petit léopard et ses erreurs de jeunesse. La 10.5.2 est pour quand?
> Ou plutot serait-il pas possible davoir direct la 10.5.11? :rateau:



d'après macbidouille, la 10.5.2 serait pour la macworld, et serait aussi une mise a jour conséquente (perso, je pense déjà a 500-600mo )
certaines personnes ont des soucis avec leopard, moi pas vraiment (sauf le crash 4 fois de suite de Safari sur imdb.com ...


----------



## anthoprotic (8 Décembre 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> d'après macbidouille, la 10.5.2 serait pour la macworld, et serait aussi une mise a jour conséquente (perso, je pense déjà a 500-600mo )
> certaines personnes ont des soucis avec leopard, moi pas vraiment (sauf le crash 4 fois de suite de Safari sur imdb.com ...




Je comprend pas ton insinuation avec le 500-600 Mo.


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Décembre 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> d'après macbidouille, la 10.5.2 serait pour la macworld, et serait aussi une mise a jour conséquente (perso, je pense déjà a 500-600mo )
> certaines personnes ont des soucis avec leopard, moi pas vraiment (sauf le crash 4 fois de suite de Safari sur imdb.com ...



Un bon 150 à 200 Mo ce serait déjà pas mal. 

Il y a quand même quelques trucs à revoir sous la carosserie, c'est certain, il suffit de lire la console... :mouais: 

Si vous êtes des anxieux, ne le faites surtout pas.


----------



## anthoprotic (8 Décembre 2007)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Un bon 150 à 200 Mo ce serait déjà pas mal.
> 
> Il y a quand même quelques trucs à revoir sous la carosserie, c'est certain, il suffit de lire la console... :mouais:
> 
> Si vous êtes des anxieux, ne le faites surtout pas.




Au secours! Je ne comprend rien de ce que vous dite


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Décembre 2007)

Et combien de Mo pour la seule mise à jour d'Utilitaire de disque qui boosterait la réparation des autorisations de disque ?


----------



## flotow (8 Décembre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Et combien de Mo pour la seule mise à jour d'Utilitaire de disque qui boosterait la réparation des autorisations de disque ?



au moins 100 
un mise a jour classique, c'est presque 200Mo
si MB dit que c'est la plus grosse, comme des fois il y a des 350mo, je vise un peu plus haut 
pour l'instant, je suis en .5.0 et pas de soucis


----------



## HmJ (8 Décembre 2007)

Bon, apres le florilege de mauvaises nouvelles sous Leopard, je voudrais quand meme dire que mes 3 machines marchent superbement bien. Mon Mini d'abord, reassemble par mes soins : 10.5.0 puis 10.5.1, aucun probleme. Je m'en sers a la maison pour retouche photo et ecouter une enorme bibli iTunes. Je viens de switcher Time Machine d'un disque externe a un autre, tout se passe nickel.

De meme au boulot un PowerMac G5 comme un Mac Pro ne posent aucun probleme, les 2 directement en 10.5.1. Aucun plantage, ca ne rame pas non plus. *Pourvu que l'on attende les premieres heures que le felin se degourdisse les jambes* : effectivement, la premiere indexation Spotlight + Time Machine, ainsi que d'autres process font mouliner la machine les toutes premieres heures, c'est un fait. Mais pas de souci : on le laisse tourner pendant la nuit, et apres on ne rencontre plus guere de problemes. Quelques heures de patience au debut pour un long moment de plaisir, je ne trouve pas cela si grave.

Enfin, concernant l'interface, je pense qu'Apple va ameliorer l'ergonomie, mais sinon je trouve que l'interface unifiee et les effets sont plutot agreables et valorisants.

Bref : aucun regret depuis les premiers jours de novembre


----------



## flotow (8 Décembre 2007)

Depuis le début du mois de novembre? Monsieur serait donc - aussi - un early buyer? 
Tiens, il n'a pas de carte nvidia...


----------



## HmJ (8 Décembre 2007)

C'est vrai, early buyer mais j'ai attendu une semaine pour l'installer. Parce que j'avais pas le temps :rateau: Effectivement, que des ATI sur les grosses machines, et la video integree sur le Mini


----------



## Macounette (8 Décembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Lorsque que space est activé que je suis sur un bureau et que lime wire est sur un autre, que j'appuie sur son icone dans le dock pour passer dans le bureau ou il se trouve, il ne m'emmène pas au bureau en question. Je reste sur le même...





Tucpasquic a dit:


> pareil avec Adium qui, reste toujours au meme endroit, quelque soit l'espace! (bien qu'il ai un espace attribué)


C'est visiblement un bug de ces deux-là car avec la majorité des auters applis y'a pas de problèmes...

Sinon je ne sais pas si vous avez vu, mais Shades est désormais compatible avec Spaces... indispensable pour les possesseurs d'iMac Alu 24"....


----------



## divoli (8 Décembre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Et combien de Mo pour la seule mise à jour d'Utilitaire de disque qui boosterait la réparation des autorisations de disque ?



C'est vrai que c'est une anomalie qui me surprend un peu, pour dire le moins. C'est comme si 10.5 n'avait pas été livré complètement, qu'il en manquait des morceaux...


----------



## xao85 (8 Décembre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Et combien de Mo pour la seule mise à jour d'Utilitaire de disque qui boosterait la réparation des autorisations de disque ?



Justement j'allais signalé que utilitaire de disque ne reppart pas toutes mes erreurs... 
Ce petit Léopard a encore des progrès à faire!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Décembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Justement j'allais signalé que utilitaire de disque ne *reppart* pas toutes mes erreurs...
> Ce petit Léopard a encore des progrès à faire!


Ca, c'est normal. Il n'y a pas de correcteur orthographique dans Utilitaire de disque. Peut-être dans la 10.5.2.


----------



## Nicosun (9 Décembre 2007)

ça y est je suis passé sous leopard


Pour l'instant que du bon pour le rangement avec les dossier dans le dock.

En une journée Space est indispensable

Mon dash board est fabuleux

Comme j'ai que 6 mois de Tiger, je vais surement trouver des trucs super qui était avant :rateau:  

Cover flow dans le finder est super pour moi (mémoire visuelle)

On dirais qu'il va plus vite aussi les jacquettes d'itunes sont chargées comme un éclair (pas le cas avant)

bref super content


----------



## HmJ (10 Décembre 2007)

Avis aux utilisateurs de Nikon Capture NX : Nikon a publie en catimini cet avertissement :

*AVERTISSEMENT
*Le présent logiciel n'est pas compatible avec Mac OS X version 10.5 (Leopard). En raison d'une corruption possible des fichiers images lors de leur enregistrement, le présent logiciel ne doit PAS être utilisé sous Mac OS X version 10.5 (Leopard). Nous mettons actuellement tout en uvre pour résoudre ce problème.


Personnellement j'avais tente cette nouvelle version 1.3 de NX, elle avait l'air de marcher et je n'ai pas constate de corruption. Mais tant qu'aucun aggiornamento ne sera fait, je vais me resigner a attendre.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Décembre 2007)

En pilotage de scanner Transfert d'images est capable d'enregistrer en pdf le fichier numérisé. Je vais peut-être laisser tomber Epson Scan.  

Autre truc bien : l'application Dictionnaire est capable de chercher des définitions sur la version française de Wikipédia. Donc exit le widget !


----------



## flotow (10 Décembre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> En pilotage de scanner Transfert d'images est capable d'enregistrer en pdf le fichier numérisé. Je vais peut-être laisser tomber Epson Scan.
> 
> Autre truc bien : l'application Dictionnaire est capable de chercher des définitions sur la version française de Wikipédia. Donc exit le widget !



oui, et le dico a des liens bleus  (apple me demande pourquoi j'aime pas... amis qui avez quelque chose a dire sur la couleur bleu ainsi que sur le soulignement de chaque mot quand on passe la souris dessus... MP' moi )


----------



## DrFatalis (15 Décembre 2007)

"C'est comme si 10.5 n'avait pas été livré complètement,"

En effet.
J'ai l'impression que pour ne pas se couvrir de ridicule en annonçant un nouveau report de Leopard (une attitude "a la MS" dont Steve s'était au moins aussi moqué que des proc intel et de windows), Apple a sorti à la va vite à la fois leopard et la suite ilife (dont les degrés d'avancement et d'intégration des soft à leopard manquent pour le moins de cohérence...).

Leopard aurait du, réellement, être commercialisé lords de la macworld de Janvier.
La version actuelle est une beta eek: ), c'est tout: chez certains, elle fonctionne sans problèmes, mais avec de nombreux programmes tiers et périphériques....plantage! 

Réjouissons nous, le vrai leo sera livré, en version complète, pour janvier. Il sera alors peut être tentant de l'adopter.:love:


----------



## supermoquette (15 Décembre 2007)

Ahhh l'incompatibilité de certains logiciels et périphériques, ça me rappelle les passages du 6 à 7, 7.5, 8, 8.6, 9, 10.0, 10.1, 10.2, 10.3, 10.4.

Sauf que c'est nouveau.


----------



## CERDAN (15 Décembre 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Ahhh l'incompatibilité de certains logiciels et périphériques, ça me rappelle les passages du 6 à 7, 7.5, 8, 8.6, 9, 10.0, 10.1, 10.2, 10.3, 10.4.
> 
> Sauf que c'est nouveau.



:love:


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Décembre 2007)

DrFatalis a dit:


> "C'est comme si 10.5 n'avait pas été livré complètement,"
> 
> En effet.
> J'ai l'impression que pour ne pas se couvrir de ridicule en annonçant un nouveau report de Leopard (une attitude "a la MS" dont Steve s'était au moins aussi moqué que des proc intel et de windows), Apple a sorti à la va vite à la fois leopard et la suite ilife (dont les degrés d'avancement et d'intégration des soft à leopard manquent pour le moins de cohérence...).
> ...


Ce que tu dis n'est pas sans vérité. Leopard nécessite encore une bonne séance de révision, je m'en rend compte tous les jours, même s'il ne m'a jamais empêché de faire et d'obtenir ce que je voulais de mon iMac.

Toutefois, les machines actuelles sont encore livrées avec les disques d'installation de Tiger, ce qui donne le choix à l'utilisateur du moment où il souhaite faire le saut en X.5.

Quand Vista est enfin sorti, pour beaucoup de clients pas de choix possible ; c'est ça ou rien.

C'est toute la différence, et elle est énorme.

Quant aux problèmes de compatibilité avec les éléments tiers (software et hardware), ils sont inévitables et inhérents à toute migration comme le fait très justement remarquer Supermoquette.

Donc Leopard nécessite encore du travail, comme Tiger jadis à sa sortie, mais Apple ne prend personne en otage. Chacun est libre d'installer ou pas le nouvel OS X en fonction de sa situation.

Personnellement, j'ai fait cette migration en connaissance de cause et je suis heureux de n'avoir pas eu à attendre janvier. De toute manière, je n'aurais jamais un an à patienter pour qu'un SP1 me donne enfin le plein usage de l'ordinateur que j'ai acquis.

C'moon.


----------



## xao85 (15 Décembre 2007)

Moi franchement pour l'instant, je suis conquis exepté par les ralentissements!


----------



## divoli (15 Décembre 2007)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Toutefois, les machines actuelles sont encore livrées avec les disques d'installation de Tiger, ce qui donne le choix à l'utilisateur du moment où il souhaite faire le saut en X.5.



Ah bon ! :mouais: Tu as vu ça où, toi ? 

C'était vrai lors des premières semaines entourant la sortie de Leopard, mais maintenant ce n'est plus vrai (ou alors ce sont des fonds de stocks). Ou alors j'ai loupé un truc. 

Même s'il faut relativiser les problèmes, je trouve que tu as trop tendance à excuser Apple en la mettant en comparaison avec d'autres marques.

Je trouve que Fatalitas n'a pas totalement tort, ce coup-ci. Apple a manifestement sorti son nouvel OS à la va-vite, au grand dam de nombreux développeurs, d'ailleurs. Et au désarroi de certains utilisateurs...

Je pense aussi que l'on devrait pouvoir souffler un peu avec l'arrivée de la màj 10.5.2...


----------



## xao85 (15 Décembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Je pense aussi que l'on devrait pouvoir souffler un peu avec l'arrivée de la màj 10.5.2...



Oui je suis daccord mais franchement il n'y vraiment pas de gros bugs majeurs...


----------



## divoli (15 Décembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Oui je suis daccord mais franchement il n'y vraiment pas de gros bugs majeurs...



Tout dépend de ce que tu appelles "gros bugs majeurs".

J'ai installé Léopard sur un DD externe (pas fou, divoli ), et j'ai eu des sueurs froides quand j'ai vu que l'utilitaire de disque patinait dans le semoule. :hein:

HMJ m'en a expliqué la raison.

Mais bon, MooMoon risque de me rétorquer que c'est normal. Que sur un vulgaire HP avec Vista, ce ne sera pas mieux, sinon pire...


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Décembre 2007)

J'ai vu ça dans ce forum et ailleurs.  

T'as effectivement loupé quelque chose.  

Tu commandes un Mac et tu as des DVD d'installation gris avec Tiger et un DVD d'upgrade vers Leopard.


Et sur ce coup, je trouve Apple en parfaite conformité avec ce qu'elle a toujours fait. Je n'excuse personne, et surtout pas toi, ce sont les faits. Nah !


----------



## divoli (15 Décembre 2007)

Moonwalker a dit:


> J'ai vu ça dans ce forum et ailleurs.
> 
> T'as effectivement loupé quelque chose.
> 
> Tu commandes un Mac et tu as des DVD d'installation gris avec Tiger et un DVD d'upgrade vers Leopard.




Ce n'est pas marqué sur l'Applestore.

-----> C'est bien ce que je pense, Apple fait ça en douce.

Style "On vous refile Leopard officiellement the best OS all over the world, mais officieusement on vous donne une version de Tiger qui elle fonctionne."

C'est quand même bien qu'il y a de sérieux problèmes, si ce que tu dis est vrai.


Quand à Microsoft, elle donne également la possibilité de revenir à XP sur certaines machines, et le support d'XP a été repoussé.


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Décembre 2007)

Il n'y a pas de "sérieux problèmes". Il n'y a qu'un OS X de moins de deux mois avec des pilotes de périphériques pas tous prêts et des logiciels pas tous compatibles.

Apple ne pouvait pas mettre en circulation des iMacs inutilisables. Je m'imagine achetant un iMac et une imprimante tout en un dont la documentation m'assure de la compatibilité, et rentré chez moi je m'aperçois qu'ils parlaient du système d'avant et que je vais devoir attendre pour utiliser mon scanner (là, je pense très fort à HP...). :rateau: 

La situation ne va pas durer, je crois que dès la MacWorld une nouvelle série de machines vont arriver avec leurs disques gris et qu'il faudra bien y passer.  

J'ai fais "la transition" en 2006, dès février. Et il n'y avait aucun logiciel de scanner UB sur le marché, mon iMac (Dieu ou Steve Jobs merci) ne pouvais pas fonctionner avec un modem USB car là non plus aucun pilote UB. Je n'avais pas de plug-in Flip4Mac UB et je voyais souvent des petits carrés bleus sur la toile. Je n'ai pas pleuré. Rosetta faisait fonctionner ma AIO et j'ai pris un modem Ethernet (par la suite j'ai compris que c'était le seul choix valable de toute manière). Dès juin la situation c'est améliorée avec l'arrivé de la majeure partie des logiciels UB (sauf pour HP dont le soft était encore pire que le PPC).

Leopard est encore en chantier, nous sommes tous d'accord là-dessus. J'ai été plus téméraire que toi, il est maintenant sur mon iMac pour me forcer à m'adapter aux changements. Je supporte donc sans filet les petits problèmes et bizarreries telles que le moniteur d'activité qui se fige (2x), Space qui ne bascule plus quand je clique sur une icône dans le Dock (1x), Time Machine qui n'en finit pas de terminer sa sauvegarde (1x). Il y a des problèmes mineurs, mais aussi d'autres plus importants auxquels je suis moins sensible car pas concerné (Aperçu et les Macs dotés de GMA par exemple).

Cette situation n'est pas dramatique ni scandaleuse, seulement contrariante (et le macuser déteste être contrarié, surtout par Apple).

Je crois que si on avait du attendre janvier pour X.5.0 on aurait peu ou prou le même résultat et surtout les mêmes commentaires.


----------



## divoli (15 Décembre 2007)

Je ne vais pas polémiquer; je pense que l'on est assez d'accord sur le fond (même si l'on a quelques points de désaccord). 

C'est sur la forme que ça coince. Il ne s'agit ni de pleurer, ni d'éluder ou nier les problèmes, encore moins de faire croire que tout est au mieux dans les meilleur des mondes. 

Quand à mon absence de témérité, elle est non seulement due à mon expérience et ma prudence lors de ce genre de transition, mais également due au fait que j'utilise mon ordi en partie pour des raisons professionnelles...


----------



## supermoquette (15 Décembre 2007)

En même temps j'ai l'impression de lire les réactions de chaque sortie, avec ses ribambelles de "vivement la .1, .2, etc&#8230;". Pour ce qui est du support de tierce partie, _rien de nouveau_. Mais alors rien de chez rien.


----------



## divoli (15 Décembre 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> En même temps j'ai l'impression de lire les réactions de chaque sortie, avec ses ribambelles de "vivement la .1, .2, etc". Pour ce qui est du support de tierce partie, _rien de nouveau_. Mais alors rien de chez rien.



J'ai l'impression que les problèmes sont quand même plus nombreux que lors des transitions précédentes.

Quand aux développeurs, beaucoup se sont plaints de ne pas avoir obtenu la dernière version de Leopard avant sa sortie.

Certains, comme Coriolis, ne peuvent pas sortir de màj pour le moment, car les versions 10.5.0 et 10.5.1 provoquent des problèmes avec leurs logiciels. Tu ne vas quand même pas me dire que c'est parce qu'ils s'y sont mis au dernier moment.


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Décembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Je ne vais pas polémiquer; je pense que l'on est assez d'accord sur le fond (même si l'on a quelques points de désaccord).
> 
> C'est sur la forme que ça coince. Il ne s'agit ni de pleurer, ni d'éluder ou nier les problèmes, encore moins de faire croire que tout est au mieux dans les meilleur des mondes.
> 
> Quand à mon absence de témérité, elle est non seulement due à mon expérience et ma prudence lors de ce genre de transition, mais également due au fait que j'utilise mon ordi en partie pour des raisons professionnelles...


Ton "abscence de témérité" ne saurait constituer un défaut à mes yeux, au contraire, j'y vois la marque de sagesse d'un bon macuser.  

J'ai aussi testé quelques temps en externe avant de faire le pas.  

Oui nous sommes d'accord et tes objections m'ont rappelées que d'autres (j'ai cité par exemple le cas des machines dotées de GMA) rencontrent des problèmes bien plus sérieux et désagréables que les coquilles épisodiques qu'il m'arrive de découvrir.

Quant à Leopard, on pourrait chanter le refrain de Getting Better des Beatles :
"It's getting better all the time (it can't get no worse)"


----------



## chevaldars (15 Décembre 2007)

bs je desespere je n'arrive pas a naviguer sur ce site   
qui peut m'aider


----------



## supermoquette (15 Décembre 2007)

Je ne parle que de l'expérience utilisateur, pas des dev qui manifestement rament, selon les cas. Mais pas sur tous les cas (cf les interviews de macgé).
Et de ce point de vue je ne partage pas l'avis d'ici, je me suis tapé toutes les autres transitions avec des soucis, et toujours par ma faute (ne pas attendre la mise à jour de driver ou de soft). Après, si quelqu'un a une méthode pour quantifier celà, je suis preneur.



chevaldars a dit:


> bs je desespere je n'arrive pas a naviguer sur ce site
> qui peut m'aider


Ce site ne tourne pas sur léopard !


----------



## chevaldars (15 Décembre 2007)

Bs je souhaiterai une aide pour mon mac planté
merci


----------



## supermoquette (15 Décembre 2007)

Si c'est un problème système il y a le forum Léopard et autres OS X, sinon Mac de bureau ou portable  mais je commencerais par une petite recherche dans Léopard et autres OS X !


----------



## Frodon (15 Décembre 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> pareil avec Adium qui, reste toujours au meme endroit, quelque soit l'espace! (bien qu'il ai un espace attribué)



Perso Adium s'affiche bien dans le bureau que je lui ai attribué et cela switch bien vers son bureau quand je clique sur son icone.


----------



## fredintosh (15 Décembre 2007)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Toutefois, les machines actuelles sont encore livrées avec les disques d'installation de Tiger, ce qui donne le choix à l'utilisateur du moment où il souhaite faire le saut en X.5.





divoli a dit:


> Ah bon ! :mouais: Tu as vu ça où, toi ?
> 
> C'était vrai lors des premières semaines entourant la sortie de Leopard, mais maintenant ce n'est plus vrai (ou alors ce sont des fonds de stocks). Ou alors j'ai loupé un truc.





Moonwalker a dit:


> J'ai vu ça dans ce forum et ailleurs.
> 
> T'as effectivement loupé quelque chose.
> 
> Tu commandes un Mac et tu as des DVD d'installation gris avec Tiger et un DVD d'upgrade vers Leopard.





divoli a dit:


> Ce n'est pas marqué sur l'Applestore.
> 
> -----> C'est bien ce que je pense, Apple fait ça en douce.



Je confirme : j'ai commandé 5 Mac (pour le boulot) depuis la sortie de Léopard (1 tous les 10 jours  ), et le dernier arrivé cette semaine, un iMac 20", était sous Tiger (les précédents aussi, bien sûr).
Commande sur l'Apple Store.

Soit c'est par prudence d'Apple à l'égard de son nouveau félin pas encore mûr, soit c'est bêtement parce qu'Apple avait constitué un stock longtemps à l'avance en prévision des fêtes, pour étaler la production.

En tous cas, les Mac sus-cités sont aujourd'hui tous sous Léopard.


----------



## flotow (15 Décembre 2007)

enfin, de la a caser des DVD de Tiger partout 
non?


je trouve ca pas plus mal d'avoir deux systemes pour presque le prix d'un


----------



## anthoprotic (15 Décembre 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> enfin, de la a caser des DVD de Tiger partout
> non?
> 
> 
> je trouve ca pas plus mal d'avoir deux systemes pour presque le prix d'un




Presque :mouais:


----------



## flotow (16 Décembre 2007)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Presque :mouais:



c'est pas bien cher 10 pour un systeme non plus!


----------



## anthoprotic (16 Décembre 2007)

Je sais bien, mais il disait bien qu'il les donnait dans les boîtes, non?


----------



## CBi (16 Décembre 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Et de ce point de vue je ne partage pas l'avis d'ici, je me suis tapé toutes les autres transitions avec des soucis, et toujours par ma faute (ne pas attendre la mise à jour de driver ou de soft). Après, si quelqu'un a une méthode pour quantifier celà, je suis preneur.



Sur la base de mon expérience (iMac G4 1.25), ce qui est inhabituel, c'est que justement côté drivers Apple semble avoir bien travaillé avec les fournisseurs de périphériques = cf. les imprimantes et scanners Canon, Epson, etc... qui ont une longue liste de pilotes mis à jour, alors que c'est sur les soft Apple : Safari,... que j'ai des blocages et des lenteurs...


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Décembre 2007)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Je sais bien, mais il disait bien qu'il les donnait dans les boîtes, non?



Cela doit dépendre aussi du moment de l'emballage. Si tu commandes une configuration spéciale, ils doivent en profiter pour glisser le disque. Si c'est une configuration de base qu'ils peuvent puiser dans leurs stocks, ils ne vont pas se mettre à tout déballer non plus. C'est sans doute pourquoi le programme d'upgrade à 8,95 est en place jusqu'à début janvier 2008.

Ça c'est pour l'AppleStore, chez les détaillants les machines Tiger only doivent encore être nombreuses. D'ailleurs, par curiosité, je me demande comment fera un magasin passé le premier janvier s'il n'a pas écoulé tout ses modèles en X.4.10 ?


----------



## greggorynque (16 Décembre 2007)

Hého ne revez pas...   

apple ne laisse pas tiger dans les cartons pour vous laisser le choix...

Comme microsoft ils ecoulent les stocks, mais dès que les stocks seront ecoulés (d'ici peu de temps) ce sera du leopard only...

Et contrairement a windows dont le XP se trouvait encore en vente pdt un an, tiger est chez moi completement introuvable a l'achat, ET sur certans ordis (dont les derniers macbook) impossible a installer...


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Décembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Hého ne revez pas...
> 
> apple ne laisse pas tiger dans les cartons pour vous laisser le choix...
> 
> ...



1. Il n'a jamais été possible d'installer un Tiger en vente (PPC) sur une machine Intel.

2. On ne peut pas installer de version plus ancienne que son OS d'origine.

Nous sommes actuellement dans une très courte période de transition. Ce n'est sans doute plus qu'une question de jour pour voir apparaître des machines avec des DVD gris X.5.1.


----------



## supermoquette (16 Décembre 2007)

Pour une bonne raison, Tiger n'est pas UB, Léopard si (avec toutes les conséquences&#8230.


----------



## WebOliver (16 Décembre 2007)

Bon, hum, keuf...


----------



## denousse (16 Décembre 2007)

ben moi,mon emac 1,25 avec 768 de ram va retourner sous tiger à cause des ralentissements(seul regret:time machine).
Seul mon macbook c2d accepte bien la bête  .


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Décembre 2007)

denousse a dit:


> ben moi,mon emac 1,25 avec 768 de ram va retourner sous tiger à cause des ralentissements(seul regret:time machine).
> Seul mon macbook c2d accepte bien la bête  .


Tu peux aussi augmenter la RAM de ton eMac. 1 Go est le minimum pour travailler confortablement.


----------



## greggorynque (16 Décembre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Tu peux aussi augmenter la RAM de ton eMac. 1 Go est le minimum pour travailler confortablement.



oui enfin 512 ca marche tres bien....

Je viens de passer le macbook de ma seurette a 1Go, mais pour son usage ce n'étais franchement pas indispensable.......

Sisi, ca va plus vite avec 1Go, mais bcp de gens trouveront que ca va SUFFISAMENT vite avec 512Mo... Pour l'emac c'est le processeur qui limite dans ce cas precis je pense


----------



## CBi (16 Décembre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Tu peux aussi augmenter la RAM de ton eMac. 1 Go est le minimum pour travailler confortablement.



Les lenteurs constatées sur Léopard ne semblent pas liées à la RAM : 1.5 Go chez moi et ce n'est pas top...


----------



## xao85 (16 Décembre 2007)

CBi a dit:


> Les lenteurs constatées sur Léopard ne semblent pas liées à la RAM : 1.5 Go chez moi et ce n'est pas top...



On parle de lenteur sous macbook pro mais jai limpression que c'est un peu partout pareil...


----------



## macinside (16 Décembre 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Pour une bonne raison, Tiger n'est pas UB, Léopard si (avec toutes les conséquences).



sauf Tiger Serveur en X.4.7


----------



## denousse (17 Décembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> oui enfin 512 ca marche tres bien....
> 
> Je viens de passer le macbook de ma seurette a 1Go, mais pour son usage ce n'étais franchement pas indispensable.......
> 
> Sisi, ca va plus vite avec 1Go, mais bcp de gens trouveront que ca va SUFFISAMENT vite avec 512Mo... Pour l'emac c'est le processeur qui limite dans ce cas precis je pense



je pense comme toi ,c'est mon processeur qui mange une claque ,à ce rythme je vais devoir racheter un mac à chaque nouvelle os.Faut dire à ipapy qu'il se calme un peu ,bientot il va nous en sortir un tout les ans


----------



## greggorynque (17 Décembre 2007)

denousse a dit:


> je pense comme toi ,c'est mon processeur qui mange une claque ,à ce rythme je vais devoir racheter un mac à chaque nouvelle os.Faut dire à ipapy qu'il se calme un peu ,bientot il va nous en sortir un tout les ans



Pas sur car même le core2duo le plus faible a un gros écart de performances avec les génerations d'avant....

Si le G5 est enterré en perfs ce n'est pas qu'il est mauvais mais simplement qu'un bon enorme a été franchi avec l'architecture C2D, du coup les evolutions actuelles paraissent bien ternes...
Je pense sincerement que les C2D actuels resteront tres performants pour plus de temps que les architectures precedentes (G4, G5, Pentium4, Atlon xP, .....)

En gros les OS ne devraient pas pousser les C2D dans leurs retranchements avant un bout de temps.


D'ailleurs même les jeux les plus gourmands se satisfont très bien d'un C2D d'entrée de gamme et de 2 Go de Ram (ils sont gourmands en cartes graphique par contre) et le passage d'un C2D 2Ghz et 2Go de ram a un core2quad de folie avec 4Go ne propose pas le même gain de perfs qu'un simple changement de cartes graphiques.....


----------



## WebOliver (17 Décembre 2007)

Et à part ça? Leopard? 

Visiblement, le temps des premiers avis est passé, la discussion ayant tendance à systématiquement dévier sur d'autres thèmes annexes à Leopard.


----------



## jem25 (17 Décembre 2007)

perso j'ai eu de soucis avec leopaerd sous powerbook G4 15" 1.67GHz

plusieurs plantage total (écran noir)
touche verrouillage num et caplock qui ne s'allume plus

sans parlez des logiciels incompatible ou qui ram (matlab 7.5 par exemple bcp de mal dans la naviation des programmes....)

voila voila

je suis retourné sur tiger ce w-e et j'ai reinstaller leo en fesant une mise a jour on va voir ce que cela donne


----------



## sleb (17 Décembre 2007)

Ayé !!! j'ai installé Léopard    
en mode archive et install, ca marche nickel, il suffit juste de virer le dossier systeme ancien au redemarrage sur leopard.
Pas de soucis particuliers, il est globalement plus réactif de Tiger (surtout safari qui est incroyablement rapide a se lancer)
En ce qui concerne les appli, je n'ai pas constaté d'incompatibilité pour le moment.
Le point fort pour moi c'est quicklook, c'est vraiment très utile au jour le jour je trouve  
​


----------



## xao85 (18 Décembre 2007)

Je comprenais pas pourquoi tout le monde disait que léopard était mieux optimiser pour la RAM, alors que moi mon istat pro me disait régulièrement que javais presque entre 800Mo et 1Go actif. Ben depuis sa mise à jour, je me ballade plus dans les 500, 600Mo. 
Donc c'est mieux, effectivement!  Yavait surrement quelques conflits entre Léopard et Istat pro
.


----------



## Jellybass (22 Décembre 2007)

Voici un (tout) petit récapitulatif des incompatibilités et problèmes persistant sous Léopard après un mois d'utilisation :

-le widget iActu ne fonctionne plus  
-certaines images appraîssent floues dans cover flow, dans les avatars d'adium, et parfois dans quicklook :mouais: 
-la barre de contrôle n'apparaît plus dans QuickTime en plein écran pour certains types de fichiers vidéo
-certains sites web affichent des avertissements car ils ne reconnaissent pas Safari 3 (mais ça fonctionne tout de même)

Ça reste globalement de l'ordre de l'anecdotique, et pour tout le reste, je n'ai qu'une chose à dire : Vive Léopard ! :love:


----------



## Gwen (23 Décembre 2007)

Moi, c'est pire pour cover Flow, certaines images n'apparaissent plus... Hallucinant. Ce mode est bien pour quelques photos de famille tiré du téléphone portable, mais il ne faut pas oublié chez Apple que même ce genre d'appareilles peut faire des photos en 3, voir 5 millions de pixels et si il faut attendre 20 seconde que chaque photos s'affichent c'est un peu inutile


----------



## flotow (23 Décembre 2007)

gwen a dit:


> Moi, c'est pire pour cover Flow, certaines images n'apparaissent plus... Hallucinant. Ce mode est bien pour quelques photos de famille tiré du téléphone portable, mais il ne faut pas oublié chez Apple que même ce genre d'appareilles peut faire des photos en 3, voir 5 millions de pixels et si il faut attendre 20 seconde que chaque photos s'affichent c'est un peu inutile



le vrai probleme est qu'il ne garde pas les apercus, et qu'il les recommences a chaque fois
sinon, de gros bugs entre les PSDs et QL! tu fais un masque, paf, tout le masque n'est pas affiché, et bien d'autre!


----------



## Gwen (23 Décembre 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> le vrai problème est qu'il ne garde pas les aperçus, et qu'il les recommences a chaque fois


Et je trouve ça dommage car quand on bosse avec des images a longueur de journée, Cover Flow aurais pu être utile et la ça deviens une perte de temps.



Tucpasquic a dit:


> sinon, de gros bugs entre les PSDs et QL! tu fais un masque, paf, tout le masque n'est pas affiché, et bien d'autre!


 En effet, mais j'en ai eu d'autre sur de simples images JPEG qui s'affichaient avec une icône degeulasse si ce fichier était un vieux fichier PSD avec une icône d'OS 9


----------



## CERDAN (24 Décembre 2007)

Mes psd s'affichent en 48x48 pixels .... ou moins  

En fait c'est les adobe photoshop files ( png, jpeg, psd ... )


----------



## twoletters (24 Décembre 2007)

Pratiquement deux mois aprés l'installation de Leopard sur mon MacBook C2D 2Ghz, il est temps pour moi de faire un petit bilan.

Tout d'abord, j'ai eu la chance de ne déplorer aucun véritable problème majeur, ou genant. Au contraire, ma machine est toujours autant stable et agréable à utiliser et les apports de Leopard en font grandement partie.

Parlons du Finder : la barre latérale rénovée est trés utile (contrairement à celle de Tiger relativement limitée concernant personnalisation) et elle permet d'aller vite fait à ses dossiers favoris. Saluons la dossier Téléchargement qui a mis longtemps à venir par défaut !
Pour le reste, je suis plus mitigé : Coverflow, à part pour faire joli, ne sert pas à grand chose. La section "Applications" dispose d'un certain temps de latence pour faire apparaitre toutes les icones au bout d'un moment. Bref, ça n'a rien d'une révolution et je me demande encore si ça ne ralenti pas ma navigation dans l'arborescence de mon Mac.
Sinon, saluons l'intelligence et la génialité de QuickLook qui a vraiment changé en quelques semaines ma façon de faire. C'est vraiment trés trés trés pratique et ingénieux et ça fonctionne toujours trés bien.

Pour ce qui est de l'interface, elle a le mérite d'etre homogène. Contrairement à beaucoup ici, j'aime bien le dock 3D meme si c'est un détail du système (idem pour la barre transparente : mais alors pourquoi les menus ne sont pas transparents aussi ???). Les piles sont vraiment trés utiles mais ont des limites (pour un dossier contenant plus de dix fichiers, ça perd vite de son interet). Personnellement, ça m'aide énormément : j'ai mis mon dossier COURS en Stack, et il m'arrive d'ouvrir un document PAGES en deux clics seulement : ça n'encombre pas le bureau, c'est intuitif, c'est génialement simple.

Là ou Exposé me semblait etre l'innovation ergonomique majeure de Tiger, Spaces le surplante encore plus cette option. Associé aux coins actifs, ça devient d'une simplicité enfantine et trés utile lorsque l'on bosse sur plusieurs applications en meme temps. 

TimeMachine a un effet trés rassurant. Je sais désormais que les données de mon ordi sont protégées sans qu'aucune manipulation intervienne. Une implémantation pas révolutionnaire mais trés utile par défaut.

*Je me considére comme un utilisateur lambda, qui utilise surtout son Macbook pour le plaisir et dans un second temps pour ma vie étudiante. Mon passage à Leopard m'a conforté dans mon choix d'avoir choisi le Mac il y a un an aprés des années sur PC, car il a renforcé les principaux principes ergonomiques(Spaces surtout).
Je prend toujours beaucoup de plaisir à utiliser le système et j'ai vraiment l'impression de perdre moins de temps pour aller à l'essentiel. Par contre, je n'ai pas ressenti de véritable révolution et c'est peut-etre tant mieux car un système aussi bien conçu au niveau de son fonctionnement et son ergonomie devra faire l'objet de beaucoup d'attention pour savoir ce qui est améliorable et ce qui fonctionnera encore pendant des années pour le grand public.
Pour ce qui est des performances, je n'ai pas grand chose à dire meme si ça semble un peu moins véloce que sur Tiger aprés plusieurs semaines d'utilisation. Mais mes 1GO de mémoire en sont certainement pour quelque chose.
*
Bref, aucune déception pour moi.


----------



## Macounette (25 Décembre 2007)

Je viens de découvrir un truc. On peut écouter un MP3 directement depuis la fenêtre d'info (pomme + i) sans qu'iTunes soit ouvert. :love:

Je ne sais pas si c'est spécifique à Leopard, mais il ne me semble pas avoir vu cette fonctionnalité sous Tiger. 

Sinon après un mois et quelques avec l'iMac et Leopard, je n'ai aucune raison de me plaindre, tout fonctionne parfaitement.


----------



## lifenight (25 Décembre 2007)

Macounette a dit:


> Je viens de découvrir un truc. On peut écouter un MP3 directement depuis la fenêtre d'info (pomme + i) sans qu'iTunes soit ouvert. :love:
> 
> Je ne sais pas si c'est spécifique à Leopard, mais il ne me semble pas avoir vu cette fonctionnalité sous Tiger.
> 
> Sinon après un mois et quelques avec l'iMac et Leopard, je n'ai aucune raison de me plaindre, tout fonctionne parfaitement.



Je ne savais pas, merci pour l'astuce :-D


----------



## CERDAN (25 Décembre 2007)

Tu peux, sans ouvrir le gros logiciel iTunes, lire tes MP3 avec Quicktime : plus rapide et simple !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2007)

Macounette a dit:


> Je viens de découvrir un truc. On peut écouter un MP3 directement depuis la fenêtre d'info (pomme + i) sans qu'iTunes soit ouvert. :love:
> 
> Je ne sais pas si c'est spécifique à Leopard, mais il ne me semble pas avoir vu cette fonctionnalité sous Tiger.



Si je me souviens bien, tu pouvais le faire La même chose en mode colonne


----------



## CERDAN (26 Décembre 2007)

Pas mal !


----------



## MamaCass (26 Décembre 2007)

Oui on pouvait déjà le faire sous Tiger, écouter un MP3, regarder une vidéo : en mode colonne ou en commande i.


----------



## Macounette (26 Décembre 2007)

En mode colonne, ça je m'en souvenais... mais pour le pomme + i, j'avais zappé. Ah, les petits bonheurs de Mac OS X :love:


----------



## Toumak (26 Décembre 2007)

Macounette a dit:


> En mode colonne, ça je m'en souvenais...



Tiger est déjà loin .... très loin


----------



## supermoquette (26 Décembre 2007)

La barre d'espace, c'est pas plus rapide ?


----------



## WebOliver (26 Décembre 2007)

Vous connaissez iChat? 

...


----------

